# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Viron matkustajaliikenne

## TEP70

Virossa on syksyn 2005 tilanteen mukaan seuraavaa junaliikennettä:

*Kansainvälinen liikenne*

33/34 Tallinna-Moskova-Tallinna, joka päivä

Aikataulut, EVR Ekspress

Tallinna-Pietari-Tallinna-juna lakkautettiin vuosi sitten syksyllä ja joitakin keskusteluja sen palauttamiseksi liikenteeseen esimerkiksi edullisempana dieselmoottorijunaratkaisuna on tiettävästi käyty. Kilpailu bussin kanssa on ollut ja tulee olemaan kovaa, Eurolinesillä on Tallinnan ja Pietarin välillä viisi päivittäistä vuoroa, myös yövuoro.

*Maan sisäinen kaukoliikenne*

Veturivetoisia maan sisäisiä matkustajajunia ei ole. Tallinnan ja Tarton välillä ajetaan kaksi pikajunaparia dieselmoottorijunilla. Kaikkea maan sisäistä liikennettä hoitaa Edelaraudtee. Bussit ovat Virossa paljon suositumpia kuin junat, aikatauluja voi katsella täältä. Esimerkiksi Tallinnan ja Tarton välillä ajetaan tiheimmillään 15 minuutin välein. Kiertävä junayhteys ei yksinkertaisesti pärjää kilpailussa suoralle ja nopeammalle bussiyhteydelle.

Aikataulut, Edelaraudtee

*Dieselmoottorijunaliikenne*

Dieselmoottorijunaliikenne hoidetaan kunnostetuilla DR1A-junilla, joista osa on täysmittaisia ja osa katkaistuja.

Narvan suunta 2 junaparia
Tallinna-Narva 1 junapari
Tallinna-Rakvere 1 junapari

Tarton suunta 4 junaparia
Tallinna-Tartto 2 junaparia (+2 pikajunaparia)

Tartto-Valga 2 junaparia
Tartto-Elva 2 junaparia
Tartto-Orava 1 junapari, Oravaan su-pe, takaisin ma-la

Pärnun ja Viljandin suunta 8 junaparia
Tallinna-Pärnu 2 junaparia
Tallinna-Viljandi 2 junaparia ma-to, pe-su 3
Tallinna-Türi 2 junaparia
Tallinna-Rapla 2 junaparia

Aikataulut, Tallinna-Tartto-Valga, Tallinna-Narva, pdf-tiedosto
Aikataulut Tallinna-Pärnu/Viljandi, pdf-tiedosto

Nykyinen liikenne vaikuttaisi aikatauluista päätellen vaativan vähintään 10 junarunkoa ja kaksi pikajunarunkoa. Voi tietysti olla, että niitä tarvitaan todellisuudessa enemmän.

*Sähkömoottorijunaliikenne*

Radat Tallinnasta Aegviiduun, Paldiskiin, Riisipereen ja Klooga-randiin on sähköistetty 3000 V:n tasavirtajärjestelmällä. Riisiperen ja Paldiskin radat erkanevat Keilassa ja Klooga-randin pikku haararata Kloogasta.

Tallinna-Aegviidu 8 junaparia

Riisiperen ja Paldiskin suunta 31 junaparia
Tallinna-Riisipere 8 junaparia
Tallinna-Paldiski 10 junaparia ma-pe, la-su 9
Tallinna-Klooga-rand 2 junaparia
Tallinna-Keila 4 junaparia

Lisäksi ajetaan Tallinnasta Pääskülaan 7 junaa ma-pe ja 4 la-su. Pääskülasta Tallinnaan ajetaan 4 junaa ma-pe ja 2 la-su. Nämä vuorot ovat joko kaluston ensimmäisiä tai viimeisiä ajosivuja, junapareja ei Pääskülaan ajeta. Aamuisin ajetaan yhdet parittomat lähdöt myös Riisiperestä, Paldiskista ja Keilasta Tallinnaan. Näiden parit ovat varikolta Pääskülasta lähteviä tyhjävaunujunia. Junaparien yhteisluku 31 sisältää edellämainitut seitsemän paritonta lähtöä kumpaankin suuntaan.

Aikataulut (ladattava Excel-tiedosto)

En ole oleskellut päätepisteissä yöllä, mutta aikatauluista voisi päätellä, että Paldiskissa ja Riisiperessä yöpyisi yksi runko ja Aegviidussa kaksi. On myös tietenkin mahdollista, että rungot palaavat yöksi Pääskülan varikolle, mutta tällöin pitäisi ajaa tyhjänä sekä aamulla että illalla. Onko jollakulla tietoa, kuinka homma pyörii?

----------


## JMerlin

> Kansainvälinen liikenne
> 33/34 Tallinna-Moskova-Tallinna, joka päivä


Vielä muutama vuosi sitten junalla pääsi Tallinnasta Varsovaan, tosin junan vaihto vaadittiin raideleveyden takia Liettuan ja Puolan rajalla. Olikos kyseisen yöjunan nimi Balti Express? Varsin verkkaista vauhtia kyseinen juna kokemukseni perusteella kuitenkin liikkui huonoimmilla ratatosuuksilla Virossa.

En voi ymmärtää miksi junaliikenne hiipuu näin. Myös Suomen ja Ruotsin välinen matkustajaliikenne on loppunut Interrail-nuorison harmiksi jo aikoja sitten. Suomen sisäisessä matkailussa järkeviä vaihtoehtoja hinta/laatu-suhteeltaan ovat lähinnä oma auto ja lentokone.

Luulisi että junamatkan tuottaminen olisi naurettavan halpaa, ainakin verrattuna lentomatkaan. Toisaalta, Ruotsissa on kuulemma joku valtionrautateiden edustaja lipsauttanut tiedotusvälineille, ettei hän näe mitään syytä miksi junamatkan pitäisi olla halvempi kuin lentomatka.

----------


## JE

Nimenomaan Baltiassa amerikkalainen unelma on tehnyt tehtävänsä ja surkastuttanut rautatiehenkilöliikenteen. Myös junayhteyttä Tallinna-Vilna-Minsk kokeiltiin muistaakseni jossain vaiheessa, mutta eipä tullut siitäkään mitään. Uskomattominta mielestäni on, ettei Virosta pääse rautateitse edes rajan yli Latviaan.




> Luulisi että junamatkan tuottaminen olisi naurettavan halpaa, ainakin verrattuna lentomatkaan. Toisaalta, Ruotsissa on kuulemma joku valtionrautateiden edustaja lipsauttanut tiedotusvälineille, ettei hän näe mitään syytä miksi junamatkan pitäisi olla halvempi kuin lentomatka.


Pohjois-Ruotsin junaliikenteen lakkautusteemakin on välillä ollut jollain tapaa puheissa perusteella, että Tukholmaan pääsee lentäen samoin hinnoin. Joka tapauksessa niillä radoilla, joilla valtion SJ on yhä monopoliasemassa, se käyttää sitä härskisti väärin. Oli VR:n hintatasosta mitä mieltä hyvänsä, se on erittäin edullinen Ruotsiin verrattuna (puhun tässä vain kaukoliikenteestä).

----------


## MCW

Tietääkö kukaan, milloin Haapsalun matkustajaliikenne mahtoi loppua ja minkälaista se oli ennen lopettamista. Ajettiinko dieseljunilla Tallinnasta asti vai oliko Riisiperessä vaihto sähköjunasta?

----------


## TEP70

> Tiet&#228;&#228;k&#246; kukaan, milloin Haapsalun matkustajaliikenne mahtoi loppua ja mink&#228;laista se oli ennen lopettamista. Ajettiinko dieseljunilla Tallinnasta asti vai oliko Riisiperess&#228; vaihto s&#228;hk&#246;junasta?


Jostain vanhoista aikatauluista muistan havainneeni, ett&#228; yhteys oli vaihdollinen ja vaihtopaikka tosiaan Riisiperess&#228;. Harmi sin&#228;ns&#228;, ett&#228; Baltian maiden vanhoja aikatauluja on hyvin vaikea l&#246;yt&#228;&#228; mist&#228;&#228;n. Olisikohan loppuaikoina ajettu kaksi junaparia.

Muistaakseni tietoni on per&#228;isin er&#228;&#228;n suomalaisen harrastajan kokoelmista l&#246;ytyneest&#228; SZD:n vuoden 1983 aikataulukirjasta.

Yhdell&#228; virolaisella harrastajalla on netiss&#228; kuvia viimeisest&#228; junasta. Linkit&#228;n jos l&#246;yd&#228;n.

----------


## TEP70

Neljä Viroon sijoitettua TEP70-veturia eli Tallinn-Väiken ratapihalla pitkään seisseet 0320, 0322, 0325 ja 0326 ovat palanneet kaikki taas liikenteeseen. 0320 kunnostettiin jo aikaisemmin GO Groupin käyttöön, mutta nyt myös muut kolme on kunnostettu ja ne palvelevat nyt Valko-Venäjän rautateitä tunnuksella TEP70K. BCh on ostanut myös Latvian ylimääräisiä TEP70-vetureita, sinne ovat menneet ainakin numerot 0232, 0251 ja 0260, jotka liikennöivät myös TEP70K-tunnuksella.

----------


## MCW

Helsingin Sanomat 18.10.2006



> Viron rautatieyhtiö takaisin valtiolle
> 
> Viron rautatieyhtiö Eesti Raudtee palaa takaisin valtion omistukseen. Viron valtio ja yksityinen Baltic Rail Services (BRS) -yhtiö pääsivät keskiviikkona sopuun ehdoista, joilla valtio lunastaa itselleen BRS:n osuuden rautateistä.
> 
> Viron rautatieyhtiön yksityistämisen perumisesta on väännetty Virossa kättä jo pitkään. Kuukausi sitten Viron hallitus päätti aloittaa BRS:n kanssa asiasta neuvottelut, jotka talous- ja viestintäministeri Edgar Savisaaren mukaan etenivät rivakasti.
> 
> BRS osti 66 prosenttia Eesti Raudteen osakkeista Viron valtiolta vuonna 2001. Kauppahinta oli silloin miljardi kruunua. Nyt valtio maksaa BRS:lle samasta osakepotista vajaat 2,4 miljardia kruunua eli noin 150 miljoonaa euroa.
> 
> BRS ehti välillä kaupitella rautatieosakkeitaan myös ulkomaisille sijoittajille. Kolmannes Eesti Raudteesta on koko ajan pysynyt valtion omistuksessa.
> ...

----------


## kemkim

> Helsingin Sanomat 18.10.2006


Huonot kaupat valtiolle, hyvät kaupat yksityiselle firmalle joka saa 2,5-kertaisen hinnan näistä! Miten paljon olisi Viron rautateitä saatu kehitettyä savuna ilmaan poltetuilla 1,5 miljardilla kruunulla?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Matkustajajunaliikenteen kannalta varmasti hyvä ratkaisu. Nyt päästään samoihin periaatteisiin, joita Saksassa ja Ruotsissa noudatetaan. Virossa ei kuitenkaan ole enää paluuta rautatiemonopoliin.

Valtion omistus mahdollistaa selvästi joustavammin välttämättömät investoinnit. Mm. Tartto - Tapa - välillä nähty kuormitus (matkustajajunaa vastassa yleensä aina tavarajuna molemmilla sivuraiteilla) puoltaisi varsin nopeaa tärkeimpien transitoliikenteen ratojen sähköistystä sekä kaksiraiteisia osuuksia ainakin Tarton suuntaan.

Seikkailuja arvioitaessa kannattaa toki muistaa ajan muutokset. Viro ja Viron rautatiet olivat aika eri maailma v. 2001 kuin tänään.

----------


## vompatti

> Matkustajajunaliikenteen kannalta varmasti hyvä ratkaisu. Nyt päästään samoihin periaatteisiin, joita Saksassa ja Ruotsissa noudatetaan. Virossa ei kuitenkaan ole enää paluuta rautatiemonopoliin.


Minä en näe tällä kaupalla minkäänlaisia välittömiä vaikutuksia matkustajaliikenteeseen. Mikä tekee Saksan ja Ruotsin periaatteista niin hyvät, että niitä on apinoitava joka maahan? Miksi Viron oma malli ei kelpaa? Virossa ei monopolia ole rautateillä ollut pitkään aikaan.




> Valtion omistus mahdollistaa selvästi joustavammin välttämättömät investoinnit. Mm. Tartto - Tapa - välillä nähty kuormitus puoltaisi varsin nopeaa tärkeimpien transitoliikenteen ratojen sähköistystä sekä kaksiraiteisia osuuksia ainakin Tarton suuntaan.


Millä perusteella valtion omistus mahdollistaa nämä investoinnit, mutta yksityinen omistus ei mahdollista? Nämä _välttämättömät_ investoinnit olisi voitu tehdä myös yksityisen yhtiön aikaan, esimerkiksi vaatimalla näitä investointeja yksityistämissopimuksessa. Nyt nämä investoinnit alistetaan varmaankin valtion budjettiin, jossa tunnetusti rahat ovat niukat. Lyhyesti: jos kerran yksityiset rautatieoperaattorit ovat mahdollisia, niin miksi ei yksityiset ratayhtiöt?

Millä perusteella rautatiet Virossa kannattaisi sähköistää? Dieselveturit on juuri uusittu. Yksittäisten radanpätkien sähköistys ei kannata; tavaraliikenne hyötyisi vain koko 'valtion' rataverkon sähköistyksestä. Virolla ei ole halpaa ydin- eikä vesivoimaa, vaan sähkö tuotetaan fossiilisilla polttoaineilla. Säästöä ei saataisi siis energian hinnassa, maksettavaksi sen sijaan tulisi sähköistys ja uudet veturit. Millaisilla tavallisilla sähkövetureilla vedetään 8000 tonnin junia? Tarvitaanko MTAB:n tyyliin oma erikoinen (ja kallis) veturisarja?

Virossa on kai jo tehty päätös sähköistyksen jatkamisesta Rakvereen. Tämä sähköistys tulee kuitenkin vain matkustajaliikenteen käyttöön. Sähköistyksen syy on matkustajajunien ajoaikojen nopeuttaminen.




> Huonot kaupat valtiolle, hyvät kaupat yksityiselle firmalle joka saa 2,5-kertaisen hinnan näistä! Miten paljon olisi Viron rautateitä saatu kehitettyä savuna ilmaan poltetuilla 1,5 miljardilla kruunulla?


Saatiinhan tuolla rahalla sentään uudet veturit. Valtion ei olisi tarvinnut ostaa yhtiötä lainkaan, jos se olisi taannut Burkhardtille mahdollisuuden ajaa omia junia omalla radallaan tai jos vaihtoehtoisesti Burkhardt olisi saanut kunnon korvauksen Spacecomille antamastaan ratakapasiteetista. Näin Viron valtio olisi säästänyt kokonaista 2,5 miljardia kruunua. 

Nämä tämänpäiväiset viestit eivät varmaankaan kuulu Viron matkustajaliikennettä käsittelevään viestiketjuun, vaan viestiketjuun "VR kiinnostunut Viron rautateiden ostosta".

----------


## ultrix

Kannattaa muuten huomioida, että tuo 2,5 mrd kroonia on vain 150 miljoonaa euroa. Viisi kertaa suurempaan maahamme suhteutettuna tuo vastaisi 750 miljoonan euron satsausta. Viron valtion budjettiin en ole tutustunut, jotta voisin antaa siitä Suomen budjettiin vertailukelpoisia lukuja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minä en näe tällä kaupalla minkäänlaisia välittömiä vaikutuksia matkustajaliikenteeseen.


Kaupalla on suorat ja välittömät vaikutukset matkustajajunaliikenteeseen. Edelaraudtee on halunnut lisätä merkittävästi Tallinnan ja Tarton välisiä junayhteyksiä, mutta ei ole voinut, koska infran omistava yksityinen yhtiö priorisoi tavarajunat. Valtio luonnollisesti priorisoi ostamansa henkilöjunat.




> Mikä tekee Saksan ja Ruotsin periaatteista niin hyvät, että niitä on apinoitava joka maahan?


Junaliikenteen käytön lisääntyminenKustannustehokkuusTurvallisuusOikeudenmukaisuus




> Miksi Viron oma malli ei kelpaa?


Mitä ihmeen mallia Virolla on ollut? Rataverkko yritettiin yksityistää, jolloin yksityinen firma pyrki pitämään kilpailijat ulkona ja matkustajaliikenteen poissa raiteilta. Yritys epäonnistui ja radat ostettiin takaisin.




> Lyhyesti: jos kerran yksityiset rautatieoperaattorit ovat mahdollisia, niin miksi ei yksityiset ratayhtiöt?


Yksityiset ratayhtiöt ovat realistisia lähinnä silloin, kun radalla kuljetetaan pääosin vain yhden firman kamaa eikä radalla ole useampia, toisistaan poikkeavia liikennetarpeita.

Yksityiset ratayhtiöt ovat toki menestyneet kahdessa tapauksessa:
USA:ssa siten, että matkustajajunaliikenne on pääosin heitetty raiteilta, jotta yksityiset yhtiöt voivat keskittyä kannattavaan tavarajunaliikenteeseen.Saksassa silloin, kun yksityinen (= usein alueen omistama) rautatieyhtiö voi ylläpitää radat halvemmalla kuin DB AG:n ratamaksu.
EU:n alueella pitäisin yksityisiä ratoja perusteltuna lähinnä teollisuusraiteilla, joilla yksittäinen yritys tai ryhmä yrityksiä liittyy rataverkkoon.




> Millä perusteella rautatiet Virossa kannattaisi sähköistää?


Seuraavilla perusteilla:
Sähköistetty liikenne käyttää 40-50% siitä energiasta, jonka dieselveturi käyttää. Tämä varmasti korostuu raskaassa tavarajunavedossa.Useiden rataosien kapasiteetti on varsin tarkkaan käytössä. Sähköistys mahdollistaisi nykyistäkin raskaammat junat.Sähköistys tekisi nopeammasta matkustajajunaliikenteestä mahdollista. Dieselkaluston kiihtyvyys on huonompi ja nopeaa kalustoa on vähän tarjolla dieselversioina.




> Millaisilla tavallisilla sähkövetureilla vedetään 8000 tonnin junia?


Kaksin- tai kolminvedolla.

----------


## JudgeT

> Minä en näe tällä kaupalla minkäänlaisia välittömiä vaikutuksia matkustajaliikenteeseen. Mikä tekee Saksan ja Ruotsin periaatteista niin hyvät, että niitä on apinoitava joka maahan? Miksi Viron oma malli ei kelpaa? Virossa ei monopolia ole rautateillä ollut pitkään aikaan.


Muistetaan nyt sekin, ettei Virolla EU:n jäsenenä ole juuri muita vaihtoehtoja kuin toteuttaa EU:n rautateiden kehittämisdirektiivi sekä sen muutokset ensimmäisessä rautatiepaketissa. Tämä tarkoittaa ensinnäkin jakoa rataverkon haltijaan (IM) ja rautatieyrityksiin (RU), ratakapasiteetin jakoperiaatteita sekä ratamaksusäännöksiä rajakustannusperiaatteella. Luotettava lähteeni kertoi kaupasta tiistaina ja totesi samalla, että IM/RU-jako toteutetaan Virossa seuraavaksi.

Toisessa rautatiepaketissa on mm. kansallisen tavaraliikenteen avaaminen kilpailulle, mikä toteutetaan Suomessa ensi vuoden alusta. Matkustajaliikenne toki avataan EU:ssa kilpailulle vasta myöhemmin, mutta se iso juttu Virossa mielestäni juuri nyt on IM/RU -jaon toteutus alun perin ruotsalaisen, myöhemmin eurooppalaisen mallin mukaan.

----------


## vompatti

> Kaupalla on suorat ja välittömät vaikutukset matkustajajunaliikenteeseen. Edelaraudtee on halunnut lisätä merkittävästi Tallinnan ja Tarton välisiä junayhteyksiä, mutta ei ole voinut, koska infran omistava yksityinen yhtiö priorisoi tavarajunat. Valtio luonnollisesti priorisoi ostamansa henkilöjunat.


Mitä tarkoittaa 'valtio priorisoi ostamansa henkilöjunat'? Viron valtio ei tietääkseni ostanut Edelaraudteeta, vain EVR:n, joka ei matkustajajunia aja. Tarkoitit 'ostetuilla junilla' varmaankin ostoliikennettä?

Virossa rautatien omistaja ei ole itse päättänyt aikatauluista tai kapasiteetin jaosta, vaan sen on tehnyt jokin viranomainen. Viranomainen olisi siis aikaisemminkin voinut antaa kapasiteettia matkustajajunille. Uskotko oikeasti, että nyt sosialismin aikana valtio luopuu tuottavista tavarajunavuoroista siksi, että Edelaraudtee saisi ajettua enemmän valtion tukemia matkustajajunia?




> - Junaliikenteen käytön lisääntyminen
> - Kustannustehokkuus
> - Turvallisuus
> - Oikeudenmukaisuus
> 
> Mitä ihmeen mallia Virolla on ollut?


Viron malli on eronnut Ruotsin mallista lähinnä siinä, että radan on omistanut yksityinen yhtiö. Vaikea kuvitella turvallisuuden tai kustannustehokkuuden parantuvan, nämä eivät suoranaisesti riipu rautatien omistajasta (vaikka yleensä yksityiset yhtiöt ovat valtiota kustannustehokkaampia). Junaliikennettä Virossa ei varmaankaan voida lisätä, sillä ylimääräistä kapasiteettia ei ole. Oikeudenmukaisuus, jos sillä tarkoitetaan esimerkiksi ratakapasiteetin jakoa, on tähänkin asti riippunut valtion viranomaisista, jotka kapasiteetin jakavat. 




> EU:n alueella pitäisin yksityisiä ratoja perusteltuna lähinnä teollisuusraiteilla, joilla yksittäinen yritys tai ryhmä yrityksiä liittyy rataverkkoon.


Pitääkö tämä tulkita niin, että EU:ssa ei yksityisiä ratoja saisi enää rakentaa? Tällä foorumilla Mikko Laaksonen kirjoitti 27.7.2005, että ratainvestointi Kuusamoon kuuluisi alueen matkailuyrittäjille eikä valtiolle. Yksityiset yritykset saavat siis rakentaa ja maksaa ratoja, mutta eivät saa hallita niitä?




> Useiden rataosien kapasiteetti on varsin tarkkaan käytössä. Sähköistys mahdollistaisi nykyistäkin raskaammat junat.


Ja dieselvedollako nykyistä raskaampia junia ei voida ajaa? Raskaammat junat ovat lähinnä fantasiaa: juuri missään Euroopassa ei ajeta yli 8000 tonnin junilla eikä Venäjältä Viroon raskaampia junia tule. Raskaiden junien nopeuksia ei varmaankaan sähköistyksestä huolimatta nostettaisi, joten kapasiteettia ei vapautuisi.

Mikäli sähkövetureita käytettäisiin kolminajossa, pitäisi koko sähköistys rakentaa uudelleen. Nykyinen sähköistyksen jännite on varsin alhainen, ja langassa kulkeva virta nousisi suureksi. Virossa ei ole suuria mäkiä, joten tehontarve raskaiden junien vetämisessä on alhainen. Dieselvetureiden teho  riittää hyvin, ja heikkotehoisimmatkin sähköveturit ovat ylimitoitettuja.




> Muistetaan nyt sekin, ettei Virolla EU:n jäsenenä ole juuri muita vaihtoehtoja kuin toteuttaa EU:n rautateiden kehittämisdirektiivi sekä sen muutokset ensimmäisessä rautatiepaketissa.


Tällä perusteellako yksityiset rautatiet ovat kiellettyjä? Koskevatko nämä paketit myös yksityisiä yhtiöitä? Virossa tavaraliikenne on ollut vapautettua yksityistenkin yhtiöiden aikaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vompatille yleisesti toteaisin, että kannattaisi varmaankin ennakkoluulojen lisäksi tutustua EU:n rautatiepolitiikkaan sekä mm. Ruotsin ja Saksan kokemuksiin. Samoin myös perusasiat sähkö- ja dieselvedon suorituskyvystä ja taloudesta voisi olla syytä opetella.




> Tarkoitit 'ostetuilla junilla' varmaankin ostoliikennettä?


Nimenomaan. Kaikki Viron henkilöjunat ovat ostoliikennettä.




> Uskotko oikeasti, että nyt sosialismin aikana valtio luopuu tuottavista tavarajunavuoroista siksi, että Edelaraudtee saisi ajettua enemmän valtion tukemia matkustajajunia?


Valtiolla lienee 100% omistajana suurempi mahdollisuus priorisoida ostoliikenne kuin viranomaisena, joka neuvottelee yksityisen yrityksen kanssa.

Omien tietojeni mukaan kyse on ollut nimenomaan siitä, että rautatieyhtiö ei ole halunnut antaa muille liikennöitsijöille ratakapasiteettia toimivalla tavalla, vaan on priorisoinut oman liikenteensä. Viranomainen on Virossa ollut sovittelija, ei ehdotusten tekijä.




> Junaliikennettä Virossa ei varmaankaan voida lisätä, sillä ylimääräistä kapasiteettia ei ole.


Jos kapasiteettia ei ole riittävästi, silloin pitää lisätä kapasiteettia. Tunnetut rautatien kapasiteetin lisäämiskeinot ovat:
Kohtaamispaikkojen lisääminenKaksoisraiteet (ja myöhemmin lisäraiteet)Tehokkaammat opastinjärjestelmät ja liikenteenohjauskäytännötNopeuksien lisääminen (joka rautateillä, toisin kuin maanteillä, lisää kapasiteettia)
BSR:n aikana pyrittiin vain maksimoimaan tuottavan tavarajunaliikenteen ratakapasiteetti mahdollisimman helpolla tavalla ja veloittamaan harvoista matkustajajunista mahdollisimman korkea ratamaksu.

Kun valtio on omistajana, se voi haluta investoida myös matkustajajunaliikenteen tarvitsemaan kapasiteettiin.

Nähdäkseni tärkeimpiä ongelmia Viron v. 2001 - 2006 tilanteessa oli nimenomaan se, että valtio ei pystynyt ohjaamaan rautatiepolitiikkaa, koska se ei voinut esimerkiksi lisätä tarvittavaa kapasiteettia.




> Pitääkö tämä tulkita niin, että EU:ssa ei yksityisiä ratoja saisi enää rakentaa?


Ei tietystikään.

Yksityiset radat vain toimivat huonosti pääverkolla, koska silloin radan omistajayhtiö voi pyrkiä haittaamaan muiden liikennöitsijöiden liikennettä.

Yksityiset radat ovat realistisempi vaihtoehto teollisuuden ja terminaalien raiteilla tai vähäliikenteisillä radoilla, joilla konflikteja ei synny.




> Ja dieselvedollako nykyistä raskaampia junia ei voida ajaa?


Koko seuraava kappale Vompatin viestissä on ristiriitainen. Kappaleessa lähinnä pyritään propagoimaan sähköliikennettä vastaan. Toisaalta sähköveturien teho ei muka riitä 8000 tonnin junille, ja toisaalta dieselveturien pieni teho riittää 8000 tonnin junille.

Mielestäni on erittäin perusteltua sähköistää Viron raskaasti liikennöidyt radat. Tasajännitesähköistyksen haittoja voidaan pienentää toteuttamalla uudet pitkät linjat 25 kV 50 hz sähköistyksenä ja käyttämällä tarvittaessa kaksijännitevetureita.




> Virossa tavaraliikenne on ollut vapautettua yksityistenkin yhtiöiden aikaan.


Kyllä, mutta radan omistajayhtiö on haitannut sekä valtion ostaman matkustajajunaliikenteen että muiden yhtiöiden tavarajunaliikenteen kehittämistä.

----------


## JudgeT

> Uskotko oikeasti, että nyt sosialismin aikana valtio luopuu tuottavista tavarajunavuoroista siksi, että Edelaraudtee saisi ajettua enemmän valtion tukemia matkustajajunia?


Vaikka tämä olikin Laaksoselle, niin on pakko todeta, että aika kapitalistisen olosta tämä virolainen "sosialismi"  :Smile:  




> Viron malli on eronnut Ruotsin mallista lähinnä siinä, että radan on omistanut yksityinen yhtiö. Vaikea kuvitella turvallisuuden tai kustannustehokkuuden parantuvan, nämä eivät suoranaisesti riipu rautatien omistajasta (vaikka yleensä yksityiset yhtiöt ovat valtiota kustannustehokkaampia).


Näin ehkä jossain tuotantotalouden peruskurssilla, kun maailmaa yksinkertaistetaan tarpeeksi. Otetaan nyt esimerkki markkinamekanismin epäonnistumisesta ihan rautatiesektorilta: http://www.findarticles.com/p/articl...8/ai_n14422484

Eli se kustannustehokkuus voi perustua pahimmillaan jopa siihen, että jätetään investoinnit tekemättä. 




> Tällä perusteellako yksityiset rautatiet ovat kiellettyjä? Koskevatko nämä paketit myös yksityisiä yhtiöitä? Virossa tavaraliikenne on ollut vapautettua yksityistenkin yhtiöiden aikaan.


Eikös Virossa tilanne ole se, että rataverkolla (tai tietyllä rataverkon osalla) liikennöinnistä ja (kyseisen) rataverkon (osan) ylläpidosta vastaa sama organisaatio? Tässä pitää nyt erottaa kaksi asiaa: a) valtion rataverkko ja b) yksityinen rata, joka on usein valtion rataverkkoa huomattavasti suppeampi olio. Kyllä kai kuka tahansa saa edelleenkin rakentaa oman esim. tehdasradan ja pöristellä siellä, jos ei tule valtion rataverkolle! Virossa asia pistetään vasta nyt EU-kuosiin. 

Onko siis tosiaan niin, että myös muut rautatieyritykset ovat Virossa voineet ajaa toisen yrityksen omistamalla rataverkolla? Voisinko minäkin, jos perustaisin RU:n?

----------


## vompatti

> Eikös Virossa tilanne ole se, että rataverkolla (tai tietyllä rataverkon osalla) liikennöinnistä ja (kyseisen) rataverkon (osan) ylläpidosta vastaa sama organisaatio? Onko siis tosiaan niin, että myös muut rautatieyritykset ovat Virossa voineet ajaa toisen yrityksen omistamalla rataverkolla? Voisinko minäkin, jos perustaisin RU:n?


Vastaukset kysymyksiin: kyllä, kyllä ja kyllä.

Yksityisen rautatien omistaja saa rahaa ylläpitoon liikennöimällä itse radallaan. Tämä oli Burkhardtin mielessä, kun hän osti EVR:n. Virossa kuitenkin suuri (ellei peräti suurin) osa kapasiteetista annetiin venäläisille yhtiöille, mm. Spacecomille. Ratamaksuillakin olisi voinut kattaa ylläpitokustannukset, jos ratamaksut olisivat olleet riittävän korkeat ja venäläiset yhtiöt olisivat muistaneet maksaa ne.




> Vompatille yleisesti toteaisin, että kannattaisi varmaankin ennakkoluulojen lisäksi tutustua EU:n rautatiepolitiikkaan sekä mm. Ruotsin ja Saksan kokemuksiin.


Tätä foorumia lukiessa ei voi olla tutustumatta Ruotsin ja Saksan kokemuksiin. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, etteikö vaihtoehtoisia malleja voisi olla olemassa.




> Kun valtio on omistajana, se voi haluta investoida myös matkustajajunaliikenteen tarvitsemaan kapasiteettiin.


Yhdysvalloissa tapana on, että henkilöliikenteen maksaja maksaa myös osan tarvittavasta lisäkapasiteetista. Tämä siis riippumatta rautatien omistajasta. Jos henkilöliikenne tarvitsee kohtauspaikkoja, voi valtio niitä rakentaa toisenkin omistamalle radalle.




> Koko seuraava kappale Vompatin viestissä on ristiriitainen. Toisaalta sähköveturien teho ei muka riitä 8000 tonnin junille, ja toisaalta dieselveturien pieni teho riittää 8000 tonnin junille.


Ymmärsit väärin. Sähköveturien teho on riittävä, mutta vetovoima täysin riittämätön. Nykyisten sähköveturien teho/paino-suhde ei ole optimaalinen 8000 tonnin juniin. Koska junien nopeudet ovat alhaiset, ei tehoa tarvita paljon, mutta junien suuresta massasta johtuen vetovoimaa tarvitaan todella paljon.

8000 tonnin junan vetämiseen riittäisi kolme nykyaikaista kuusiakselista sähköveturia. Näiden vetureiden hinta on vähintään kolme miljoonaa euroa kappaleelta. Uudet yhdysvaltalaiset dieselveturit maksavat korkeintaan kolme miljoonaa euroa kappaleelta, ja niitä riittää kaksi tuon junan vetämiseen.

Dieselveturit eivät vaadi kallista sähköistystä. Viron tapauksessa sähköistys vaatisi paljon uutta voimalaitoskapasiteettia. Lisäksi sähköistyksen olisi oltava tavallista järeämpi, sillä kolme modernia sähköveturia vaativat paljon virtaa. Nykyiseen tasajännitesähköistykseen pitäisi tehdä suuria ja kalliita muutoksia. Mikäli sähköistysjärjestelmä vaihdettaisiin, pitäisi myös nykyinen kalusto vaihtaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Yhdysvalloissa tapana on, että henkilöliikenteen maksaja maksaa myös osan tarvittavasta lisäkapasiteetista.  Jos henkilöliikenne tarvitsee kohtauspaikkoja, voi valtio niitä rakentaa toisenkin omistamalle radalle.


Toki tämä on mahdollista, ja tähänhän koko Amtrak - toiminta perustuu. 
Ongelmana on kuitenkin hinnoittelu. Yhdysvalloissa Amtrak voi maksaa mitä rautatieyhtiöt vaativat, sillä se rahoitetaan verovaroin. 

Toisaalta tässä on todettava, että en mitenkään jaa käsitystäsi siitä, että yksityinen yhtiö on aina tehokas. Oman käsitykseni mukaan sekä julkinen taho että yksityinen taho voi olla tehokas tai tehoton radanpitäjä tai liikennöitsijä.

Yksityisessä yrityksenä radanpitäjänä on vain se ongelma, että sen kannalta toinen yhtiö ei yleensä ole taloudellisesti tervetullut toimija omalla radalla, ellei se palvele oman yhtiön syöttöliikennettä tai toimi sen runkoliikenteenä. Se, että myisi kokonaan vieraalle yhtiölle ratakapasiteettia omakustannushintaan, on aina haitallista omalle taloudelle.

Jos tavoitteena on se, että samalla radalla toimii monta, taloudellisesti toisistaan riippumatonta liikennöitsijää, on järkevää, että radanpitäjä on valtio tai alue.




> Sähköveturien teho on riittävä, mutta vetovoima täysin riittämätön.


Sähkö- ja dieselsähköveturit voidaan _luonnollisesti_ tehdä vetovoima- ja teho-ominaisuuksiltaan lähes samankaltaisiksi. USA:laiset dieselsähköveturit ovat vain yksi tapa optimoida teho/painosuhde ja vetovoima.

Kävisikö sinulle esim. tämä 8000 t junapainoille tarkoitettu sähköveturi:
Iore - veturi




> Dieselveturit eivät vaadi kallista sähköistystä.


Mutta ne tarvitsevat kallista dieselöljyä ja kallista huoltoa. 

Ihmetyttää, jos Viron olosuhteissa ratakapasiteetiltaan kokonaan käytössä olevalla radalla polttoaine + huolto ei tule kalliimmaksi kuin sähköistyksen kuoletus.

Toki se edellyttää tahoa, jolla on intressi saada rahansa 20-30 v eikä 1-5 v tähtäyksellä takaisin.

----------


## PNu

> - Sähköistetty liikenne käyttää 40-50% siitä energiasta, jonka dieselveturi käyttää. Tämä varmasti korostuu raskaassa tavarajunavedossa.
> - Useiden rataosien kapasiteetti on varsin tarkkaan käytössä. Sähköistys mahdollistaisi nykyistäkin raskaammat junat.


Ei vaan sähköistyksen merkitys vähenee raskaassa ja hitaassa tavarajunavedossa, koska siinä ei ratkaise teho vaan vetovoima ja dieselveturi on mahdollista rakentaa vetovoiman osalta yhtä suorituskykyiseksi saman kokoisen sähköveturin kanssa. Tämä epäilemättä on keskeinen syy siihen, ettei sähköistys ole saavuttanut Yhdysvalloissa suosiota.




> Koko seuraava kappale Vompatin viestissä on ristiriitainen. Kappaleessa lähinnä pyritään propagoimaan sähköliikennettä vastaan. Toisaalta sähköveturien teho ei muka riitä 8000 tonnin junille, ja toisaalta dieselveturien pieni teho riittää 8000 tonnin junille.


Kyllä sähkövetureissa teho riittää mutta niissä ei riitä pito pyörissä eikä virtakesto moottoreissa. Viron jenkkidieselit eivät pärjää teholtaan edes Sr1:lle mutta vetovoimaa niissä on ehkä 460-470 kN, kun Sr1:n todellinen maksimivetovoima lienee noin 230 kN ja Sr2:n 300 kN.




> Kävisikö sinulle esim. tämä 8000 t junapainoille tarkoitettu sähköveturi:
> Iore - veturi


Arvaan IORE-veturin maksavan useita kertoja enemmän kuin kaksi käytettyä dieseliä, joilla sama junapaino kulkee yhtä hyvin. Päälle tulevat vielä radan sähköistyskulut, joten eipä taida kannattaa.




> Toki se edellyttää tahoa, jolla on intressi saada rahansa 20-30 v eikä 1-5 v tähtäyksellä takaisin.


Mutta kilpailuun siirryttäessä operaattorin kannattaa katsoa ennemmin 1-5 vuoden kuin 20-30 vuoden päähän, koska tulevaisuutta on mahdotonta ennustaa muutamaa vuotta pidemmälle.

----------


## vompatti

> Sähköistetty liikenne käyttää 40-50% siitä energiasta, jonka dieselveturi käyttää.


Tämä johtuu dieselmoottorin hyötysuhteesta. Mikäli tarvittava sähkö tuotetaan dieselgeneraattoreilla, ei mitään säästöjä synny. Pientä etua saadaan, jos dieselgeneraattoreiden hukkalämpö käytetään hyväksi. Muistutan edelleen, että Virossa ei ole ydin- eikä vesivoimaa.




> Sähkö- ja dieselsähköveturit voidaan _luonnollisesti_ tehdä vetovoima- ja teho-ominaisuuksiltaan lähes samankaltaisiksi.
> 
> Kävisikö sinulle esim. tämä 8000 t junapainoille tarkoitettu sähköveturi:
> Iore - veturi


Voidaan tehdä, tietysti. Kovin yleisiä ne eivät ole. Ja tästä syystä nämä veturit ovat tilaajakohtaisia räätälöityjä malleja, joiden hinta aina nousee korkeaksi (esim. IORE). Bombardierin mallistossa pitäisi olla sähköisiä heavy haul -vetureita ja GE:ltä on kai tulossa lähivuosina diesel-sähkö-akku-hybridiveturi. Haluaako EVR olla näiden koekäyttäjä?

Teoriassa uusia sopivia sähkövetureita saa myös entisestä Neuvostoliitosta.  Venäjän veturiteollisuus ei valitettavasti pysty tyydyttämään omaakaan kysyntää ja EVR:llä on huonoja kokemuksia uusista ukrainalaisista vetureista. Jäljelle jäänee Kazakstanin veturiteollisuus.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta tuntuu, että menee vähän turhan spekulatiiviselle puolelle.

Valinta diesel- tai sähkövetovoiman välillä on varsin yksinkertainen asia. Kun tiedetään energian ja kaluston hinta sekä radan kuormitus ja sähköistyksen kustannus, loppu on matematiikkaa.

Veturin vetovoima on käytännössä aina kiinni hankauspainosta eli akselipaino x akseleiden määrä. Siis vetoakselille saadaan aina "liian suuri" vetovoima ja siten "sutimisen" riski.

Dieselveturi on luonnostaan raskas, koska mukana kuljetetaan koko voimalaitos. Usein dieselveturi on kuitenkin sähköveturi, koska sähköinen voimansiirto on hyvin tavallinen ratkaisu. Sähköveturissa ei ole dieselmoottoria ja generaattoria, vaan päämuuntaja. Jos hankauspainoa tarvitaan lisää, sitä saa halvalla lisäämällä veturiin yksinkertaisesti painoa vaikka valurautapainojen muodossa. Tätä konstia on jouduttu käyttämään jopa dieseleissäkin.

En tunne Viron kaupallisia olosuhteita, eli mikä siellä on käypä polttoöljyn ja sähkön hinta. Se, ettei Virossa ole omia ydinvoimaloita ei ole mikään dieselvetureiden etu, sillä ei siellä liene omaa öljyntuotantoakaan. Energiaa voi ostaa ulkomailta sähkön muodossa kuten on ostettava öljykin. Paikallisella energiatuotannolla on merkitystä vain kaukolämmössä.

Suomessa vallitsevalla hintatasolla sähköistyksen kannattavuuden rajat voi päätellä vaikka RHK:n sähköistysohjelmasta. Takapuolituntuma on, että sähköistyksen kannattavuusraja on jossain alle 10 junaparin luokassa päivää kohden. Kiitos Fortumin yksityistämisen Suomessa ei enää ole halpaa itse tuotettua sähköä kuin ehkä Helsingissä, joten sähkön hinta seuraa pörssisähköä. Virossa taitaa sähkön hinta olla suunnilleen sama kuin Suomessa - jos siis on ostettava ulkoa. Öljyn hintakin näyttää olevan samassa luokassa, jos vertaa kuluttajahintoja ja ottaa verokohtelun huomioon.

Lopputulema tästä on, että ratkaisijan asemassa Virossa on kaluston hankinta- ja ylläpitohinta sekä radan sähköistyksen kustannus. Virossa ei olla niin ylpeitä kuin Suomessa, että käytettyä kalustoa ei voi hankkia. Jos markkinoilla on enemmän tarjolla löysää dieselkalustoa, se on dieselille olennainen etu. Toinen dieselin etu Virossa saattaa olla pääomien niukkuus julkisella puolella. Siksi voi olla vaikeata saada rahaa sähköistykseen. Sen sijaan on ehkä helpompi saada rahaa dieselin kalliiden käyttökustannusten kattamiseen. Tämä ei ole kovin pitkäjänteistä, mutta tyypillistä Viron tapaisissa kansantalouksissa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos hankauspainoa tarvitaan lisää, sitä saa halvalla lisäämällä veturiin yksinkertaisesti painoa vaikka valurautapainojen muodossa.


Ruotsissa on käytetty malmijunissa myös tavallisesta Rc-tyyppin yleissähköveturista muunneltua versiota joka eroaa eri vaihteistovälitysten, lisäpainojen ja automaattikytkinten ansiosta. 




> En tunne Viron kaupallisia olosuhteita, eli mikä siellä on käypä polttoöljyn ja sähkön hinta. Se, ettei Virossa ole omia ydinvoimaloita ei ole mikään dieselvetureiden etu, sillä ei siellä liene omaa öljyntuotantoakaan. Energiaa voi ostaa ulkomailta sähkön muodossa kuten on ostettava öljykin. Paikallisella energiatuotannolla on merkitystä vain kaukolämmössä.


Itä-Virossa on paljon ns palavan kiven esiintymiä ja siitä saa puristamalla jonkinsorttista öljyäkin, mutta en tiedä palavan kiven osuutta koko maan energiahuollosta. Pahalle se kuitenkin haisee.




> Lopputulema tästä on, että ratkaisijan asemassa Virossa on kaluston hankinta- ja ylläpitohinta sekä radan sähköistyksen kustannus. Virossa ei olla niin ylpeitä kuin Suomessa, että käytettyä kalustoa ei voi hankkia. Jos markkinoilla on enemmän tarjolla löysää dieselkalustoa, se on dieselille olennainen etu. Toinen dieselin etu Virossa saattaa olla pääomien niukkuus julkisella puolella. Siksi voi olla vaikeata saada rahaa sähköistykseen. Sen sijaan on ehkä helpompi saada rahaa dieselin kalliiden käyttökustannusten kattamiseen. Tämä ei ole kovin pitkäjänteistä, mutta tyypillistä Viron tapaisissa kansantalouksissa.


Koska Viron rautateiden kokonaispituus ei ole kovin suuri, voisi kuvitella että sähköistys ei olisi ihan mahdoton urakka toteuttaa, ja että jos olisi ollut rahaa ja kiinnostusta, se olisi tehty jo aikoja sitten.

Jos ajattelee käytettyä vetokalustoa, niin hankintoja hankaloittaa länsi-Euroopasta poikkeava raideleveys. Jos Virossa olisi sähköistys, niin voisi esim kuvitella että VR voisi myydä sinne käytettyjä SR1:siä. Mutta luulen että VR kilpailun pelossa joko ajaa ne ennemmin loppuun tai romuttaa ne kuin että myisi ne eteenpäin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Anterolle kiitos ylläolevasta kommentista, joka summasi varsin hyvin tilanteen.

Kysymys on tässä tavallaan kahdesta eri asiasta:
- Jos Viron rautateiden henkilöliikennettä halutaan kehittää EU:n liikennepolitiikan mukaisesti, se edellyttää joka tapauksessa investointeja ratakapasiteetin lisäämiseen, sähköistykseen, uuteen kalustoon ja uusiin ratoihin (kuten esim. Rail Baltica). Sähköistyksen laajuus on toki väiteltävä asia.
- Tavaraliikenteen sähköistyksen suhteen voi väitellä siitä, mikä on oikea sähköistyksen kohta. Muistuttaisin kuitenkin, että tavaraliikenteen suhteen Viron rautatiet ovat ensisijaisesti osa Venäjän rataverkkoa, jolla hallitseva vetovoimamuoto on sähkö. 




> Koska Viron rautateiden kokonaispituus ei ole kovin suuri, voisi kuvitella että sähköistys ei olisi ihan mahdoton urakka toteuttaa, ja että jos olisi ollut rahaa ja kiinnostusta, se olisi tehty jo aikoja sitten.


Sähköistys ei varmaankaan olisi kovin suuri urakka, koska ensisijaisesti sähköistettäviä ovat lähinnä Tallinna - Tapa - Tartto - Venäjän raja sekä Tapa - Pietari sekä mahdollinen uusi Rail Baltica - rata Tallinna - Pärnu - Riika.

25 kV 50 Hz - sähköistystä vastaan touhottaville muistuttaisin, että ensi vaiheessa olisi relevanttia muuttaa sähköistys vain Tallinnasta itään päin. Pääosa paikallisjunista kulkee länteen, joten sähköjärjestelmän muutos voidaan vaiheistaa järkevästi.

Rahan ja kiinnostuksen puute on tietystikin riippunut Neuvostoliiton prioriteeteista, joissa Viron radat ovat varmaan olleet jossakin tulevaisuuden viisivuotissuunnitelmassa, johon asti ei päästy. Tähän asti itsenäisessä Virossa ei ole ollut rahaa eikä kiinnostusta. EU:n myötä tilanne on muuttunut, nyt infrainvestointeihin saa edullista pitkäaikaista lainoitusta. Tätä saa varmasti helpommin valtion omistamalle rataverkolle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 25 kV 50 Hz - sähköistystä vastaan touhottaville muistuttaisin, että ensi vaiheessa olisi relevanttia muuttaa sähköistys vain Tallinnasta itään päin. Pääosa paikallisjunista kulkee länteen, joten sähköjärjestelmän muutos voidaan vaiheistaa järkevästi.


Terveen asioiden hoidon mukaan Suomi voisi myydä tai lahjoittaa Viroon täällä tarpeettomaksi jääviä Sm-junia, mikä eittämättä asettaisi moderniin sähköistykseen siirymisen hyvinkin kannattavaan valoon. Tällaista järjestelyä voisi verrata Länsi-Euroopassa yleiseen trendiin myydä tai käytännössä lahjoittaa matalalattiavaunujen vuoksi tarpeettomiksi jäänyttä raitiovaunukalustoa entisiin sosialistikaupunkeihin.

Aivan vastaavasti VR Oy:n hylkäämää makuuvaunukalustoa olisi voinut ajatella yöjunaliikenteeseen Baltiasta Eurooppaan. Nythän VR Oy romuttaa vaunuja käsittämättömällä kiireellä.

Tällaisen kaluston kierrätyksen en usko kuitenkaan olevan mahdollista, koska käyttökelpoinen kalusto on hävitettävä, jotta kukaan ei pääse huomauttamaan siitä, että se olisi ollut käyttökelpoista täälläkin, kun se kerran kestää vuosia käytössä jossain muualla. Keski-Euroopassa en ole kuullut kenenkään moittivan tällä tavoin raitiovaunuja itään myyneitä kaupunkeja. Päin vastoin.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itä-Virossa on paljon ns palavan kiven esiintymiä ja siitä saa puristamalla jonkinsorttista öljyäkin, mutta en tiedä palavan kiven osuutta koko maan energiahuollosta. Pahalle se kuitenkin haisee.


Palavan kiven öljyllä tuotetaan ¾ Eestin sähköntuotannosta. Ympäristöhaitat kuitenkin estää sen tehokasta käyttämistä. Luulen, että on olemassa keinoja tuottaa ja käyttää palavaa kiveä puhtaammin, mutta yhdysvaltalaisomistuksissa olevilla yhtiöillä lienee liiaksi rahankiiltoa silmissä.

----------


## PNu

> Veturin vetovoima on käytännössä aina kiinni hankauspainosta eli akselipaino x akseleiden määrä. Siis vetoakselille saadaan aina "liian suuri" vetovoima ja siten "sutimisen" riski.


Hankauspaino ei yksinään kerro paljoakaan, koska eri veturityyppien kyky kitkan hyödyntämiseen vaihtelee suuresti. Parhaat diesel- ja sähköveturit voivat saavuttaa hyvällä kelillä kitkakertoimen 0,4, kun vanhemmilla ja huonommilla arvo saattaa jäädä vertailukelpoisessa tilanteessa alle 0,25:n ja höyryvetureilla jopa arvoon 0,2.  

Kitka ei myöskään ole aina ensimmäinen vetovoimaa rajoittava tekijä vaan hyvällä kelillä koneiston mitoitus voi tulla vastaan ennen kitkarajaa. Esim. Sr1:llä kitkakerroin on hyvällä kelillä 0,27-0,33 mutta ajomoottorit kestävät pitkiä aikoja ehkä vain kerrointa 0,2 vastaavan voiman ilman ylikuumenemisen vaaraa.

----------


## vompatti

> Se, ettei Virossa ole omia ydinvoimaloita ei ole mikään dieselvetureiden etu, sillä ei siellä liene omaa öljyntuotantoakaan. Energiaa voi ostaa ulkomailta sähkön muodossa kuten on ostettava öljykin.


Virolla on omaa öljyntuotantoa. Energian kannalta on aivan sama, tuotetaanko tällä öljyllä sähköä junia varten vai poltetaanko se suoraan junassa - yhtä paljon menee energiaa hukkaan. Näin ollen merkittävää hintaeroa ei voi sähköllä ja polttoöljyllä olla, ellei sitten sähköä tuoteta halvemmalla tavalla (siis ydinvoimalla).

Sähkön ostamisessa ulkomailta (tässä tapauksessa Venäjältä) on omat riskinsä. Öljyn ostamisessa Viro ei ole riippuvainen yhdestä myyjästä. Sähköä ei voi ostaa Latviasta, sillä Latvia itsekin on sähkön tuoja. Liettuan sähköntuotanto pienenee merkittävästi, kun ydinvoimalat suljetaan. 




> Jos Virossa olisi sähköistys, niin voisi esim kuvitella että VR voisi myydä sinne käytettyjä SR1:siä.


Ei voisi. Virolaiset yhtiöt voisivat tulla kilpailemaan niillä tänne Suomeen. Ja Sr1 ei auta sähköveturiasiassa, sillä veturissa ei ole nelinajolaitteita. Junia ajavat myös venäläiset yhtiöt, joten monet Viroon myydyistä vetureista seisoisi ratapihalla kuten ne Amerikan dieselitkin.




> Jos Viron rautateiden henkilöliikennettä halutaan kehittää EU:n liikennepolitiikan mukaisesti, se edellyttää joka tapauksessa investointeja ratakapasiteetin lisäämiseen, sähköistykseen, uuteen kalustoon ja uusiin ratoihin (kuten esim. Rail Baltica). Sähköistyksen laajuus on toki väiteltävä asia.


Henkilöliikenne ei vaadi sähköistystä. Viroon soveltuisivat hyvin monet dieselmoottorijunat. Sähköjunien etuna on lähinnä parempi kiihtyvyys. Huippunopeuksia ei voida nostaa; tiedättehän, miten ratakapasiteetille käy, kun hitaiden junien joukossa ajaa yksi nopeampi juna! Kapasiteettia voi toki lisätä, mutta matkustajamääriin nähden lisäyksistä voisi tulla kalliita.

Voidaanko sähköistetyllä radalla vaatia rautatieoperaattoreilta sähkökalustoa? Voiko sähköveturien puute olla syynä kapasiteettihakemuksen hylkäämiseen? Miten Virossa kävisi, jos radat sähköistettäisiin, mutta Spacecom ei ostaisikaan sähkövetureita?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskustelun sävy on valunut mielenkiinnottomaan suuntaan.

Toki, aina kun takerrutaan tarpeeksi lillukanvarsiin, kaikki mahdollinen ja taloudellinen muutetaan mahdottomaksi ja kalliiksi.




> Virolla on omaa öljyntuotantoa. Energian kannalta on aivan sama, tuotetaanko tällä öljyllä sähköä junia varten vai poltetaanko se suoraan junassa - yhtä paljon menee energiaa hukkaan.


Palavasta kivestä tuotettu öljy ei liene edullisin Virossa tarjolla oleva polttoaine ...

Toisekseen, saman polttoaineen käyttö myös kaukolämpöä tuottavassa voimalaitoksessa on aina oleellisesti energiatehokkaampaa kuin käyttö liikennepolttoaineena.




> Henkilöliikenne ei vaadi sähköistystä.


Ei tietenkään vaadi. Sähköjunat vain ovat oleellisesti edullisempia liikennöidä kuin dieseljunat, jos tavoitteena on tiheävuorovälinen ja siten vetovoimainen liikenne.




> Huippunopeuksia ei voida nostaa; tiedättehän, miten ratakapasiteetille käy, kun hitaiden junien joukossa ajaa yksi nopeampi juna! Kapasiteettia voi toki lisätä, mutta matkustajamääriin nähden lisäyksistä voisi tulla kalliita.


Mikäli tavoitteena on vain mahdollisimman halvalla tuottaa tavaraliikenteen tarvitsema ratakapasiteetti, on edullisinta, että henkilöjunaliikennettä ei liikennöidä lainkaan. Näinhän on tehty USA:ssa laajalti ja sama on myös VR Oy :n pyrkimys eräillä rataosilla (esim. Kotka - Kouvola).

Jos halutaan kehittää matkustajajunaliikennettä, on sille toteutettava riittävä ratakapasiteetti. 

Jos ei, niin sitten voi voi.




> Voidaanko sähköistetyllä radalla vaatia rautatieoperaattoreilta sähkökalustoa?


Riippuu lainsäädännöstä. Suomessa on dieselvedolle sähköistetyllä radalla haittavero. 

Jos kyse on matkustajajunaliikenteen ostoliikenteestä tai yksinoikeudesta, voi tilaaja tai toimiluvan antaja määritellä käytettävän vetovoiman.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ymmärrän Vompatin esittämiä ongelmia, mutta minusta asiat menivät hieman sekaisin.

Valtakunnan energiahuolto ja rautatieliikenteen energian kulutus ovat varmasti Virossakin vähän eri luokan asioita. Eli rautateiden energian kulutus on niin pieni, ettei se heiluttele koko valtion energiapolitiikkaa.

Operaattori valitsee energiansa omista lähtökohdistaan, ei Viron valtion energiahuollon strategioiden perusteella. Operaattorin lähtökohdat ovat ensisijaisesti sen käytettävissä oleva vetokalusto ja toissijaisesti rataverkon tarjoamat mahdollisuudet. Niitä mahdollisuuksia ei ole pelkästään se, onko rata sähköistetty, vaan radan kunto muutenkin.

Jos ajatellaan eurooppalaisen rautatiepolitiikan periaatteiden mukaisesti - ja siihenhän Virossakin ollaan pyrkimässä - rautateiden sähköistys on rataverkon omistajan eli valtion strateginen valinta. Sähköistyetty rata on operaattoreille parempi mahdollisuus, koska silloin on tilaisuus käyttää edullisempaa sähkövetoa. Sähkövedon käyttöön voidaan myös ohjata ratamaksun hinnoittelulla, kuten Suomessa.

Operaattorin näkökulmasta sähköistetty rata on mahdollisuus parempaan kilpailukykyyn. Nykyään kalustokysymys ei ole samanlainen ongelma hankitusta kalustosta kuin ennen, sillä vetureilla on vuokramarkkinat. Tiedän, että tällä hetkellä vetokalustosta on Euroopassa pulaa, koska verkkojen avautuminen on toiminut juuri kuten on odotettu eli liikenne on lisääntynyt. Mutta tilanne tasaantuu, ja vetureita tulee olemaan saatavilla tarpeen mukaan.

Henkilöliikenteessäkään sähkövedon käyttö ei perustu kiihtyvyyteen, sillä nykyaikainen kalusto kiihtyy yhtä hyvin energiamuodosta riippumatta. Kysmys on nimenomaan taloudellisuudesta, mitä Mikko Laaksonen jo avasi. Sähköistämättömällä radalla moottorivaunuliikenne on yksinkertaisesti luokkaa 20-30 % kalliimpaa eurooppalaisella energian hintasuhteella. Tätä kautta sähköistys on myös henkilöliikenteen osalta strateginen ja liikennepoliittinen valinta. Jos halutaan suosia kestävän kehityksen mukaista henkilöliikennettä kiskoilla mieluummin kuin teillä, sähköistyksellä luodaan raideliikenteelle paremmat edellytykset kuin dieselvetoisella henkilöliikentteellä on.

En tunne Viron energianhinnan suhteita sen paremmin kuin aiemmin kirjoitin, mutta sen tiedän, että ei ole sama, tuotetaanko sähköä vai käytetäänkö polttoöljyä. Sähköä pystytyään tuottamaan alemman jalostusasteen polttoaineilla kuin polttoöljyllä. Jos käytetään öljyäkin, voimalaitoksessa ei polteta polttoöljyä, vaan halvempaa raskasöljyä, jonka käyttö veturissa saati moottorivaunussa on käytännössä mahdotonta. Virossa tuotetaan sähköä polttamalla palavaa kiveä. Siten saadaan halvempaa energiaa kuin puristamalla palavasta kivestä öljyä.

Eli Vironkaan sähköntuotanto tuskin perustuu polttoöljyä käyttäviin dieselmoottorivoimalaitoksiin, jolloin sähköradan siirtohäviöt saattaisivat vastata veturin voimalaitosta heikompaa kokonaishyötysuhdetta ja sähköistyksestä ei siten olisi merkittävää etua.

Yksi osoitus sähkövedon edusta muuten on Tallinnan johdinautoliikenne. TAK laskee itse, että johdinautojen käyttö on 30 % edullisempaa kuin dieselautojen. Etu tulee nimenomaan energiakustannuksista, sillä itse johdinautot ovat kalliimpia kuin dieselautot.

Antero

----------


## Late

Venäjän naftakuljetusten tulevaisuus vaikuttaa myös Viron rataverkon tulevaisuuteen. Muita naftan ja jalosteiden reittejä Itämerelle ovat mm. uuden venäläisen öljysataman lisäksi rautatiet Latvian Ventspilsiin, Liettuan Klaipedaan sekä naftaputki Valko-Venäjän Polotskista Birzain kautta Ventspilsiin ja Liettualaisen Mazeikiain jalostamon kautta Butingen terminaaliin Klaipedan pohjoispuolelle (osa Klaipedan satamaa). Naftankuljetus Venäjältä on siis aika monimutkainen juttu. Halu kuljettaa naftaa omien satamien kautta on ilmeinen. Naftakuljetuksilla voi Putin isotella Baltian maille. Polotskiin Valko-Venäjälle nafta taas tulee Samaran ja Jaroslavlin putkia pitkin. Putken kunto alkaa olla arveluttava. Liettuassa ensimmäiset osat on avattu jo noin 1970. Lukashenkakin pääsee halutessaan harjoittamaan sekä Venäjän että EU:n politiikkaa vääntämällä hanan Polockissa kiinni.

Kun naftan kuljetus rautateillä on keskeisessä roolissa, kannattaa Virossa suhtautua aika varovaisesti suuriin investointeihin transitoliikenteessä. Peruskuntoinen idän rata riittää ja henkilöliikenteellekin saattaa löytyä jatkossa tilansa. Tavallinen dieseljunakin on hyväkuntoisella radalla ihan kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Jos joskus junayhteyttä Keski-Eurooppaan aletaan kehittää, kulkee todennäköisin reitti kuitenkin Tallinnasta etelään. 

Henkilöliikenteessä ihmettelen eniten Baltiassa rajan ylittämisen vaikeutta. Lähes kaikki dieseljunat on tehty Riiassa. Kaikki puhuvat venäjää. Opastin- ja liikenöintisysteemi on samanlainen. Silti Tartosta Riian suuntaan menevät junat päättyvät Valgaan ja Latvialaiset aloittavat Lugazista viiden kilometrin päähän. En ymmärrä, miten esim. Tallinna-Tartto-Cesis-Riika juna ei olisi kannattava nykysysteemiin verrattuna. Saneeratulla dieselillä kustannukset pysyisivät aisoissa. Suurin osa tuloista tulisi varmasti Tallinnasta Tartoon ja Valmierasta ja Cesisistä Riiaan matkustavilta, mutta uusi päivittäinen yhteys monien kaupunkien välillä. Hitaasti ajamalla matka-ajat olisivat jotakuinkin seuraavat: Tallinnasta Tartoon 2.30 t, Valgaan 4.30 t, Valmieraan 5.30, Cesisiin 6.00, Siguldaan 7.00, Riiaan vajaa 8 tuntia. Tällä vauhdilla pystyisi ajamaan nykyisen nopean dieseljunan aikataululla ja tuomaan lisätarjontaa tai korvaamaan nykyisiä yhteyksiä.

----------


## Late

Aikaisemmin ketjussa muisteltiin vanhoja. Ajattelin laittaa tähän junien lähtöajat Tallinnasta vuonna 1988. Lähteenä Neuvostoliiton matkustajajunien aikataulut, kustannusliike "Transport", Moskova 1988. Mukana on siis vain varsinainen kaukoliikenne.

Kursiivilla on nykyviron aluuella pysytelleet, luultavimmin dieseljunat. Muut junat ovat suurimmaksi osaksi veturijunia. Viron sisällä on mennyt paljon muitakin junia, mutta SNTL:n aikataulukirjaan mahtuvat vain tärkeimmät.

Yhdeksän päivittäistä kv-junaa ovat vaihtuneet siis yhteen.

_0.06 n:o 6823 Tallinn-Rapla_
_0:52 n:o 6111 Tallinn-Haapsalu
6.02 n:o 6827 Tallinn-Pärnu_
6:32 n:o 188/187 Tallinn-Tartu-Riga-Vilnius-Minsk
_7:18 n:o 6829 Tallinn-Viljandi
8:11 n:o 646 Tallinn-Tartu
10:31 n:o 6835 Tallinn-Pärnu
10:34 n:o 6127 Tallinn-Haapsalu
13:10 n:o 6837 Talinn-Lelle
13:48 n:o 6129 Tallinn-Haapsalu
14:08 n:o 642 Tallinn-Tartu
15:12 n:o 6839 Tallinn-Viljandi_
16.10 n:o 13 Tallinn-Leningrad
_16:24 n:o 6843 Tallinn-Rapla_
16:29 n:o 176/175 Tallinn-Tartu-Pskov-Dno-Bologoje-Moskva
_17:20 n:o 6845 Tallinn-Viljandi
18:25 n:o 6847 Tallinn-Pärnu_
19.15 n:o 34/33 Estonija Tallinn-Narva-Moskva
20.30 n:o 68/67 Tallinn-Narva-Moskva
_21.35 n:o 6849 Tallinn-Tyri_
22:15 n:o 652/651 Tallinn-Tartu-Riga
22.53 n:o 18 Tallinn-Leningrad
23.50 Tallinn-Leningrad
23:59 n:o 656 Tallinn-Tartu-Valga-Vöru-Pskov

Lisäksi suorat vaunut Brestiin, Simferopoliin, Adleriin, Harkovaan.

----------


## PNu

> Sähköistyetty rata on operaattoreille parempi mahdollisuus, koska silloin on tilaisuus käyttää edullisempaa sähkövetoa. Sähkövedon käyttöön voidaan myös ohjata ratamaksun hinnoittelulla, kuten Suomessa.


Jos sähköistys olisi operaattorin kannalta todella noin houkuttelevaa, ei  Suomessakaan jouduttaisi "kannustamaan" sähkövedon käyttöön asettamalla dieseljunille korotettu ratamaksu. Oikeastihan korotettua maksua pitäisi periä sähköjunilta eikä dieseleiltä, koska sähköistetyn radan rakentaminen ja ylläpito maksavat sähköistämätöntä rataa enemmän.




> Henkilöliikenteessäkään sähkövedon käyttö ei perustu kiihtyvyyteen, sillä nykyaikainen kalusto kiihtyy yhtä hyvin energiamuodosta riippumatta.


Perustuupas. Ei ole sattumaa, että lähes kaikki suurnopeusjunat ovat sähkökäyttöisiä tai toisaalta Yhdysvalloissa tavarajunat vedetään dieselillä.




> Kysmys on nimenomaan taloudellisuudesta, mitä Mikko Laaksonen jo avasi. Sähköistämättömällä radalla moottorivaunuliikenne on yksinkertaisesti luokkaa 20-30 % kalliimpaa eurooppalaisella energian hintasuhteella.


Ei kai tuollaisia yleistyksiä voi tehdä, koska kustannukset muuttuvat tapauskohtaisesti. Yleispätevänä sääntönä voidaan todeta ainoastaan, että polttoainekustannukset ovat olleet junaliikenteen keskeisin kustannustekijä vain höyryvetureiden aikaan. Diesel- ja sähkökaudella energiakulujen osuus on ollut varsin vähäinen. Esim. vuosina 1970-1990 olivat energiakustannukset pääsääntöisesti 5-7 % VR:n menoista. Poikkeuksena oli 80-luvun alkupuoli, jolloin energian kallistumisen johdosta osuus oli muutaman vuoden ajan 8-9 %.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos sähköistys olisi operaattorin kannalta todella noin houkuttelevaa, ei  Suomessakaan jouduttaisi "kannustamaan" sähkövedon käyttöön asettamalla dieseljunille korotettu ratamaksu. Oikeastihan korotettua maksua pitäisi periä sähköjunilta eikä dieseleiltä, koska sähköistetyn radan rakentaminen ja ylläpito maksavat sähköistämätöntä rataa enemmän.


Kyllä, jos rataverkon ylläpitäjä toimii tulosvastuullisena yrityksenä. Valtion infrastruktuurin hallintoelimenä esim. RHK toimii taas ympäristövastuullisena virastona.

Uskon sähkövedon tuntuvan yhä houkuttelevammalta tulevaisuudessa niin tavara- kuin henkilöjunissa, kun öljypiikki ohitetaan ja öljyn kustannukset nousevat roimasti. Tällöin myös nyt kannattamattomat sähköistykset muuttunevat kannattaviksi, ellei vetyteknologiaa aleta todella hyödyntää rautateillä.

----------


## PNu

> Kyllä, jos rataverkon ylläpitäjä toimii tulosvastuullisena yrityksenä. Valtion infrastruktuurin hallintoelimenä esim. RHK toimii taas ympäristövastuullisena virastona.


Silti ratainvestointejakin tulee tehdä harkitusti niin kauan, kuin niihin ei tipahda rahaa taivaalta.




> Uskon sähkövedon tuntuvan yhä houkuttelevammalta tulevaisuudessa niin tavara- kuin henkilöjunissa, kun öljypiikki ohitetaan ja öljyn kustannukset nousevat roimasti.


Voi olla mutta silloin sähkövetoon siirtyminen tapahtuu aivan luonnostaan dieselvetureiden käyttökulujen kohoamisen johdosta. Siihen ei siis tarvita mitään keinotekoisia korotettuja ratamaksuja. Tosin öljyn hinnan kohoaminen tulisi taatusti nostamaan myös sähkön hintaa. Edes ympäristösyyt eivät kelpaa perusteeksi dieseljunien korkeammalle ratamaksulle, koska sähköjunia käytettäessä operaattori saa hyödyn jo halvemman energian muodossa sekä siksi, ettei sähkövetoiselta junaliikenteeltä peritä sähköveroa.

----------


## late-

> Silti ratainvestointejakin tulee tehdä harkitusti niin kauan, kuin niihin ei tipahda rahaa taivaalta.


Yhteiskutataloudellisessa laskelmassa päästövaikutuksillakin on rahamääräiset arvot. Yhteiskunta siis katsoo päästövaikutusten alentamisella saavutettavan taloudellista hyötyä. Lienee yhteiskunnan vapaasti päätettävissä miten tämä ulkoisvaikutus pyritään sisäistämään raideliikenteelle. Suomen tapauksessa ratamaksut ovat yksi tapa.

Iso-Britanniassa ei muuten lasketa päästövaikutuksia rahana, vaikka ne arvioinneissa ovatkin mukana. Se voi olla yksi syy sikäläiseen alhaiseen sähköistämisasteeseen. Iso-Britanniassakin sähköistäminen on tosin palannut peliin koska ilmaston lämpeneminen on tällä hetkellä siellä poliittisesti hyvin tärkeä aihe ja rautateiden perusoikeutuksen katsotaan olevan vaarassa, jos niitä ei operoida ympäristön kannalta parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla.

----------


## PNu

> Yhteiskutataloudellisessa laskelmassa päästövaikutuksillakin on rahamääräiset arvot. Yhteiskunta siis katsoo päästövaikutusten alentamisella saavutettavan taloudellista hyötyä. Lienee yhteiskunnan vapaasti päätettävissä miten tämä ulkoisvaikutus pyritään sisäistämään raideliikenteelle. Suomen tapauksessa ratamaksut ovat yksi tapa.


Suomen tapauksessa tämä on huomioitu jo siten, ettei operaattorin tarvitse maksaa energiasta veroa sähkövetoa käytettäessä. Lisäksi operaattori saa etua aivan luonnostaan sähköveturin alhaisempana energiankulutuksena samaan tapaan, kuin taloudellisemmalla autolla ajavan tarvitsee ostaa polttoainetta vähemmän. Näistä syistä johtuen dieselvetureiden korkeammalle ratamaksulle ei oikeasti ole mitään järkeviä perusteluita.

----------


## late-

> Suomen tapauksessa tämä on huomioitu jo siten, ettei operaattorin tarvitse maksaa energiasta veroa sähkövetoa käytettäessä. Lisäksi operaattori saa etua aivan luonnostaan sähköveturin alhaisempana energiankulutuksena samaan tapaan, kuin taloudellisemmalla autolla ajavan tarvitsee ostaa polttoainetta vähemmän. Näistä syistä johtuen dieselvetureiden korkeammalle ratamaksulle ei oikeasti ole mitään järkeviä perusteluita.


Riippuu edelleen täysin siitä vastaavatko nämä edut yhteiskunnan saavuttamia hyötyjä vai ei. Tällöinkin vain ensimmäinen etu on oikeastaan yhteiskuntataloudellisesti relevantti koska alempi energiankulutus ei maksa yhteiskunnalle mitään.

Eli jos yhteiskuntataloudellinen laskelma osoittaa, että yhteiskunnalliset hyödyt sähkövedosta ovat suuremmat kuin menetetty energian vero, kannattaa tarjota joko lisäetu tai veloittaa yhteiskunnan kannalta kalliimmasta vaihtoehdosta enemmän. Eikä tätä itse asiassa aina lasketa rahanakaan. On olemassa tiettyjä yhteiskunnan yhteisiä tavoitteita, joita ei pystytä täysin arvottamaan rahamääräisesti, mutta niitä edistetään silti. 

Saan minäkin hyötyä alempana polttoaineen kulutuksena, jos käytän vähän kuluttavaa autoa. Se ei tarkoita, ettei yhteiskunnan voisi olla (myös taloudellisesti) järkevää verottaa paljon kuluttavia autoja enemmän kuin vähän kuluttavia. Pelkkä edun olemassaolo ei vielä kvantifioi sen yhteiskuntataloudellista suuruutta ja käytännön merkitsevyyttä mitenkään.

----------


## PNu

> Saan minäkin hyötyä alempana polttoaineen kulutuksena, jos käytän vähän kuluttavaa autoa. Se ei tarkoita, ettei yhteiskunnan voisi olla (myös taloudellisesti) järkevää verottaa paljon kuluttavia autoja enemmän kuin vähän kuluttavia.


Mutta tässä tapauksessahan on jo niin, että sitä paljon kuluttavaa verotetaan enemmän (tai siis vähemmän kuluttavaa ei veroteta lainkaan). Lisäksi yhteiskunta maksaa sähköistyksen rakentamisen ja ylläpidon eikä siihen kuluvia rahoja edes yritetä periä liikennöitsijältä takaisin. Käytännössä yhteiskunta maksaa siis puolet sen vähemmän kuluttavan auton hankintahinnasta ja ylläpidostakin. 

Sähkövetoinen liikenne on siis erittäin voimakkaasti yhteiskunnan tukemaa ilman mitään ratamaksujen alennuksiakin. Vai pitäisikö yhteiskunnan maksaa vielä sähköjunan henkilökunnan palkatkin operaattorin puolesta?

----------


## vompatti

> Henkilöliikenteessäkään sähkövedon käyttö ei perustu kiihtyvyyteen, sillä nykyaikainen kalusto kiihtyy yhtä hyvin energiamuodosta riippumatta.


Ei nyt taas aloiteta tätä keskustelua! Kiihtyvyyteen tarvitaan tehoa, ja kevyissä dieselmoottorijunissa ei ole yhtä paljon tehoa kuin sähkömoottorijunissa. Esimerkiksi sähköisessä Flirtissä maksimiteho on 2,6 MW eikä näin suuri dieselmoottori mahdu Flirtiin!

Mukavan keskustelun jälkeen on hyvä paljastaa, että Viro tuottaa sähköä reilusti enemmän kuin kuluttaa. Sähköistys olisi siis hyvin mahdollista ja varmaan kannattavaakin.




> Palavasta kivestä tuotettu öljy ei liene edullisin Virossa tarjolla oleva polttoaine ...


Kuitenkin Viro tuottaa itse noin neljänneksen tarvitsemastaan öljystä. Sääliksi käy niitä, jotka joutuvat tuota kallista polttoainetta ostamaan.

RDC:n sivuilla ei kaupasta puhuta mitään, mutta siellä on linkki artikkeliin (Can governments be trusted?), joka tuo tietoa myös tämän viestiketjun lukijoille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Henkilöliikenteessäkään sähkövedon käyttö ei perustu kiihtyvyyteen, sillä nykyaikainen kalusto kiihtyy yhtä hyvin energiamuodosta riippumatta.
> 
> 
> Ei nyt taas aloiteta tätä keskustelua! Kiihtyvyyteen tarvitaan tehoa, ja kevyissä dieselmoottorijunissa ei ole yhtä paljon tehoa kuin sähkömoottorijunissa. Esimerkiksi sähköisessä Flirtissä maksimiteho on 2,6 MW eikä näin suuri dieselmoottori mahdu Flirtiin!


Ei aloiteta saivartelua, ei. Tavitaan tehoa ja tarvitaan vetovoimaa pyörän kehällä. Käytännön kokemus sekunteja mittaamalla vaan osoittaa, ettei vetovoiman valinta kiihtyvyydestä ole kiinni. Asia oli, että operaattori laskee kustannuksia ja ne merkitsevät enemmän kuin muutaman sekunnin erot aikatauluissa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Henkilöliikenteessäkään sähkövedon käyttö ei perustu kiihtyvyyteen, sillä nykyaikainen kalusto kiihtyy yhtä hyvin energiamuodosta riippumatta.
> 
> 
> Perustuupas. Ei ole sattumaa, että lähes kaikki suurnopeusjunat ovat sähkökäyttöisiä tai toisaalta Yhdysvalloissa tavarajunat vedetään dieselillä.


Tavaraliikenne ei ole henkilöliikennettä, eikä kustannusrakenne USA:ssa ole samanlainen kuin Euroopassa tai maailmalla yleisesti. Öljyn halpuus USA:ssa johtaa taloudellisuuden arvioinnissa eri tuloksiin kuin kalliimman öljyn alueilla.




> Ei kai tuollaisia yleistyksiä voi tehdä, koska kustannukset muuttuvat tapauskohtaisesti. Yleispätevänä sääntönä voidaan todeta ainoastaan, että polttoainekustannukset ovat olleet junaliikenteen keskeisin kustannustekijä vain höyryvetureiden aikaan. Diesel- ja sähkökaudella energiakulujen osuus on ollut varsin vähäinen. Esim. vuosina 1970-1990 olivat energiakustannukset pääsääntöisesti 5-7 % VR:n menoista. Poikkeuksena oli 80-luvun alkupuoli, jolloin energian kallistumisen johdosta osuus oli muutaman vuoden ajan 8-9 %.


Aivan oikein, kustannukset muuttuvat tapauskohtaisesti. Keskiarvot johtavat usein harhaan, niin tässäkin. Henkilö- ja tavaraliikenteen kustannusrakenteet poikkeavat toisistaan, eikä niiden keskiarvo kuvaa kumpaakaan.

Junaliikenteen kustannukset muodostuvat matkasta ja ajasta riippuvista kustannuksista sekä kalustoinvestoinnin kuoletuksesta ja muista päivittäiskustannuksista. Niiden suhde ja siten energiakustannusten osuus vaihtelee liikenteen luonteen ja aikataulun mukaan. Operaattorille on kuitenkin aina edullisempaa ajaa sähköllä, kunhan vain rata sen sallii. Se on siis operaattorin näkökulma. Radanpitäjällä on muunkinlaisia perusteita, kuten tässä keskustselussa on käynyt selväksi.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Operaattorille on kuitenkin aina edullisempaa ajaa sähköllä, kunhan vain rata sen sallii. Se on siis operaattorin näkökulma.


Ei se ole operaattorinkaan kannalta noin yksiselitteistä. Sähköradallakin voi olla järkevää ajaa dieselillä, jos siten vältetään ylimääräinen veturinvaihto sähköistämättömälle radalle siirryttäessä tai dieseliä tarvitaan joka tapauksessa vaihtotöitä varten.

----------


## MCW

Löysin Googlella hakiessani pari artikkelia Viron matkustajaliikenteen kehitysnäkymistä. Koska linkitetyt sivut tuppaavat välillä katoamaan, liitän tekstit tähän.




> Virumaa Teataja 11.3.2006
> *Elektriraudtee diiselrongide hankele määrati uus tähtaeg*
> 
> Vaidlustuse tõttu peatatud Elektriraudtee ASi diiselmootorrongide hankele on määratud uueks pakkumiste avamise tähtajaks 7. aprill.
> 
> Praeguseks on üks pakkumine laekunud ja ootame igal juhul aktiivsemat pakkumiste esitamist. Ilmselt jääb see ajavahemikku vahetult enne pakkumiste avamise tähtaega, ütles Elektriraudtee ASi müügi- ja arendusdirektor Kuldar Väärsi.
> 
> Saksa ettevõte SFW Schienenfahrzeugwerk Delitzsch GmbH vaidlustas 17. veebruaril riigihangete ametis pakkumise kutse tehnilised tingimused. Väärsi ütles, et mainitud vaidlusalused tehnilised punktid on nüüd muudetud, mistõttu on pakkumiste avamise tähtaeg edasi liikunud.
> 
> ...





> Eesti Päevaleht 3.4.2006
> *Elektriraudtee loodab eurorahaga käivitada Rakvere liini*
> 
> Elektriraudtee tahab urorahaga välja vahetada elektrirongide veeremipargi ja investeerida 664 miljonit krooni olemasoleva kontaktvõrgu renoveerimiseks ja kontaktvõrgu Rakvereni pikendamiseks.
> 
> Summad sisaldavad 75 protsendi ulatuses abirahasid ning 25 protsenti omafinantseeringut. Mõlema projekti realiseerimine algaks 2008. aastal ning päris kindlasti peaksid need saama realiseeritud 2013. aastaks.
> 
> Kuivõrd Ühtekuuluvusfondi projektide mahud pole veel kinnitatud, siis võib toetussummades tulla muudatusi, märkis ajaleht.


Kehitys näyttää mukavalta. Toukokuussa on tulossa 7 uutta (2-osaista?) moottorivaunua ja Aegviidu-Rakvere sähköistys on myötätuulessa.

----------


## LateZ

07.11.2006 Lokakuu oli pikajunille ennätyksellinen

Edelaraudeen matkustajamäärä kymmenen kuun ajalta oli 1,6 miljoonaa ja 2005-vuoteen verrattuna vuoden 10 ensimmäisen kuukauden aikana palveli yhtiö 6 % suurempaa matkustajajoukkoa

Taas voidaan huomata pikajunien käytön lisääntymistä. Lokakuussa Tallinnan-Tarton pikajunia käytti 16 711 matkustajaa (noin 130 matkustajaa junaa kohti, suom. huom.) Syksyiset säät tuovat matkustajia pitemmille matkoille kun taas kesään ja puutarhanhoitoaikaan liittyvät matkat kaupunkien lähiseuduille vähenevät. Syyskuuhun verraten on matkustajamäärä kaikissa Tallinnan-Tarton junissa noussut ja pikajunien matkustajamäärä päättyneessä lokakuussa on ollut suurin junien kulkuun asettamisesta lukien.

Vuoden alusta lukien on eniten matkustajia kulkenut Tallinna-Türi-Viljandi -reitillä kulkevissa junissa - niitä on käyttänyt yhteensä 607 065 matkustajaa s.o. 38 % kokonaismatkustajamääristä. Seuraavana tulee Tallinnan-Tarton -suunta, jonka käyttäjiä on ollut 302 631 eli 19 % kaikista Edelaraudteen palveluita käyttäneistä. Suosittuja ovat olleet myös Tallinna-Rapla -junat, joita on käytetty 178 288 kertaa, Tallinnan-Narvan suunta, 147 517 ja Tallinna-Pärnu 137 389 kulkijaa.

Kokonaismatkustajamäärä vuoden 2006 ensimmäisten 10 kuukauden aikana on ollut 1 591 389.

Edelaraudteen tiedote.

_Ihan hyvältä näyttää taas. Itsekin syksyllä totesin pikajunan suosituksi, kun ensimmäisestä luokasta ei löytynyt kahta vierekkäistä vapaata paikkaa ja toisessakin luokassa paikat löytyivät vasta etsinnän jälkeen.

Noihin matkustajalukuihin eivät siis kuulu Moskovan juna eivätkä sähköjunat. Esimerkiksi Pärnun junien matkustajista suurin osa on varmaan mennyt Kohilaan, Raplaan ym, joten eiköhän Pärnun päässä junissa edelleenkin ole mukavasti tilaa._

----------


## MCW

Edelaraudtee lisäsi Tarton ja Valgan välistä liikennettä kahden päivittäisen junaparin verran 1.3. alkaen. Lisäksi tuli yksi jokapäiväinen junapari Tartto-Elva-Tartto.

Tiedote

----------


## MCW

Elektriraudtee lisää liikennettä 28.5.2007 alkaen. Ajoon tulee yksitoista nopeaa junaa Tallinnan ja Keilan välille. Nopeiden vuorojen pysähdyspaikat Balti Jaamilta lähdön jälkeen ovat Lilleküla, Tondi, Saue ja Keila. Matka-aika Saueen tulee olemaan 20 minuuttia ja Keilaan 30 minuuttia. Hitailla junilla vastaavat matkat vievät 30 ja 40 minuuttia.

Lisäksi perustetaan pysähdysjuna 2230 Tallinn-Keila. Tällä hetkellä viimeinen juna Keilaan lähtee Tallinnasta jo klo 2120.

1 vyöhykkeen matka nopealla junalla maksaa 2 kroonia hidasta junaa enemmän, 2 vyöhykkeen matkalla hintaero on 3 kroonia. Opiskelija- ja eläkeläisliput ja -hinnat eivät ole voimassa nopeissa junissa.

Postimees 23.4.2007
www.elektriraudtee.ee

----------


## MCW

Edelaraudtee perustaa Tallinnan ja Tarton välille perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajettavan junaparin 3.8.2007 alkaen. Lähtöajat Tallinnasta 1355 ja Tartosta 1420. Junat pysähtyvät: Ülemiste, Tapa, Tamsalu ja Jõgeva.

www.edel.ee

----------


## TEP70

Tallinnan ja Pietarin välinen junapari on muuttunut takaisin yöjunaksi 27.10.2007 alkaen.

http://www.gorail.ee/?id=1477

Juna on saanut Pietarissa sen verran huonon lähtöajan, että Narvassa seistään 2 h 20 min Tallinnaan saapumisen myöhentämiseksi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ei ole edes kauhean kallista tuo. Parhaimmassa luokassa aikuisten hinta 808 kroonia, joka businessluokan hinnaksi ihan kohtuullinen. Pitäisi mennä joskus kokeilemaan..

----------


## LateZ

Osoitteesta www.edel.ee löytyi tietoa Valgan ja Elvan välisen junaliikenteen keskeyttämisestä ratatöiden takia. Tartosta Valgaan kulkee silloin tällöin turistejakin, joten voi olla hyvä huomioida tuo. Liikenne jatkuu taas 1.11.2008.

Latvian rautatiet ovat esittäneet kiinnostuksensa ajaa jälleen rajojen avaudutta Viron puolelle reitillä Riika-Valga. Toivottavasti tuo liikenne todella alkaa ja 1.11. virolainen liikenne palaa latvialaisten junien kanssa mukavasti yhteen sovitetuin aikatauluin.

----------


## LateZ

25.4.2008 kello 17:18 Riikaan saapuu ensi kerran vuoden 2000 jälkeen dieseljuna Viron Valgasta, kerrotaan seuraavassa http://www.db.lv/Default2.aspx?Artic...d10591&ref=rss

Kaikki kolme tähän saakka Lugaiin rajan lähelle kulkenutta junaparia ajavat jatkossa Valgaan. Paperityötä ja sopimuksia uudistus on vaatinut paljon. Toivottavasti virolaiset saavat sovitettua juniensa kulun latvialaisten kanssa yhteen liikenteen Valgasta Tarttoon taas alkaessa. Aamun ensimmäiselle Valga-Riika ja illan viimeiselle Riika-Valga -junalle ei tarvita yhteyttä, mutta kaksi kertaa päivässä sujuva vaihto Valgassa olisi mukava uudistus. Tallinna-Riika -matkalla junayhteys kiertää turhan paljon, mutta jo Tartosta Riikaan tai Tallinnasta latvialaisittain huomattaviin Valmieraan, Cēsisiin ja Siguldaan juna tuonee mukanaan mukavan ja kohtuullisen nopean ja edullisen yhteyden

----------


## TEP70

Oho, loistavaa! Täytyypä kokeilla kyseistä yhteyttä. Lehtijutun kuva nyt ei taas liity aiheeseen sen tarkemmin kuin että joku juna siihen nyt on osunut.

Tuo vuosi 2000 on höpöä. Vuonna 2002 kulki Tallinna-Minsk-juna kaksi kertaa viikossa. No, tarkalleen ottaen se ei tietysti lähtenyt Valgasta vaan Tallinnasta, mutta sillä oli kuitenkin mahdollista matkustaa Valgasta Riikaan.

----------


## markus1979

Talousministeri, suomalaisittain valtionvarainministeri Juhan Parts ehdotti raideliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmassaan hallitukselle muun muassa uusien junien hankkimista niin (Tallinnan) lähi- kuin kaukoliikenteeseenkin. Junien hallinnoinnista vastaisi valtion omistama Elektriraudteed (joka pyörittää Tallinnan sähköjunaliikennettä nykyisin), mutta operaattori kilpailutettaisiin kansainvälisesti. Lisäksi rahaa olisi tulossa Pärnun ja Viljandin suuntaan (jossa rataverkko on yksityisomistuksessa (sama taho operoi kaukoliikennettä).

Kalev

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tallinnan ja Pietarin välinen junapari on muuttunut takaisin yöjunaksi 27.10.2007 alkaen.


Go Rail tiedottaa, että Tallinnan ja Pietarin välinen junayhteys lakkaa 1. syyskuuta: http://www.gogroup.ee/index.php?id=269328

Matkustajia kerrotaan olleen tämän vuoden alkupuoliskolla 22178, mikä ilmeisesti ei sitten riittänyt.

----------


## LateZ

Itse asiassa huvittavaltakin kuulostava lakkautuksen syy on nousseissä ratamaksuissa. Kun tavaraliikenne on vähentynyt, haluaa valtio edelleen saman summan ratamaksuja. Siispä Pietarin juna joutuu maksamaan enemmän ratamaksua ja lopetetaan. Kun se lopetetaan, valtio saa taas vähemmän ratamaksua. Jäljelläolevat tavarajunat joutuvat maksamaan enemmän ratamaksua. Jos sitten korkeiden ratamaksujen tähden tavaraliikennettä ohjataan Latvian ja Liettuan satamiin, tavarajajunien ratamaksut nousevat entisestään.

Busseja kulkee tuolla välillä paljon ja liput ovat edullisia. Kovin kalliilla hinnoilla junaan ei tulisi matkustajia.

----------


## MCW

Elektriraudtee on avannut kuluvan syksyn aikana kolme uutta asemaa. Kitseküla Tallinnan keskustan eteläpuolella Pärnu maanteen sillan kohdalla, sekä Laagrin ja Sauen väliin sijoittuvat Urda ja Padula. Valitettavaa että Aegviidun suunnan junille ei rakenneta laitureita Lillekülaan jossa Riisiperen ja Paldiskin suunnan sähköjunat pysähtyvät.

----------


## lamarjam

Tietääkö joku milloin matkustajajunat alkavat jälleen kulkea Tarton ja Valgan välillä, vai kulkevatko ne tälläkin hetkellä? Ainakaan Edelaraudteen sivuilla ei kyseiseltä väliltä löydy yhtään yhteyksiä.

----------


## LateZ

Tarton-Valgan rataosan remontti kilpailutettiin, kuten EU:ssa nykyään on tapana. Homman voittanut VR Rata Oy ei saanut hommaa toimimaan. Junaliikenne pysäyttiin, mutta remontti jäi pahasti jälkeen aikataulusta. Nyt ilmeisesti rata olisi ajettavassa kunnossa, mutta liikennettä ei  aloiteta, sillä se pitää sulkea keväällä uudestaan. Liikenteen aloittamiselle ei luvata mitään aikataulua, mutta tokkopa ne junat vielä ensi kesänä kulkevat.

Nythän pitkän tauon jälkeen latvialaiset Riiasta tulevat junat jatkavat Viron puolelle Valgaan saakka. Jos aikataulut sovitetaan hyvin yhteen, tulee mukava uusi yhteys. Eihän se Tallinna-Riika -välillä kovin nopea ole, mutta Tartosta Riikaan ja toisaalta Tallinnasta radanvarren turistien suosiossa oleviin pienempiin kaupunkeihin uusi yhteys on mitä mainioin.

Tarjouskilpailussa käy herkästi näin, että valituksi tulee toimija, jonka resurssit eivät riitäkään työn toteuttamiseen ajallaan.

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Tietääkö joku, että mikä tuon Rail-Baltican päätetty linja on?
Liittyykö se jotenkin tähän karttaan:
http://sites.google.com/site/metroju...ron-rautatiet/

Ja missä vaiheessa tuo Tallinna-Tarto-Valga remontti on?

Ja tuleeko .ko rata käyttöön 2011 lopussa?

Ja millä tasolla VR:n rataporukat ovat remontoineet rataa? Pystyykö kalustoa uusimaan siten, että vaikka Pendolinon pistäisi radalle niin ei tarvitse rataa modifioida?

Löysin tämmöisen artikkelin:
_Hänen mukaansa on korjausten tarkoituksena saavuttaa Tartto ja Tallinna-Tartto-Valga-osuuksilla vuoteen 2011 matkustajajunien suurimpia sallittuja sõidukiiruseks 120 km / t._ 

Osoite: http://translate.google.fi/translate...ial%26hs%3DBRf

mutta toisaalta kalusto taitaa olla uudistettu vasta vuonna 2014? 

_Uudet sähkömoottorilla saapuvat Viroon vuosina 2012-2013 ja dieselyksiköiden 2013-2014._

http://74.125.79.132/translate_c?hl=...A_rHYwAAlRwq4g
..ja tuohon kun laskee, että projektit aina tuppaa venymään niin 2014 loppuvuodesta?

Tässä artikkelissa puhutaan myös kaluston uusimisesta:
http://www.tallinnapostimees.ee/?id=100923

Ja voisiko moderaattori lisätä RAIL BALTICA topiikin http://jlf.fi/f19/3009-rail-baltica/  tuonne  
"Vastaavia viestiketjuja" otsikon alle?

----------


## TimppaTT

Löysin Virolaisen junafoorumin (kannattaa katsoa "hyödyllisiä linkkejä" osio:
http://foorum.msts.pri.ee/index.php?...a507ca58a5986c
Käännös:
http://translate.google.fi/translate...t%26start%3D30

http://foorum.msts.pri.ee/index.php?...a507ca58a5986c

Myös virossa näyttää olevan keskustelua Rail Balticasta:
http://translate.google.fi/translate...t%26start%3D30

http://foorum.msts.pri.ee/viewtopic....e8d8f63b7d8a5e

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%2F340955.html

----------


## TEP70

> Ja millä tasolla VR:n rataporukat ovat remontoineet rataa? Pystyykö kalustoa uusimaan siten, että vaikka Pendolinon pistäisi radalle niin ei tarvitse rataa modifioida?


Voihan sen Pendolinon sinne laittaa, mutta ei se mihinkään liiku, kun sähköjä ei ole.  :Smile:

----------


## TimppaTT

> Voihan sen Pendolinon sinne laittaa, mutta ei se mihinkään liiku, kun sähköjä ei ole.


Siis sitten kun remontti on valmiina, niin mikä on "maksimi kalusto" rata mitä kestää?

----------


## LateZ

120 km tunnissa ajavan dieseljunan varmaankin. Muulla Tallinnan-Riian välisellä radalla tuo on maksimi. Liikenteen aloittamisesta suorin Tallinna-Riika junin ovat molempien maiden rautatiet olleet kiinnostuneita. Läpimenevä liikenne Tallinnasta Latviaan, Liettuaan ja Valko-Venäjälle tai Kaliningradiin sekä Puolan rajalle on tähänkin asti ollut mahdollista. Junat vaan on lopetettu.

----------


## TimppaTT

> 120 km tunnissa ajavan dieseljunan varmaankin. Muulla Tallinnan-Riian välisellä radalla tuo on maksimi. Liikenteen aloittamisesta suorin Tallinna-Riika junin ovat molempien maiden rautatiet olleet kiinnostuneita. Läpimenevä liikenne Tallinnasta Latviaan, Liettuaan ja Valko-Venäjälle tai Kaliningradiin sekä Puolan rajalle on tähänkin asti ollut mahdollista. Junat vaan on lopetettu.


Ilmeisesti jatko-tavoite, kun 120 km on tavoitettu on parantaa joiltakin osin Rail Baltica nopeus 160 Km?

Löysin esim. tämmöisen keskustelun joka sivuua nopeutta: http://translate.google.fi/translate...t%26start%3D30

----------


## vompatti

> Siis sitten kun remontti on valmiina, niin mikä on "maksimi kalusto" rata mitä kestää?


Varmaankin akselipainorajoitus on jossakin 300 kN:n tienoilla vetureille ja vaunuille 250 kN. Kai rata enemmänkin kestäisi, mutta ei taida olla riittävän raskaita vaunuja.

----------


## ultrix

Tietääkö joku, onko ollut miotään puhetta mistään yhteisbalttilaisesta rautatieyhtiöstä, joka liikennöisi kaikkien Baltian maiden pääkaupunkien kautta?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tietääkö joku, onko ollut miotään puhetta mistään yhteisbalttilaisesta rautatieyhtiöstä, joka liikennöisi kaikkien Baltian maiden pääkaupunkien kautta?


Tarvitseeko sen olla mikään yleisbalttilainen yhtiö? Tärkeintä olisi että pääsy rataverkolle on vapaa. Sen jälkeen vaikka joku suomalainen yksityistaho voisi vapaasti päättää hankkia kaluston ja aloittaa liikennöinnin puhtaasti kaupalliselta pohjalta. Näin ainakin jos kyseisillä valtioilla tai EU:lla ei ole muuta intressiä aloittaa tätä julkisena palveluna.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Tarton-Valgan rataosan remontti kilpailutettiin, kuten EU:ssa nykyään on tapana. Homman voittanut VR Rata Oy ei saanut hommaa toimimaan. Junaliikenne pysäyttiin, mutta remontti jäi pahasti jälkeen aikataulusta. Nyt ilmeisesti rata olisi ajettavassa kunnossa, mutta liikennettä ei  aloiteta, sillä se pitää sulkea keväällä uudestaan. Liikenteen aloittamiselle ei luvata mitään aikataulua, mutta tokkopa ne junat vielä ensi kesänä kulkevat.
> 
> Nythän pitkän tauon jälkeen latvialaiset Riiasta tulevat junat jatkavat Viron puolelle Valgaan saakka. Jos aikataulut sovitetaan hyvin yhteen, tulee mukava uusi yhteys. Eihän se Tallinna-Riika -välillä kovin nopea ole, mutta Tartosta Riikaan ja toisaalta Tallinnasta radanvarren turistien suosiossa oleviin pienempiin kaupunkeihin uusi yhteys on mitä mainioin.
> 
> Tarjouskilpailussa käy herkästi näin, että valituksi tulee toimija, jonka resurssit eivät riitäkään työn toteuttamiseen ajallaan.


Moi,

Missä vaiheessa tuo VR:n tekemä Tarton-Valgan rataosan remontti on? Koska tulee mahdollisesti valmiiksi vai onko jo Valmis?

..Mitäs Viron pojat sen jälkeen alkaa kehittämään? Ilmeisesti Rail Baltikaa otetaan hissun kissun palastellen eteenpäin?

----------


## LateZ

Tartosta Valgaan pitäisi päästä junalla taas vuodenvaihteen jälkeen. Valtion ja rautatieoperaattorin välillä on tehty sopimus kahden junaparin ajamisesta. Aikataulut selviävät myöhemmin, vielä ei ole tietoa, sopivatko ne yhteen  latvialaisten junien kanssa. Viroa koetelleen talouskriisin takia taloudellisia mahdollisuuksia enempään liikenteeseen ei ollut. Sinänsä 120 km/t nopeuden matkustajajunille salliva rata on hieman vajaakäytöllä jos junapareja on vain kaksi. Pärnun kautta kulkeva reitti ei ole ajankohtainen.

Rail Balticin ensimmäissä vaiheessa parannetaan olemassaolevaa rataverkkoa 120 km/t matkustajajunille sopivaksi. Sinänsä tämä korjatustyö on ollut osa hanketta. Nykyinen Baltian taloustilanne ei mahdollistane suoria matkustajajunia Virosta Latviaan ihan heti. Molemmissa maissa kiinnostusta liikennettä kohtaan on kuitenkin.

Virossa Rail Balticia voi kehittää lisää ainoastaan parantamalla Tartto-Tapa-Tallinna rataa. Pärnun kautta kulkeva linjaus ei ole ajankohtainen. Latviassa on ilmoitettu, ettei uusien ratojen rakentaminen ole hetkeen ajankohtaista. Normaaliraiteinen rata tulee ensin pitemmälle Liettuaan. Siitä sitten joskus ehkä Riikaan ja aikanaan ehkä jopa Viroon saakka.

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi Late,

Onko tietoa, että onko Viro-Latvia-Liettua rata nyt sitten yhtä ratapätkää eli onko korjattu? 

Muistaakseni Valka/Valgassa on ollut ainakin ennen junanvaihto ja kiskot on olleet kirjaimellisesti poikki.

----------


## TEP70

> Onko tietoa, että onko Viro-Latvia-Liettua rata nyt sitten yhtä ratapätkää eli onko korjattu? 
> 
> Muistaakseni Valka/Valgassa on ollut ainakin ennen junanvaihto ja kirkot on olleet kirjaimellisesti poikki.


Ei se fyysisesti ole poikki ollut muuten kuin tämän remontin aikana. Vaikka Valgassa onkin ollut junanvaihto, ei mikään olisi estänyt ajamasta yhdellä junalla vaikka Tallinnasta Riikaan.

Kesällä 2002 kulki viimeksi suora Tallinna-Riika-Vilna-Minsk-juna kaksi kertaa viikossa, sen jälkeen ei ole vaihdottomia yhteyksiä ollut.

----------


## Move on

> Sinänsä 120 km/t nopeuden matkustajajunille salliva rata on hieman vajaakäytöllä jos junapareja on vain kaksi.


Asiaankuulumaton huomautus: Onpa kuitenkin kaksi paria enemmän, kuin Huutokoski - Savonlinna -osuudella...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarvitseeko sen olla mikään yleisbalttilainen yhtiö? Tärkeintä olisi että pääsy rataverkolle on vapaa. Sen jälkeen vaikka joku suomalainen yksityistaho voisi vapaasti päättää hankkia kaluston ja aloittaa liikennöinnin puhtaasti kaupalliselta pohjalta. Näin ainakin jos kyseisillä valtioilla tai EU:lla ei ole muuta intressiä aloittaa tätä julkisena palveluna.


Niin tai esim Suomen VR voisi aloittaa ajaa kansainvälistä junaa vanhoilla makuuvaunuilla esim kesäaikaan Tallinnan satamasta Varsovaan. (but i think only in my dreams)

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämä juttu olikin unohtunut! Nykyisessa EU:ssahan kansainvälinen rajat ylittävä henkilörautatieliikenne vapautetaan, onko se nyt ensi vuonna? Tällöin tietysti esimerkiksi Mikkojen Junat Oy tai Tallink Raudteet AS voi käynnistää makuuvaunujunaliikenteen Tallinnan satamasta niin pitkälle kuin 1524 mm kiskoja EU:ssa riittää. Pitäisikö laittaa ostotarjous vetämään niistä makuuvaunuista, joita VR Oy on aikonut lähivuosina hylätä. Samoin voisi ostaa satsin Dv12 -vetureitakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä juttu olikin unohtunut! Nykyisessa EU:ssahan kansainvälinen rajat ylittävä henkilörautatieliikenne vapautetaan, onko se nyt ensi vuonna? Tällöin tietysti esimerkiksi Mikkojen Junat Oy tai Tallink Raudteet AS voi käynnistää makuuvaunujunaliikenteen Tallinnan satamasta niin pitkälle kuin 1524 mm kiskoja EU:ssa riittää. Pitäisikö laittaa ostotarjous vetämään niistä makuuvaunuista, joita VR Oy on aikonut lähivuosina hylätä. Samoin voisi ostaa satsin Dv12 -vetureitakin.


Mun ymmärtääkseni kv henkilöliikene olisi jo nyt vapautettu, tai jos ei niin ihan ensi tai seuraavana vuonna.

Vaunuja tuskin VR suostuu myymään joten ne joutuisi etsiä kauempaa. Venäläismalliset perinteiset vaunut tuskin houkuttelisivat suomalaisia matkustajia, mutta puolalaiset, tsekkiläiset tai saksalaiset vanhat voisivat toimia jos niissä on vain vaihtokelpoiset telit. 

Veturipuoli on sitten kinkkisempi juttu. Ne olisi paras ehkä ostaa idästä, tai vuokrata henkilökuntineen kaikkineen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Vaunuja tuskin VR suostuu myymään


Jos ei suostu, pakotetaan kilpailuviranomaisen kautta myymään.

----------


## TimppaTT

Tyhmä kysymys, mutta mistä oikein kivistää, että Tallinnasta Varsovaan ei mene yhtä soittoa juna? 

Ihan näin luulona voisi kuvitella, että olisi aika hitti reitti jos hinta ja nopeus olisi kohdallaan.

Onko taustalla jonkinlainen lentoyhtiöiden tai autoliikenne/rahti lobbaus? 

Kyllä tällähetkellä nuo junaliikennettä operoivat firmat ja liikenne on niin pirstoutunutta, että ei voi todeksi uskoa. Miten tuollaisten pikkukaupunkien välillä harrastellaan liikennettä ja ei edes yritetä liikennöidä isojen kaupunkien välillä-> Volyymeitä ei edes yritetä kalastella.

Tämä Rail Baltica on oikein säälittävyyden esimerkki. Kukaan ei halua tehdä mitään ja suurin osa asioista jää puheiden ja suurten visioiden tasolle.

Täyttä nonsenssiä, että esim. bussi hakkaa, mukavuudessa ja nopeudessa junan palttiassa 100-0. Jos ei balteilla ole järkeä kehittää omaa etupihaansa niin ehkä suomen olisi hyvä ottaa asiaan kovemmalla kädellä kantaa kun on suomen lähialuetta?

Eikös se oikeasti ole niin, että kukaan ei ole tehnyt asian ja projektin eteenpäin viemiseksi tikkua ristiin??

Samaan aikaan Baltiassa ja sen lähiseudulla on vaikka miten paljon lentoliikennettä. Eikö pitäisi ottaa tavoitteeksi että ainakin Tallinna - Riika, Tallinna-Vilna, Tallinna Minsk ja Tallinna- Varsova lennot korvattaisiin ainakin osittain junilla. Liikennöinti ja  kalusto sen mukaan, että pystyy korvaamaan lentoliikenteen.

Tuo junaliikenne pitäisi mitoittaa siten nopeuden suhteen, että on kilpailukykyinen nopeuden ja hinnan suhteen lentoon. Ei kukaan joka ei ole junaharrastaja matkusta junassa siksi, että se säästäisi luontoa tai olisi romanttisempaa. 

Koko rail baltica on yksi kompromissien vyyhti. Taitaa olla junan loppunopeus joku 60 Km/h nopeimmillaan. Ja joka kylässä on junan vaihto. ..Myöhemmin sitten raportoidaan, että ihmisiä ei vaan kiinnosta näköjään junalla kulkeminen.. EI kannata investoidakkaan enempiä!

AIKA tekopyhää puha mistään ilmasto talkoista kun muuta ei tehdä kun puhuta.

Toivottavasti VR ostaa kaikki pois ja pistää homman kuntoon.. ..There can be only one.. ja se on VR

Kyllä tässä asioiden hoidossa tarvittaisiin oikeasti joku aktiivinen, karismaattinen ja pätevä johtaja joka sanoo miten asiat tehdään ja sillä hyvä. Jos ei muu auta niin sitten nyrkkiä pöytään. Mitä tuollainen keskustelu joka on jatkunut jo vuosia jalostaa asiaa? 

Minne on se vuosikymmenten takainen intohimo asioiden hoidossa politiikassa hävinnyt?

----------


## kivisuo

> Tämä juttu olikin unohtunut! Nykyisessa EU:ssahan kansainvälinen rajat ylittävä henkilörautatieliikenne vapautetaan, onko se nyt ensi vuonna? Tällöin tietysti esimerkiksi Mikkojen Junat Oy tai Tallink Raudteet AS voi käynnistää makuuvaunujunaliikenteen Tallinnan satamasta niin pitkälle kuin 1524 mm kiskoja EU:ssa riittää. Pitäisikö laittaa ostotarjous vetämään niistä makuuvaunuista, joita VR Oy on aikonut lähivuosina hylätä. Samoin voisi ostaa satsin Dv12 -vetureitakin.


Takavuosina kun Via Baltica oli enemmän viidakkoseikkailu kuin normaali Eurooppa-tie, autopikajuna Tallinnasta Latvian ja Puolan rajalle olisi ollut kova sana. Saattaisipa olla vieläkin, jos jollakulla sattuisi olemaan joutilaita makuuvaunuja ja autonkuljetusvaunuja 1520 mm raideleveydelle.

----------


## LateZ

> Tyhmä kysymys, mutta mistä oikein kivistää, että Tallinnasta Varsovaan ei mene yhtä soittoa juna?



Matka on nykyrataverkkoa käyttäen liian pitkä. Myös raideleveys vaihtuu matkalla. Aikanaan virolainen juna ajoi Liettuan ja Puolan rajalle yötä myöten ja matkustajat vaihtoivat puolalaiseen pikajunaan. Olennainen ongelma tuossa lienee se, ettei yksinomaan Tallinnasta ole  niin suurta matkustustarvetta nimenomaan Varsovaan, että reitti kannattaisi. Puolaan menevän yöjunan pitäisi kerätä koko Baltian, ainakin Riian, matkustajat eikä ohittaa suurimpia kaupunkeja keskellä yötä. 

Lentolippuja Baltiasta Keski-Eurooppaan saa edullisesti, tieverkosto on parantunut. Junan palvelun pitäisi osua juuri kohdalleen, jotta se houkuttaisi riittävästi matkustajia. 

Mietitäänpä yhteyksiä Viron pääkaupungista. Riikaan matka yöjunalle on liian lyhyt. Päiväjuna puolestaan kiertää niin paljon, ettei se pienellä nopeuksien nostolla ole kunnolla kilpailukykyinen suoran tien kanssa. Virosta Liettuaan, Vilnaan ja Kaunasiin matka yöjunalla olisi sinänsä järkevä. Baltian suurin kaupunki vain ohitettaisiin keskellä yötä. Liikennetarve Virosta Liettuaan ei taida olla oikein valtava - matkalle moni valitsee lentokoneen ja suorat bussivuorotkin ovat jo käyneet vähiin. Tallinnasta ja Riiasta voisi olla kysyntää Minskiin suuren venäläis- ja valkovenäläisvähemmistön tähden. Junan pitäisi ajaa Riika-Minsk yötä myöten, jolloin taas Liettuassa oltaisiin kovin hankaaan ja vähän houkuttelevaan aikaan.

Varsovan ja Keski-Euroopan junayhteydet lähtevät todennäköisimmin purkautumaan Liettuasta. Kun aikanaan normaaliraiteinen rata tulee Kaunasiin saakka, voi puolalainen yöjuna ajaa Kaunas-Varsova juuri sopivasti yön yli ilman telinvaihtoa. Aamulla Varsovasta on sitten junayhteyksiä edelleen vaikka minne. Tälle junalle kannattaa järjestää yhteys Vilnasta, jos juna saavuttaa suosiota, on yhteysjuna Riiastakin tarpeen. Tallinnasta tuollaisen junan pitäisi lähteä jo puolenpäivän jälkeen. Suomalaisen pitäisi lähteä aamuvarhaisella Helsingistä ollakseen vuorokautta myöhemmin Varsovassa. Pitkällä Keski-Euroopassa olisi siis puolentoista vuorokauden matkan jälkeen.

Tulipa tässä mieleen, että Suomesta junalla pääsisi yhtä kätevästi maailmalle Tukholman kautta. Yön yli laivalla Ruotsiin, vuorokausi junassa ja jo onkin pitkällä. Ehkäpä kilpailuviranomaisten avustuksella voisikin VR:ää painostaa myymään sinisiä vaunuja ja Dv12-vetureita yritykselle, joka alkaisi ajaa niilla Tukholmasta Roomaan. Ruotsista kun ei Keski-Euroopaan mene enää kunnolla yöjunia. 

Veturi- ja vaunupulasta ei missään nimessä Baltiassa ole kyse. Ajatus VR:n sinisestä kalustosta reitillä Tallinna-Varsova on todellakin juuri yhtä toteuttamiskelpoinen kuin niiden käyttö Tukholman ja Pariisin välillä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Asiaa nyt kannattaa lähteä purkamaan sillä, että aloitetaan liikennettä nykyisellä rataverkolla Tallinna - Tartto - Riika - Kaunas / Vilna - Puolan / Valko-Venäjän raja - yhteyksillä, joilla 400 000 - 700 000 asukkaan kaupunkiseutujen välillä on varmasti riittäviä matkustustarpeita. Virossa Tallinna-Tartto - välillä yhteyksiä on jo parannettu periaatteella tehdään se mikä nykyisellä verkolla voi. Matka-aika on samaa luokkaa ja mukavuus parempi kuin bussilla.

1.1.2010 alkaen laki sallii liikenteen mille tahansa EU-alueen rautatieyhtiölle, jolla on tarvittavat luvat ja resurssit. Tässä tietysti oleellista olisi yhteistyö erityisesti Helsinki-Tallinna - varustamojen kanssa.

Nykyiselläkin rataverkolla (pienin parannuksin) pystytään samoihin matka-aikoihin kuin maantieverkolla. Mukavuudessa ja turvallisuudessa asiat ovat paljon paremmin. Maantieliikenteen turvallisuus on Baltiassa sen verran heikko, että monikin varmasti huomioi sen.

Oleellinen osa palveluja olisi, että Tallinnassa junat lähtisivät nykyisen lauttaterminaalin vierestä,
jolloin ne parantaisivat Suomen yhteyksiä.

----------


## Max

> Latvian ja Puolan rajalle


Ei kai tuollaista paikkaa ole ollut olemassakaan vuoden 1940 jälkeen...  :Wink:

----------


## TimppaTT

Tervehdys,

Mites Wikipediassa sanotaan, että mitä leveämpi raide niin sitä nopeammin ja raskaamalla taakalla junan olisi mahdollista kulkea?

Eli eikös potentiaalinen nopeus junalle ole suurempi Baltiassa käytössä olevalle (1520) raideleveydelle, kuin mitä länsi-euroopassa (1435)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...auge_world.png
Eli http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raideleveys

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_ga...standard_gauge

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_W...22gauge_war.22

Ja tuohon potentiaaliseen nopeusvertailuun vain mukana tosiaan raideleveys (ei muita asiaan vaikuttavia seikkoja, kuten radan kunto, kalusto, radan pohjien kunto yms.)

..Ja mikä historia on raiteiden leveyksien eroilla? Eikös mitä leveämpi sitä parempi teoria mennyt läpi läntisessä euroopassa?

Löysin muuten Virolaisten juna fanien sivuilta tämmöisen:http://issuu.com/rail-baltica/docs/rail-baltica-1435 ->

http://tja.ee/?id=14310

http://www.google.fi/language_tools?...fficial&hs=OI1

Ilmeisesti suhteellisen uusi suunnitelma.

..Ja huomasin myös, että ilmeisen aktiiviesti myös Latvian ja Liettuan juna fanit kirjoittavat aiheesta omilla foorumeillaan.




> Takavuosina kun Via Baltica oli enemmän viidakkoseikkailu kuin normaali Eurooppa-tie, autopikajuna Tallinnasta Latvian ja Puolan rajalle olisi ollut kova sana. Saattaisipa olla vieläkin, jos jollakulla sattuisi olemaan joutilaita makuuvaunuja ja autonkuljetusvaunuja 1520 mm raideleveydelle.


Ja mitä tulee Baltian "kansainväliseen moottoritiehen" eli Via Balticaan niin ainakin viimekesänä se oli niin täynnä henkilöautoja, rekkoja ja karavaaraneita, että oksat pois. Ainoat 2 kaistaiset tiet oli kaupunkialueilla, Tallinna, Riika, ja Vilna.

Tie muistutti hyvin pitkälle suomalaista seututietä. Moottoritie tai moottoriliikenne tie oli tiestä mielestäni hyvinkin kaukana.

Kyllä henkilöautolla pääsee päivässä ilman mitään ongelmia Tallinnasta Vilnaan. 
Junasta en voi ikäväkseni tällähetkellä todeta samaa. 

JOS olisi ollut mahdollista niin olisin laittanut ilman muuta auton Junaan tallinnassa ja ottanut pois Vilnassa. Ikävä kyllä ei ole mahdollista ja mahtaako ikinä ollakkaan. ..Palvelut kun on niin heikolla tasolla tällähetkellä ettei varmasti kukaan niitä käytä eli kehitys-investointeja matkustajaliikenne voittorahoilla on turha odottaa  :Mad:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Vaunuja tuskin VR suostuu myymään joten ne joutuisi etsiä kauempaa. Venäläismalliset perinteiset vaunut tuskin houkuttelisivat suomalaisia matkustajia, mutta puolalaiset, tsekkiläiset tai saksalaiset vanhat voisivat toimia jos niissä on vain vaihtokelpoiset telit.


Railway Gazette International on syyskuussa kertonut, että RZD on tilannut 200 uutta makuuvaunua Keski- ja Länsi-Eurooppaan suuntautuvaan liikenteeseen. Arvaan, että pian saisi käytettyjä itävaunuja hyvin edullisesti, jos joku niitä sattuisi tarvitsemaan. Mutta onkohan tilattuja uusia vaunuja tulossa myös Tolstoi-junaan Moskovaan menijöitä varten?

----------


## kivisuo

> Ei kai tuollaista paikkaa ole ollut olemassakaan vuoden 1940 jälkeen...


Lahjattomat esikatselee...  :Redface: 



> Railway Gazette International on syyskuussa kertonut, että RZD on tilannut 200 uutta makuuvaunua Keski- ja Länsi-Eurooppaan suuntautuvaan liikenteeseen. Arvaan, että pian saisi käytettyjä itävaunuja hyvin edullisesti, jos joku niitä sattuisi tarvitsemaan. Mutta onkohan tilattuja uusia vaunuja tulossa myös Tolstoi-junaan Moskovaan menijöitä varten?


Ei varmaan. Eihän Tolstoin vaunut tarvitse raideleveydenvaihto-ominaisuutta. Yleisliittolainen peruskalusto kelpaa ihan hyvin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Veturi- ja vaunupulasta ei missään nimessä Baltiassa ole kyse. Ajatus VR:n sinisestä kalustosta reitillä Tallinna-Varsova on todellakin juuri yhtä toteuttamiskelpoinen kuin niiden käyttö Tukholman ja Pariisin välillä.


VR:n siniharmaiden matkustajavaunujen kuormaulottuma on, vaikka niihin vaihdettaisiin normaaliraideleveyden telit, liian leveä liikumaan muualla kuin entisen itäblokin alueella ja Pohjoismaissa poislukien Tanska. Käytännössä Kööpenhaminaan, Osloon,  Berliiniin, ja Wieniin asti niillä pystyisi ajaa mutta siihen matka päättyy. Vaunujen muu tekniikka saattaisi määräysten vuoksi vaatia täydellisen rempan jos niillä haluaisi ajaa Ruotsin tai Saksan pääradoilla sitä vauhtia kuin mitä muut junat kulkevat eli n 160km/h. 

Syy miksi Tukholman ja manner-Euroopan välillä ei kulje säännöllisiä suoria yöjunia, johtuu siitä että sopivia vetureita jotka voisivat vetää Juutinrauman sillan yli matkustajajunia ei ole, ja se taas johtuu byrokraattisista syistä.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Railway Gazette International on syyskuussa kertonut, että RZD on tilannut 200 uutta makuuvaunua Keski- ja Länsi-Eurooppaan suuntautuvaan liikenteeseen. Mutta onkohan tilattuja uusia vaunuja tulossa myös Tolstoi-junaan Moskovaan menijöitä varten?


Vaikka nuo vaunut ovatkin Keski-Euroopan liikenteeseen tarkoitettuja, en usko, että niissä on vaihtuvaa raideleveyttä. Eihän aikanaan Lontoo-Moskova-junassakaan ollut mitään raideleveydenvaihtohienouksia, ainoastaan telit olivat vaihtuvat. Nämä uudet vaunut voivat olla lähes samanlaisia kuin Tolstoin nykyiset vaunut, joten en usko, että Tolstoin vaunuja vaihdetaan. Ja eikös Tolstoin vaunut olekin tältä vuosituhannelta?




> Syy miksi Tukholman ja manner-Euroopan välillä ei kulje säännöllisiä suoria yöjunia, johtuu siitä että sopivia vetureita jotka voisivat vetää Juutinrauman sillan yli matkustajajunia ei ole, ja se taas johtuu byrokraattisista syistä.


Ei kai sentään? Ymmärtääkseni tuon sillan yli kulkee sekä matkustajajunia että veturivetoisia tavarajunia. Jos kerran tavarajunia voidaan vetää veturilla, niin miksi ei matkustajajunia? Tavarajunavetureita ostetaan Ruotsiinkin ihan tosta noin vain yksittäiskappaleina tarpeen mukaan, joten kai yöjunia ajava yhtiö saisi samalla tavalla ostettua haluamansa matkustajajunaveturin? Ei tässä mitään byrokratiaa ole, puuttui vain yrittäjä.




> Mites Wikipediassa sanotaan, että mitä leveämpi raide niin sitä nopeammin ja raskaamalla taakalla junan olisi mahdollista kulkea?


Ei tällä ole mitään merkitystä silloin, kun raideleveys on riittävän  (> 1000 mm) leveä. Hyvänä esimerkkinä olkoon Australia.




> Löysin muuten Virolaisten juna fanien sivuilta tämmöisen:


Saisko jotakin esittelyjä näihin linkkeihin? Ei minua ainakaan kiinnosta avata yhtään linkkiä, jos ei ole mitään tietoa sen sisällöstä. Parempi jättää sivusto linkkaamatta, jos et siitä mitään kirjoita.

----------


## TEP70

> Mutta onkohan tilattuja uusia vaunuja tulossa myös Tolstoi-junaan Moskovaan menijöitä varten?


Tolstoihin tuskin tulee uusia vaunuja aivan heti, koska ne uusittiin juuri pari vuotta sitten Tveristä tilatuilla vaunuilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka nuo vaunut ovatkin Keski-Euroopan liikenteeseen tarkoitettuja, en usko, että niissä on vaihtuvaa raideleveyttä. Eihän aikanaan Lontoo-Moskova-junassakaan ollut mitään raideleveydenvaihtohienouksia, ainoastaan telit olivat vaihtuvat. Nämä uudet vaunut voivat olla lähes samanlaisia kuin Tolstoin nykyiset vaunut, joten en usko, että Tolstoin vaunuja vaihdetaan. Ja eikös Tolstoin vaunut olekin tältä vuosituhannelta?


Ero vaunuissa on se että Moskova-länsi-Eurooppa -vaunut ovat kapeampia ja matalampia kuin Venäjän kotimaan liikenteen tai Venäjä-Suomi liikenteen vaunut. Lisäksi ne on sisustettu eurooppalaiseen tapaan eli sama hytti voi toimia 1, 2 tai 3 hengen hyttin ja siinä on vuoteet päällekkäin. Sellaisia 4 hengen hyttejä kuin Tolstoissa ei ole muihin länsimaihin liikennöivissä venäläisissä junissa. Eli sikäli toivoisin Tolstoihinkin eurooppalaismallisia vaunuja että 2. luokan lipulla ei tarvitsisi matkustaa retkeilymajatasoisessa vankkurissa. 




> Ei kai sentään? Ymmärtääkseni tuon sillan yli kulkee sekä matkustajajunia että veturivetoisia tavarajunia. Jos kerran tavarajunia voidaan vetää veturilla, niin miksi ei matkustajajunia? Tavarajunavetureita ostetaan Ruotsiinkin ihan tosta noin vain yksittäiskappaleina tarpeen mukaan, joten kai yöjunia ajava yhtiö saisi samalla tavalla ostettua haluamansa matkustajajunaveturin? Ei tässä mitään byrokratiaa ole, puuttui vain yrittäjä.


Se byrokraattinen este on että verotussyiden vuoksi nykyisillä SJ:n ja DSB:n vetureilla ei saa vetää matkustajajunia Juutinrauan sillan yli. Rautatieyhtiöt eivät siis halua maksaa veroja jota niiden käyttö matkustajaliikenteessä aiheutuisi. Ja kyse ei ole ilmeisesti mistään pikkurahasta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Eli sikäli toivoisin Tolstoihinkin eurooppalaismallisia vaunuja että 2. luokan lipulla ei tarvitsisi matkustaa retkeilymajatasoisessa vankkurissa.


Venäjällä retkeilymajatasoa edustaa ns. platskartnyj vagon, jossa Tolstoin hyttiä vastaavassa tilassa on kuusi lavitsaa ja mm. vuodevaatteet ja hytin ovi puuttuvat. Kaikki vähänkin arvokkaampi on pidettävä päänalusena ja otettava vessaan mukaan. Tolstoi on jo sentään ihan eri luokkaa...  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Venäjällä retkeilymajatasoa edustaa ns. platskartnyj vagon, jossa Tolstoin hyttiä vastaavassa tilassa on kuusi lavitsaa ja mm. vuodevaatteet ja hytin ovi puuttuvat. Kaikki vähänkin arvokkaampi on pidettävä päänalusena ja otettava vessaan mukaan. Tolstoi on jo sentään ihan eri luokkaa...


Nuo 3. luokan platskartnyij -vaunut ovat minullekin tuttuja niiltä ajoilta kun Baltiassa vielä kulki kansainvälisiä junia. Sitä lähinnä tarkoitin että niinkin tasokkaaksi luokitellussa junassa kuin Tolstoissa ei ole ollenkaan tarjolla eurooppalaistasoista 2. luokan makuupaikkaa 2. tai 3. hengen hyvtissä, vaan ainoastaan lepopaikkoja eli "couchettea" 4 hengen hytissä, ja vielä "mixedinä" eli miehet ja naiset samassa hytissä. Minua itseäni ei tietenkään moinen käytäntö ujostuta mutta jos haluaa ottaa muun perheen mukaan junamatkalle itään niin on ilmeisesti ostettava 1. luokan liput. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Sit lhinn tarkoitin ett niinkin tasokkaaksi luokitellussa junassa kuin Tolstoissa ei ole ollenkaan tarjolla eurooppalaistasoista 2. luokan makuupaikkaa 2. tai 3. hengen hyvtiss, vaan ainoastaan lepopaikkoja eli "couchettea" 4 hengen hytiss, ja viel "mixedin" eli miehet ja naiset samassa hytiss. Minua itseni ei tietenkn moinen kytnt ujostuta mutta jos haluaa ottaa muun perheen mukaan junamatkalle itn niin on ilmeisesti ostettava 1. luokan liput.


Onhan Tolstoissa vaunuja monille eri maku(u)suunnille! 

On  Bisnes = 8 hengen, 1. lk = 18 hengen ja 2. lk = 36 hengen vaunuja. 
Eikhn normiperheelle (oletetaan nelj henke) sovi tuollainen kakkosluokan koko hytti? Ja pelkk is+iti matkustaa mukavasti ykksess tai bisneksess. Jlkimmisess luokassa on jopa oma baariosasto ja -mikko palvelemassa...

http://www.vr.fi/fin/ulkomaat/venaja.../tolstoi.shtml

----------


## TEP70

> Venjll retkeilymajatasoa edustaa ns. platskartnyj vagon, jossa Tolstoin hytti vastaavassa tilassa on kuusi lavitsaa ja mm. vuodevaatteet ja hytin ovi puuttuvat. Kaikki vhnkin arvokkaampi on pidettv pnalusena ja otettava vessaan mukaan. Tolstoi on jo sentn ihan eri luokkaa...


Ei ole kuutta lavitsaa, vaan nelj myytv makuusijaa ja kaksi tavarahylly ylimpn. En sitten tied, paheksuuko henkilkunta tavarahyllylle kiipemist, itse en ole sinne kenenkn nhnyt kiipevn. Vuodevaatteet kyll normaalisti tarjotaan, mahdollisesti peritn pieni lismaksu. Jos ei tarjota, kyseess ei ole platskartnyn (54 paikkaa) myytv vaunu, vaan obshchij, jolloin vaunuun mahtuu 81 istujaa.

Kiinalaisissa (olikohan hard sleeper) vaunuissa on kolme makuusijaa pllekkin. Ylin on halvin ja tysikasvuiselle matkustajalle yllttvn hyv, sill kiinalaiset eivt ylety potkimaan jalkoja nukkuessa.  :Wink:

----------


## SD202

> Ei kai sentn? Ymmrtkseni tuon sillan yli kulkee sek matkustajajunia ett veturivetoisia tavarajunia. Jos kerran tavarajunia voidaan vet veturilla, niin miksi ei matkustajajunia? Tavarajunavetureita ostetaan Ruotsiinkin ihan tosta noin vain yksittiskappaleina tarpeen mukaan, joten kai yjunia ajava yhti saisi samalla tavalla ostettua haluamansa matkustajajunaveturin? Ei tss mitn byrokratiaa ole, puuttui vain yrittj.


Juuri nin. Kvin viime keskuussa Etel-Ruotsissa ja Malmn ratapihalla tuli nhty pari kappaletta DB:n 185-sarjan monijnnitteisi shkvetureita. Eikhn ne ole ajettu Pohjois-Saksasta Jyllannin ja Sjellannin kautta Etel-Ruotsiin.  :Wink: 

Mutta tll hetkell Juutinrauman yli ei taida menn mitn veturivetoisia matkustajajunia? resundstgit eli "Juutinrauman junat" ovat tunnetusti ns. "Kuminaamoja" - jokunen ruotsalainen X2000 taitaa lisksi kyd Kpenhaminan prautatieasemalla.

----------


## LateZ

Valga-Tartto -vlin aikataulu vuodenvaihteesta eteenpin on julkaistu http://www.edel.ee/images/uploads/fi...ia_2010(3).pdf

Sinns nytt hyvlt - yhteydet Tallinnaan ovat kunnossa. Jos Tallinna-Tartto -vlill ei tule aikataulumuutoksia, kaikki yhteydet ovat tavallisiin dieseljuniin, joitten matka-aika Tallinnaan on tunnin pikajunia pidempi. Riian yhteys toiminee vain toiseen suuntaan. Paluuyhteys lienee Riiasta Viron junille lienee varsin huono, kun siit ei puhuta mitn. Kaikkien hakupalveluitten tiedot Latvian junista ensi vuonna poikkeavat tuon Edelaraudteen tiedotteen tiedoista, joten uusia aikatauluja ei liene laajemmin  viel julkaistu.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jos aikoo hydynt tt uutta yhteytt, niin kannattaa mys ottaa huomioon mahdollisuus viett aikaa Tartossa, joka omasta mielestni on yht kiintoisa kohde kuin Tallinna tai Riikakin. Tartossa on kulttuurikohteita, hienoja puutalo- ja funkiskaupunginosia sek opiskelukaupungin ravintola- ja baaritarjonta.  Joukkoliikenteenkin osalta on kaikenmoista muualta tuotua vanhempaa matalalattiakalustoa. Eli jos reissuun lhtee, kannattaa pit vlipiv Tartossa.

Miten muuten Valga-Riika - yhteydet. Mitks on aikataulut, ja  lytyyk vaihtoehtoista bussiliitynt Tarton juniin?

----------


## TimppaTT

> Jos aikoo hydynt tt uutta yhteytt, niin kannattaa mys ottaa huomioon mahdollisuus viett aikaa Tartossa, joka omasta mielestni on yht kiintoisa kohde kuin Tallinna tai Riikakin. Tartossa on kulttuurikohteita, hienoja puutalo- ja funkiskaupunginosia sek opiskelukaupungin ravintola- ja baaritarjonta.  Joukkoliikenteenkin osalta on kaikenmoista muualta tuotua vanhempaa matalalattiakalustoa. Eli jos reissuun lhtee, kannattaa pit vlipiv Tartossa.
> 
> Miten muuten Valga-Riika - yhteydet. Mitks on aikataulut, ja  lytyyk vaihtoehtoista bussiliitynt Tarton juniin?



Eip ole Tallinn - Riika yhteys kerinnyt kauaa olemaan toiminnassa, kun mietitn jo parannuksia. Ilmeisesti tuo next year tarkoittaa vuotta 2011? Eli voiko tuosta ptell, ett vuoden 2011 Tallinnasta Tarttoon koko ratayhteys nopeudenkasvatus remontissa?

Seuraava modernisaatio tulee tekemn junayhteydest kilpailukykyisen ja jopa pieksee lentomatkat nopeudessa ja toivottavasti mys palveluiden osalta.




> *Estonia, Latvia: Tallin and Riga to be linked by 2012*
> The rail passenger service between Tallinn and Riga should start in 2012, Baltic Business News reports referring to the Estonian authorities.
> 
> Next year, a railway line from Tallinn to Tartu is going to be modernized, in order to allow trains to cover the distance in 2 hours. The section between Tartu and Valga will also be developed, so the route would take around one hour.
> 
> Currently, a travel by rail from Valga to Riga takes three hours. According to the Estonian authorities, it is too much to compete with the air and road transport. The aim is that the route between Tallinn and Riga should not take more than four hours and a half.
> 
> Estonia plans to invest a total of EEK 1.2 billion in modernization of railway infrastructure, Baltic Business News writes.
> 
> (source: Baltic Business News, 15 January 2010)


http://www.railwaymarket.eu/8943/Est...ed+by+2012.htm

----------


## TimppaTT

Hei,

Huomasin tmmisen uutisen postaus #768




> New passenger trains in Estonia by 2013
> 
> The 18 new electric trains that will be purchased will cost about 1,3 billion kroon's, the first one will be tested around Tallinn in the beginning of 2013. The European Commision approved the request by AS Elektriraudtee for purchasing new trains. EU will support the purchase by 1,1 billion kroon's, the rest will be provided by the goverment.
> 
> Three companies are left in the competition for providing the trains:
> 
>    1. Alstom from Germany
>    2. CAF from Spain
>    3. Stadler from Switzerland
> ...

----------


## TimppaTT

Viron Rongi hanke etenee: En kaksi toimittajaa jljell kilpailussa:

Ohessa kaksi knnetty uutista, jotka julkaistu 30.3.2010

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%3Fid%3D243585

http://translate.google.fi/translate...n&hl=&ie=UTF-8

Pari piv sitten uutisoitiin mys muista rata remontti hankkeista Virossa:

http://translate.google.fi/translate...n&hl=&ie=UTF-8

Ja lisksi Virossa on vihitty mnnviikolla useita upouusia asemalaitureita kyttn

----------


## TEP70

> Viron Rongi hanke etenee: En kaksi toimittajaa jljell kilpailussa:
> 
> Ohessa kaksi knnetty uutista, jotka julkaistu 30.3.2010


Knnetty teksti on taas niin kkk, ett ajatus katoaa. Kun knt suomeksi, paljastuu, ett voittaja on jo selvill, mutta sit ei voida viel kertoa julkisuuteen ennen kuin asiasta kerrotaan tarjouskilpailun osallistujille.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Knnetty teksti on taas niin kkk, ett ajatus katoaa. Kun knt suomeksi, paljastuu, ett voittaja on jo selvill, mutta sit ei voida viel kertoa julkisuuteen ennen kuin asiasta kerrotaan tarjouskilpailun osallistujille.


Jahas nyt on Viron junatoimittaja julkistettu.

Ohessa Googletranslatattu artikkeli. Kielt voi ktevsti vaihtaa ylkulmasta olevasta boksista



Electric Railway Train award winner Stadler (31)
09.04.2010 15:50 09/04/2010 


Money goes to the Swiss electric train, 09.04.2010 16:40 09/04/2010 16:40



Kumpikohan muuten loppujen lopuksi toimittaa teknisesti laadukkaampia junia CAF vai Stadler?

..Henk.koht. epilen etelnmaalaisten teknist osaamista- > heill on paremmin hanskassa pizzat, viinit ja paellat, siesta, perhe, vapaa aika, hauskanpito  yms.

----------


## TEP70

Hyv juttu, ett 1520/1524 mm:n FLIRTej tilataan useampaankin maahan. Ties vaikka hintakin laskisi, kun volyymit kasvavat.

Tulee olemaan melkoinen muutos matkustusmukavuudessa, kun Tallinnan lhiliikenteess vanha neuvostoteknologia korvataan varsin hiljaisilla ja mukavilla Flirteill. Suorahampaisten hammaspyrien jurina ja vaunujen vlisten SA-3-kytkimien kolina jvt historiaan. Ei kyll muuta voi sanoa kuin ett tervemenoa vaan sulattoon kaikki vanhat RVR:n junayksikt.

----------


## TimppaTT

Tss oikein virallinen uutinen

http://translate.google.fi/translate....ee%2F10750%2F

Ja ohessa renderityj kuvia Flickerist 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elektri...7623814319362/

----------


## TimppaTT

Mitens muuten, nyt kun on tm tulivuori hsskk pll..

 Pystyyk / onko mahdollista, ett suomi sosialisoisi laitteita yms. osaamista Viroon ja Baltianmaihin?

Kukaanhan ei ole ennustajaeukko, mutta kai jotakin "varasuunnitelmia" pitisi tehd sen varalle, ett lentokielto pitkittyy?

Kai tuosta Tallinna-Valga-Riika-Daugavpils-Vilna-Kaunas-Varsova vlill olevasta kyttkelpoisesta radasta saisi aika paljonkin irti jos pakko sen sanelisi?

----------


## TimppaTT

*Tri-Viljandi  railway section receives 200 million euros 5/10/2010 11:57 * 

http://translate.google.fi/translate...php%3F06203315

*Tri-Viljandi rautatieyhteys saa 200 miljoonaa kruunua 10.05.2010*

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%26channel%3Ds

*235 miljoonaan kruunuun saavat veturit kovempia hyryn plle 120km/h!
06.03.2010 11:57 06.03.2010*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...%26channel%3Ds

*Tri-Viljandi rautateiden korjaamiseen kuluu 200 miljoonaa kruunua (mukana video) 10.05.2010* 
http://translate.google.fi/translate...%26channel%3Ds

*Kesll alkaa Tri Viljandi-rautatie 200 miljoonaan kruunuun korjaus
10.05.2010 13:13 10.05.201*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...%26channel%3Ds

*
Viljandi-Turku railway section receives 200 million euros
10.05.2010 11:27 05/10/2010 11:27*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...f7%26ref%3Drss

58 km rataa, laitteet, laiturit yms. modernisoidaan virossa kohtapuoliin ko. reitill->

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...4,1.598511&z=9

----------


## TEP70

Yrit nyt edes tuottaa jotain omaa thn ketjuun. Et ole viitsinyt edes korjata kntjn tekemi ilmiselvi kirjoitusvirheit otsikoissa. Lue ne jutut ajatuksella ja referoi niit, esit jotain omaa pohdintaa.

----------


## TEP70

Edelaraudtee on laittanut jo näkyviin 30.5.2010 voimaan tulevat aikataulut pdf-muodossa:

http://www.edel.ee/soiduplaanid/2/

Tallinnan ja Riian väliset vaihtoyhteydet toimivat Valgassa entiseen malliin eli vain yhdeltä Tallinnasta tulevalta junalta on sujuva vaihto Riikaan lähtevään junaan (11:33-11:42). Iltajunalla saavuttaessa täytyy yöpyä Valgassa. Riiasta kun saapuu Valgaan aamun ensimmäisellä junalla klo 9:48, voi sitten jatkaa iltajunalla eteenpäin klo 16:27 koko päivän Valgassa vietettyään. Päivän toinen juna Riiasta saapuu onnistuneesti 17:11 eli reilu puoli tuntia sen jälkeen, kun Tallinnan juna on lähtenyt alta pois. Illan viimeisellä yhteydellä klo 21:23 saapuva matkustaja voi jatkaa Valgassa yövyttyään aamujunalla klo 5:47 eteenpäin Tallinnaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tuolla sivulla on myös linkki excel-tiedostoon, jossa on aikataulu kolmelle junaparille Riga-Valga. Huomiota kiinnittää se, että väliasemilla on lähtö- ja saapumisaikoja myös "puolelta minuutilta". Kuinka tavallista sellainen on?

----------


## tlajunen

> Huomiota kiinnittää se, että väliasemilla on lähtö- ja saapumisaikoja myös "puolelta minuutilta". Kuinka tavallista sellainen on?


Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunillakin on käytännössä puolentoista minuutin asemavälejä. Aikatauluihin vain merkitään "puolen minuutin asemalle" edellinen täysi minuutti.

----------


## TimppaTT

Onkos jollakin tarkempaa tietoa tämmöisestä Baltian juna "risteilystä"?

http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/al...urist_2173.jpg
(kun tulee forbidden teksti niin paina ulr kenttää hiirellä ja sitten ENTER)

Luin  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...7#post58381707 viestistä #1151, että Tallinnasta lähtee ainakin kerran kesässä juna Warsovaan jo nykyisin-->

Montakohan kertaa kesässä tuollainen turisti juna kulkee ja onkohan siitä jotakin lisätietoja PKP, GoRail, Edelraudteel, LDZ tai Litrail sivustoilla??

Minä ajattelin, että voisi vaikka ottaa nyt kesällä tämän junan Tallinnasta Varsovaan jos ei ole vielä liian myöhäistä  :Smile: 

_It's a tourist train. The cars(in blue and white) belong to Polish Railways(PKP), really great cars for ride.

The big red box in the middle of train is a Russian car owned by Lithuanian Railways(LG)

The train is pulled by different locos.

Stasylos - Vilnius by Belorussian Railways (BЧ) loco
Vilnius - Klaipeda - Riga by Lithuanian Railways(LG) loco
Riga - Valga by Latvian Railways(LDZ) loco
Valga - Tallinn - Narva by Go-Rail loco
Narva - St. Petersburg by Russian Railways(РЖД) loco

The train goes from Poland to Lithuania through Belarus because of at moment the SUW 2000 break-of-gauge systems in Mockava(Lithuania) and Sestokai(Lithuania) are out of use. So nearest working break-of-gauge system is in Brest(Belarus).

Sometimes Go-Rail rented locos from Latvian Ekspresis. That's why this time the picture was maid, the tourist train was pulled by Latvian Ekspresis loco.

By the way at moment the tourist train is moving through Baltic. I give a unofficial schedule NOTE!!(might vary about some hours).
Make a little homework for finding a great location and go make a photo or video.

The schedule is here:
Vilnius - arrive 08.06.10 8-9h, depart 18h00
Klaipeda - arrive 08.06.10 22h40, depart 09.06.10 19h50
Riga - arrive 10.06.10 08h36, depart 11.06.10 20h15

I don't have information about Estonia yet but last year it was like that:
Valga - depart 12.06.10 about 4:30
Tartu(stop 4h) - arrive about 12.06.10 7:30 depart 12.06.10 about 12:00
Tallinn - arrive 12.06.10 about 14:30 depart 13.06.10 about 20:00_

----------


## TEP70

Tuo yhteys on joskus näkynyt poezda.net:ssä, kun on hakenut jotain aivan muuta.

Tekstissä todetaan, että Vilnasta Varsovaan mennään Stasyloksen ja Brestin kautta, eli Valko-Venäjän viisumi pitäisi olla. Ja 13.6. pitäisi olla Tallinnassa, jos tuota aikoo hyödyntää.  :Smile: 

Onkohan tuo jonkin puolalaisen matkatoimiston järjestämä erikoisjuna eli saako siihen edes lippuja muuta kautta?

----------


## TimppaTT

> Tuo yhteys on joskus näkynyt poezda.net:ssä, kun on hakenut jotain aivan muuta.
> 
> Tekstissä todetaan, että Vilnasta Varsovaan mennään Stasyloksen ja Brestin kautta, eli Valko-Venäjän viisumi pitäisi olla. Ja 13.6. pitäisi olla Tallinnassa, jos tuota aikoo hyödyntää. 
> 
> Onkohan tuo jonkin puolalaisen matkatoimiston järjestämä erikoisjuna eli saako siihen edes lippuja muuta kautta?


Olen aika varma, että tuosta Tallinna-Varsova juna "risteilystä" kyllä löytyy joku linkki netistä. En tosin ole sitä vielä onnistunut löytyämään. 

..Enkä osaa venäjää tai puolaa, että hakeminen on vähän torspoa.

Kaikki apu olisi tarpeen, tämä kyseinen juna vaikuttaa erittäin mielenkiintoiselta ja eksoottiselta  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:24 ----------

Jahans, jo löytyi infoa tästä Tallinna- Varsova juna "risteilystä"

http://www.lernidee.de/en/reisedetai...?&reise_id=960

----------


## TimppaTT

..Nyt kun on aikaa tarkastella tarkemminkin niin, eipä tuo juna edes Varsovassa näköjään käy  :Very Happy: 

Tässä vielä toinen linkki tähän Baltic Private train:iin 

Hakusanat "baltic private amber train" antaa aika paljonkin osumia

Koko reissu, all inclusive maksaa ilmeisesti kahdelta hengeltä 4 500 EUR.

->http://www.railplus.com.au/great-rai...pricesinfo.htm

http://www.wellconnectedtravel.com.a...IN_23_July.pdf

Reitti koko komeudessaan Bing mapsissa (loppuu Berliiniin, mutta karttaan ei saa kuin 13 nav pistettä) http://www.bing.com/maps/default.asp...0~0~&encType=1

----------


## TEP70

> Koko reissu, all inclusive maksaa ilmeisesti kahdelta hengeltä 4 500 EUR.
> 
> ->http://www.railplus.com.au/great-rai...pricesinfo.htm


Minä ymmärtäisin tuon kyllä niin, että 4 500  pitää pulittaa jokaisen lähtijän (majoitus 2hh) ja jos haluaa yöpyä yhden hengen huoneessa, rätkähtää päälle vielä 1 400 :n lisämaksu. Eikä tässä vielä kaikki, viisumit eivät kuulu hintaan. Halpaa kuin saippua.

----------


## TimppaTT

Virossa näköjään rempataan muunmuassa tuo TAPA osuuskin tänävuonna

eli Etelä pohjoinen nopeus radanpuolesta on 120km/h. 

Myös muuta remppaa näyttää olevan alkamassa erittäin paljon, eli eipä taida junat kulkea mihinkään suuntaan Virossa tänävuonna.

Eli Eesti pojat voivat tämän rempan jälkeen alkaa kaavailemaan 160km/h etelä-pohjoinen nopeudesta.

Olikos se nyt niin, että Stadler juna kulki maksimissaan sen 160Km/h?


Linkki uutiseen:

*Viimeisimmät Rail Baltica rööpatööd 11.06.2010 10:46 11.06.2010 10:46*

http://translate.google.fi/translate...9b%26ref%3Drss


PS. Eräs ystävällinen Valko-Venäläinen otti photoja Amber junasta sen Minskissä ollessaan --->  http://forum.esmasoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=5597

----------


## TEP70

> Virossa näköjään rempataan muunmuassa tuo TAPA osuuskin tänävuonna
> 
> eli Etelä pohjoinen nopeus radanpuolesta on 120km/h. 
> 
> Myös muuta remppaa näyttää olevan alkamassa erittäin paljon, eli eipä taida junat kulkea mihinkään suuntaan Virossa tänävuonna.


Mihinkäs tämä arvaus perustuu? Edelaraudtee ilmoittaa sivuillaan aikataulumuutoksista, mutta varmasti ei Tallinna-Tapa-rataosuutta suljeta kokonaan rataremontin ajaksi. Kyseessä on kaksiraiteinen rata, joka sattuu olemaan Viron tärkein tavaraliikenteen reitti. Sama kuin Eesti Raudtee ilmoittaisi, että lopetamme tavaraliikenteen kokonaan loppuvuodeksi, koska asetamme ratatyöt etusijalle.  :Smile:  Rataosan Tartto-Valga kunnostus oli täysin eri asia, sen merkitys tavaraliikenteelle on melko vähäinen. Valgasta tulee rajan yli tyyliin yksi juna päivässä.

Ei noiden kökkökäännösten perusteella kannata tehdä kovin syvällisiä johtopäätöksiä.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Mihinkäs tämä arvaus perustuu?


Ajattelin juuri sitä aikaisempaa Tarto-Valga remonttia ja tätä 2010 kesä Virossa tapahtuvaa rataremonttien määrää->
_
1.) On käynnissä korjaustyöt Kehra - Aegviidu reitillä (reisirongiliiklust vaikuttaa 26 päivään heinäkuuta). 

2.) Seuraavaksi suoritetaan kapiltaalremonti Ülemiste - Lagedi reitillä (remondiperiood 9. heinäkuuta - 27. elokuuta) ja Raasiku - Kehra reitillä (2.august - 13. lokakuuta).

3.) Lisäksi suurehkojen tapahtuu tänä vuonna vielä saman hankkeen ballastipuhastus Aegviidu - Tapa reitillä (23.august - 26. marraskuuta).

Muut työt, jotka reisirongiliiklust olennaisesti vaikuta, käydään asemilla - jaamateede korjaukseen ja pääteiden pöörmete vaihdot Ülemiste, Lagedi, Raasiku, Kehra, laitureilta kuvattuna ja Tapa asemalla.

 Korjaus pyritään varmistamaan henkilöliikenteen nopeutta 120 km / h ja vähentää melutasoa, koska uudet kiskot hitsataan yhteen. 

4.) Lisäksi Tallinna - Tapa radalla järjestetään kunnostustyöt "Tartu - Valga rautateiden rajatylittävän kappaleen uudelleenrakentaminen / parantaminen"-hankkeen yhteydessä Valga asemalla, jossa ajantasaistetaan ja päivitetään mitemeid jaamateid ja pöörmeid sekä rakennetaan uudet Maasillat turvallisemman raudteeületuse varten. 

5.) Samoin jatkuu Viron rautateiden infrastruktuuria sijaitsevien reisiveoplatvormide muutos._

----------


## TEP70

Voisi noista kökkökäännöksistä edes päivänselvät kirjotus vihreet korjata ennen tietojen kopioimista tänne.

Kaikki nuo mainitut ratatyöt ovat samalla Tallinna-Tapa-rataosalla, joka siis on kaksiraiteinen ja joka aivan varmasti remontoidaan raide kerrallaan liikenteen pyöriessä koko ajan toisella raiteella.

----------


## TimppaTT

Virolaiset ovat näköjään nyt sitten Wirallisesti tilanneet diiseli ja sähkö flirttejä->

Elektriraudtee teki sopimuksen 38 junaa varten 04.08.2010 // Elektriraudtee sõlmis lepingu 38 rongi saamiseks

Käännettynä


Ilmeisesti EMU, DMU, ja GTW lyhenteet liittyvät tilattuihin juniin jotenkin?



....Tietääkö joku, muuten miten tämän kesän mittavat modernisointi Viron radoilla ovat edenneet? Syksy lähestyy..

----------


## tlajunen

> Ilmeisesti EMU, DMU, ja GTW lyhenteet liittyvät tilattuihin juniin jotenkin?



EMU = Electric multiple unit = Moninajettava sähköjunayksikkö
DMU = Diesel multiple unit = Moninajettava dieseljunayksikkö
GTW = Stadlerin valmistaman tuoteperheen mallinimi, tarkoittaa moninaista kalustoa, joita yhdistää yksikön keskivaiheilla oleva tekninen nivelosa, joka toimii tavallaan jaakobintelinä. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadler_GTW

----------


## Rattivaunu

GTW taitaa tulla sanasta Gelenktriebwagn, joka on nivelrakenteinen vetovaunu / moottorivaunu, kuten tlajusen kommentissakin tuli esille.

----------


## TEP70

Onkohan niin, että tilaajana on täytynyt olla valtion omistama Elektriraudtee, koska hankintaan saadaan EU-tukea? Elektriraudteehan ei itse aja dieselliikennettä.

----------


## moxu

Voi hyvällä syyllä sanoa, että tapahtuipa Viron rautatieliikenteessä millaista remonttia tai kalustouudistusta tahansa, suunta on parempaan. Hitaat junat hajoamista odottavilla radoilla on kaikissa tapauksissa vaikea ja vaarallinen yhdistelmä.
Odotan myös mielenkiinnolla, koska Viron raideleveys muutetaan keskieurooppalaiseksi -maan yhteydet Venäjän suuntaanhan ovat kyllä olennaiset, mutta volyymit sen verran heikot, että uskoisin RailBaltican toteutuessaan tuovan keskieurooppalaisen leveyden Baltian pohjois-etelä-suuntaisille paanoille muuallekin, kuin Varsovan ja Tallinnan välille luotavalle pikaraiteelle.

Kun männäsuvella vierailin Hiidenmaalla matkasin molempiin suuntiin Läänemaa Terviseteetä, eli vanhalle ratapohjalle rakennettua kevyen liikenteen raittia Riisipereltä Haapsalun kautta Rohukülaan. Liiallista maiseman- tai maastonvaihtelua tällä melko tasan kuudenkymmenen kilometrin matkalla ei ollut havaittavissa. 
Elämäntapafillaristina, joka ymmärtää ja arvostaa myös junaliikennettä, en voi suhtautua tähän tieratkaisuun mitenkään yksiselitteisesti. Onhan upeaa, ettei koko Läänemaan läpiajon aikana tarvitse mennä huonomaineisen virolaisen maantieliikenteen sekaan, mutta onko tämä etu isompi oikeus kuin se, etteivät tallinnalaiset ja haapsalulaiset -sekä me muut linjan potentiaaliset matkaajat- saa kulkea kaupunkiensa väliä junalla?

----------


## TimppaTT

Terve,

Huomasin topiikissa  #1530 maininnat "Construction Procurement of this project starts in the middle of 2011"

ja Tallinna-Keila-Riisipere   " Works @ Tallinn-Keila-Riisipere (track repairs and catenary repairs) will start at 2012 till the end of 2013"


Eli valmistelut Pärnun suunnan radan uudistamiseksi alkaa piakkoin.

Lisäksi keskutelussa mainittiin, että Viron rautateitä kehitetään jo tehtäväksi päätetyin eri projektein vähintään 2014 vuoteen asti
-> _Infra works is undergoing till 2014 in Estonia,please remeber this!
Tartu-Valga track is ready except passenger platforms(under construction) and Valga station(rebuilding three overpasses for cars)
Tapa-Tallinn track repairs mus to be finished at 2011(2011-Ülemiste station repairs-Tallinn)
Then repair works @ Türi-Viljandi will start in October 2010 and continued till end of 2011 or even 2012
Works @ Tallinn-Keila-Riisipere (track repairs and catenary repairs) will start at 2012 till the end of 2013
Platforms rebuilding project in Estonia must be finished at 2012
Koidula station will be opened August 2011_

Eli uutisoidut työt ovat jatkumoa muille kehityshommille:
http://www.logistikauudised.net/Defa...ccef9b&ref=rss

http://www.logistikauudised.net/Defa...ae792b&ref=rss

http://www.epl.ee/artikkel/494326

http://news.bns.ee/topic/778/news/35428430/

http://www.ehitusuudised.ee/Default....0-dfe8feace833

http://foorum.msts.pri.ee/viewforum.php?f=15

----------


## TEP70

> Huomasin topiikissa  #1530 maininnat "Construction Procurement of this project starts in the middle of 2011"
> 
> ja "Works @ Tallinn-Keila-Riisipere (track repairs and catenary repairs) will start at 2012 till the end of 2013"
> 
> Eli valmistelut Pärnun suunnan radan uudistamiseksi alkaa piakkoin.


Eihän tuossa puhuta Pärnun suunnasta mitään. Riisiperesta rata jatkui aikaisemmin Haapsaluun. Tallinnan ympäristön sähkömoottorijunaliikenne kulkee valtion omistamalla rataverkolla, kun taas radat Tallinnasta Pärnuun ja Türista Viljandiin ovat yksityisessä omistuksessa (Edelaraudtee). Yksityisratojen korjaustöihin ei käsittääkseni EU-rahoitusta heru. Tämä oli varmasti yksi syy siihen, että Viron valtio osti Eesti Raudteen takaisin itselleen.

----------


## TimppaTT

Virolaiset ne senkun rakentaa lisää rata infraa:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...320660&page=79

Viestin  #1576

Mukaan rakennetaan joku overpass Kaarepereen. Liittyy kai jotenkin tuohon 120 km/ radan rakentamiseen Tallinna-Tallinna-Valga välille.

.ko topiikin yläpuolella mieletön läjä kuvia rakennus juna infra saiteilta jotka menossa tällähetkellä virossa.

Myös http://foorum.msts.pri.ee/ viron junafoorumilla paljon samoja kuvia käännettynä

EVR infran voittokulkua voi seurata muuten täältä:
http://www.evr.ee/?id=31309

_* 24.09.2010 AS-iga Skinest Rail lumekoristusrongi kapitaalremondiks summas 2 980 000 krooni_

..Minkähän takia viron foorumilla Skinest Rail kaupasta on mainittu jotakin Daugavpilistä?

----------


## TimppaTT

Heips,
*
Viron rautateiden johtaja: parin vuoden jälkeen tunnin välein Tarttoon 120km/h 13. november 2010 09:52 marraskuuta 2010
*
Kehitys uutisia Virosta, _kopiotu sivulta_ 
http://majandus.delfi.ee/news/interv...hp?id=34963191

http://translate.google.fi/translate...Fid%3D34963191

_Ensimmäisen vaiheen investoinnit, joiden seurauksena on mahdollista liikkua kuljettaa jopa 120 kilometriä tunnissa, on loppusuoralla.  Tämä mahdollistaa nykyisen radan potentiaalia voidaan tehokkaimmin hyödyntää...

...Suurnopeusjunapalvelut matkustavat nykyisin Tallinnan-Tarton välillä alle 2 ja puoli tuntia.  Lisäksi kapitallremondi loppua koko reitin määrin mahdollista kehittää henkilöliikenteen nopeutta 120 km / h, mikä tarkoittaa, että kolmen pysähdyksen yhteydessä lähtöpaikasta määräpaikkaan saapuu reisirong kahdessa tunnissa.  Tietysti pysähdysten lisääminen junan reittiä._

Veikkaisin, että Viro haaveilee tulevaisuudessa jättimäisestä kehäradasta 160km/ Pärnuun ja Valgaan ja paluu 120Km Valgasta Tartoon.

..Muistan, että olisin nähnyt jonkun wanhan radan kulkevan Viro-Latvia rajaakin pitkin..

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> ..Muistan, että olisin nähnyt jonkun wanhan radan kulkevan Viro-Latvia rajaakin pitkin..


Lähteiden mukaan Valgasta kulki länteen rajan suuntaisesti Latvian puolella 750mm kapearaiteinen rautatie Rujienaan 1897 - 9.1944 ja sitä liikennöi Eesti Vabariigi Raudtee 1920-1940. Rujiena sijaitsi ainakin vielä 1990-luvulla leveäraiteisen Pärnu - Riika -radan varrella.

Lähteiden mukaan Valgasta kulki itään rajan suuntaisesti Viron puolella 750mm kapearaiteinen rautatie Mituzeen asti, jonka jälkeen rata ylitti rajan ja jatkui Latvian puolella Aluksnen kautta Gulbeneen 1903 alkaen. Valga - Ape(Latvia) välillä radan taru loppui 2.6.1970 ja sieltä Aluksneen 1991 mennessä. Aluksnen ja Gulbenen välillä rata lienee vieläkin käytössä: http://www.banitis.lv/. Valga - Koikküla -välillä on ollut rata sekä kokonaan Viron puolella että osaksi Latvian alueen kautta, mutta ajankohdista ei ole tietoa. Arvaan, että aluksi rata kulki jälkimmäistä reittiä ja että se on siirretty Viron puolelle naapurusten itsenäistyttyä.

Lähteet:
Estonia Railway Map Second edition, Quail Map Company 1997. ISBN 189831926X
Latvia & Lithuania, Russia (Kaliningrad Region), Railway Maps, Second edition 1996. ISBN 1898319200

----------


## LateZ

> Lähteiden mukaan Valgasta kulki länteen rajan suuntaisesti Latvian puolella 750mm kapearaiteinen rautatie Rujienaan 1897 - 9.1944 ja sitä liikennöi Eesti Vabariigi Raudtee 1920-1940. Rujiena sijaitsi ainakin vielä 1990-luvulla leveäraiteisen Pärnu - Riika -radan varrella.


Valgasta (Viro) Valkan (Latvia) kautta Rūjienaan mennyt rata oli alunperin itse asiassa Pärnu-Valga rata tarkoituksenaan yhdistää satamakaupunki Riian-Pihkovan-Pietarin rataan. Saksalaiset tuhosivat rautateitä vetäytyessään eikä osuutta Valka-Rūjiena enää korjattu 2. maailmansodan jälkeen. Leveäraiteinen Riika-Rūjiena -rata avattiin 1938, mutta edelleen Pärnun suuntaan liikenne jatkui kapearaiteisena, kunnes 70-luvulle tultaessa kapearaiteisia ratoja lakkautettiin urakalla ja tilalle tuli samaa reittiä seurannut Riika-Rūjiena-Pärnu-Tallinna rata. 




> Valga - Koikküla -välillä on ollut rata sekä kokonaan Viron puolella että osaksi Latvian alueen kautta, mutta ajankohdista ei ole tietoa. Arvaan, että aluksi rata kulki jälkimmäistä reittiä ja että se on siirretty Viron puolelle naapurusten itsenäistyttyä.


Pļaviņas-Gulbene-Valka (210 km, raideleveys 750 mm) rata avattiin 1903. Osuus Pļaviņas-Gulbene levennettiin 1915-1916, Itsenäistymisen jälkeen Virossa avattiin rata omaa puolta Valgasta Koikkülaan vuonna 1923. Latvian puolella kulkenutta Valka-Zuldiņi-Koikküla -rataa ei enää 2. maailmansodassa sen tuhouduttua korjattu. Viron puolella kulkenut rata Valga-Ape lopetettiin 1970, Ape-Alūksne 1973.

Ensimmäiseen maailmansotaan asti oli siis mahdollista matkustaa Väinäjoen rannoilta Pļaviņasista aina Tallinnan satamaan saakka 750 mm raideleveydellä ja vielä toiseen maailmasotaan asti sama onnistui Gulbenesta.

----------


## TimppaTT

Niin, mitä luulette että olisiko siitä mitään etua/hyötyä jos Tarto-Valgan-Pärnu-Tallinna välillä olisi "kehärata"

Eipä tuolla näytä olevan kuin 1 kaista radalla:
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...tic-states.gif

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Niin, mitä luulette että olisiko siitä mitään etua/hyötyä jos Tarto-Valgan-Pärnu-Tallinna välillä olisi "kehärata"


Aikataulun mukaan Tallinnan ja Pärnun välillä kulkee kaksi matkustajajunaparia päivässä. Jos junakyydin kysyntä tällä välillä on näin pientä, niin se olisi varmaan vielä vähäisempää Pärnu - Valga (- Tarto) -välillä.

----------


## Max

> Aikataulun mukaan Tallinnan ja Pärnun välillä kulkee kaksi matkustajajunaparia päivässä. Jos junakyydin kysyntä tällä välillä on näin pientä, niin se olisi varmaan vielä vähäisempää Pärnu - Valga (- Tarto) -välillä.


Pieni kysyntä varmaan osittain johtuu noiden junien uskomattomasta hitaudesta. Maantie Tallinnasta Pärnuun on 130 km hyvin sujuvasti etenevää väylää, alkupäässä parikymmentä kilometriä moottoritietä ja loppuosallakin rajoitus pääosin 100 km/h. Keskustasta keskustaan autolla 1,5 h ja pikavuorobussillakaan tuskin enempää kuin 2 h, kun nuo junat ajavat lähemmäs 3 h. Junia siis varmaankin käytetään lähinnä noille väliasemille suuntautuviin matkoihin.

----------


## TEP70

> Leveäraiteinen Riika-Rūjiena -rata avattiin 1938, mutta edelleen Pärnun suuntaan liikenne jatkui kapearaiteisena, kunnes 70-luvulle tultaessa kapearaiteisia ratoja lakkautettiin urakalla ja tilalle tuli samaa reittiä seurannut Riika-Rūjiena-Pärnu-Tallinna rata.


Työt olivat käynnissä 70-luvulla kapearaiteisten osuuksien leventämiseksi, mutta ensimmäinen leveäraiteinen henkilöjuna kulki tämän koko yhteysvälin läpi vasta 17.7.1981. Vuonna 1992 läpimenevä liikenne jo lopetettiinkin. Sittemmin myös rata on suurelta osin purettu eli jäljellä ovat vain osuudet Riiasta Skulteen ja Tallinnasta Pärnuun. Investointi ei aivan tainnut ehtiä maksaa itseään takaisin.

----------


## TimppaTT

_Estland: Estonian Railway Co. to invest 90 million euros in 2011
07.01.2011

Eesti Raudtee, the state owned Estonian Railway company, has set out investments in the amount of 1.4 billion kroons (90 million euros) in its budget for 2011. Of that 32.2 million euros are investments to be co-financed by EU structural funds.

The biggest investment projects for the coming year are the Koidula border station, the Tallinn-Tartu section of Rail Baltica, reconstruction of passenger platforms to raise them to euro heights, and renovation of the power supply network for electric trains, the company said.

The supervisory board of Eesti Raudtee on Thursday endorsed the budget for 2011 showing consolidated sales revenues at 1.4 billion kroons. The company is estimated to earn a net profit of almost 6 million euros next year. The budget is based on a 12-month freight flow estimate of  24.9 million tons.

Bron: BNS; Baltic News Service
Nummer: 290610_

http://www.evd.nl/mobiel/showbouwste...?bstnum=290610

Ilmeisesti Virossa modernisoidaan 3000 DC verkkoa ensivuonna?

Hmm.. Ja onko tosiaan niin, että 2011 Tallinna-Pärnu-Valga rataa modernisoidaan, Viljandia ja Tallinna-Tartoa aloitetaan myös`?

----------


## TEP70

Nythän tilanne Virossa on se, että valtion rataverkkoa ovat radat Tallinnasta Narvaan, Tapasta Tarton kautta Valgaan, Tartto-Orava, Valga-Koidula, Tallinna-Riisipere ja Keila-Paldiski. Sen sijaan radat Tallinnasta Pärnuun ja Lellestä Viljandiin ovat yksityisen Edelaraudtee-yhtiön omistuksessa. Yksityisen rataverkon kunnostamiseen ei saa rahaa EU:lta ja tuskin Viron valtiokaan haluaa käyttää verorahoja yksityisomaisuuden kehittämiseen. Viljandin ja Pärnun liikenne on niin hikisen vähäistä, että kovin kummoisia remontteja ei niillä tuloilla maksella. Hyvä jos saavat nykytilan säilytettyä. Mitään suunnitelmia rakentaa rataa Pärnusta Valgaan ei kyllä ole olemassa. Missä on edes puhuttu, että Lelle-Pärnu-rataa kunnostettaisiin? Tuolla aikaisemmissa viesteissäsi olet linkittänyt uutisia Lelle-Viljandi-radan kunnostamisesta ja vahvasti uskon, ettei sielläkään päästä kuin nykytilan säilyttämiseen.

Erikoista sinänsä, että Viro valitsi rautateiden uudelleenorganisoinnissa polun, jonka varrella on ehditty yksityistää koko rataverkko kertaalleen, mutta päätös on sittemmin suurelta osin pyörretty, kun valtio osti Eesti Raudteen (sis. rataverkon) takaisin itselleen.

----------


## TimppaTT

Pahoitteluni, sekosin Rail Baltica paikan nimissä.. Ja kyllä on sikamaista termien väärinkäyttöä:

http://www.es.gov.lv/news/konceptual...ltica-marsrutu

Välilä uutisoinneissa sanotaan, että Rail Baltica kulkee Tarton kautta. 

Juuri julkistettu Baltian konsensus päätös sanoo, että kulkee Pärnun kautta..

----------


## Eki

Onkohan tästä jo ollut täällä tarinaa? Ainakin Suomen tiedotusvälineistä tämä meni minulta aivan ohi, joka ei tietenkään tarkoita, etteikö siitä jotain mainintaa olisi ollut... 

Joulun aatonaattona tyhjävaunujunaa vetänyt C36-7i-1504 töpsäytti Aegviidusta luvatta liikkeelle lähteneen tyhjän ER12-6002:n kanssa yhteen. Onnettomuudessa kuoli ER12:ssa ollut veturinkuljettaja, jonka toimesta juna ei ehkä kuitenkaan ollut liikkeessä...

http://gallery.balticrailpics.net/al...l_IMGP5392.JPG

http://www.ohtuleht.ee/index.aspx?id=407853

----------


## Mikle

> Ainakin Suomen tiedotusvälineistä tämä meni minulta aivan ohi, joka ei tietenkään tarkoita, etteikö siitä jotain mainintaa olisi ollut... 
> ]


En minäkään huomannut Suomen tiedotusvälineissä tuosta mitään juttua. Ja uudenvuodenpäivän X2000-onnettomuus Ruotsissa oli aika kehnosti uutisoitu, välähdys MTV3-uutisissa ja yle.fi-nettisivulla lyhyt uutinen. Niiltä meni ilmeisesti kaikki aika Suomen raideliikenteen tilan voivotteluun :Smile: 

Tuossa myös jotain asiaa valitettavasta tapahtumasta: http://www.epl.ee/artikkel/589804

Kuka sen junan muuten pisti epäilyjen mukaan liikkeelle? Meikäläisen kielipää ei oikein taivu tuohon "toiseen kotimaiseen".

----------


## Move on

> Onkohan tästä jo ollut täällä tarinaa? Ainakin Suomen tiedotusvälineistä tämä meni minulta aivan ohi, joka ei tietenkään tarkoita, etteikö siitä jotain mainintaa olisi ollut...


Tapahtuma uutisoitiin kyllä Suomessakin, mutta se taisi hukkua kaikkien muiden raideliikenneonnettomuuksien joukkoon, joita jouluviikolla sattui tavallista enemmän. Jos tässä oli kyseessä sähköjunan kuljettajan huolimattomuus, niin samantapaisia "tyhmyydestä sakotetaan" -vahinkoja sattui Suomessakin samaan aikaan pari.

Ensimmäinen tapaus oli tavarajunan törmääminen laiturilta suistuneeseen pakettiautoon Oulun lähellä, jossa auton kuljettaja - sen sijaan että olisi heti ottanut yhteyttä hätäkeskukseen - ryhtyi tunkkaamaan osittain kiskoille peruuttamaansa autoa takaisin laiturille ja soitti vasta junan valojen tultua näkyviin...

Toinen valitettavampi tapaus sattui Luikonlahdella, jossa lehtipuhaltimella kuulosuojaimet korvillaan YKSIN vaihteita puhdistanut ratamies kuoli junan alle.

Yhteistä näissä tapauksissa oli terveen järjen hukkuminen matkalle, mikä on aika huolestuttavaa kehitystä...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Junien yhteentörmäys Virossa huomattiin suomalaisen vaunut.org-sivuston keskustelualueella seuraavana aamupäivänä: http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index....ic,2806.0.html

----------


## TimppaTT

Uutisia Viron radan rakentamisesta:

Artikkelissa luvataan lisää ratoja

http://www.dzd.ee/?id=369022

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%3Fid%3D369022

----------


## Eki

> Kuka sen junan muuten pisti epäilyjen mukaan liikkeelle? Meikäläisen kielipää ei oikein taivu tuohon "toiseen kotimaiseen".


Heikkoa se on minullakin... Tällä hetkellä näyttää kuitenkin siltä, että kaikenlaisista spekulaatioista huolimatta tuo törmäyksessä kuollut kuljettaja on junan laittanut liikkeelle. Alkuunhan epäiltiin ulkopuolista tuntematonta henkilöä. Lisäksi pähkäiltiin Aegviidun asemalla maleksineen nuorisoporukan mahdollista osuutta asiassa. No, ehkä millään nulikkalaumalla ei sittenkään taito riittäisi sähköjunan liikkeellepanemiseen. Ainakaan, jos ei ole koskaan nähnyt, kuinka se tehdään...

----------


## TEP70

Nämä RVR:n sähkömoottorijunat eivät ole kyllä rakenteeltaan mitään maailman kestävimpiä, esim. Tosin törmäys suoraan päin tuollaista jenkkidieseliä lienee tuhoisaa aivan mille tahansa kalustolle.

----------


## TimppaTT

Löytyi nettiä surffatessa muutama mielenkiintoinen linkki Viron uusiin Stadler juniin liittyen

*Stadler junista:*

http://www.e24.ee/?id=395801

http://uudised.err.ee/index.php?06224886

----------


## tlajunen

Yksi pyyntö:

Referoi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Referoi.


Minä vastaan. Viron ensimmäiset uudet Flirtit saapuvat ensi vuoden lopussa, loput 2014 mennessä. Tilattu on 18 sähkö- ja 20 dieseljunaa. Dieseleissä on superkondensaattorit jarrutusenergian talteenottoon. Viro on ensimmäinen maa, joka vaihtaa koko maan junakaluston (tarkoittanee matkustajajunia) yhdellä tilauksella. Sähköjunat rahoittaa 85-prosenttisesti EU, dieseljunat maksaa Viro itse.

Uutisen mukaan myös Norja vaihtaisi koko junakalustonsa Flirteihin, jos käyttävät tilatun 50 junan päälle option sadasta lisäjunasta.

----------


## TimppaTT

Törmäsin myös vanhaan uutiseen, jossa Virossa tutkittiin että hankitaanko 36 dieseliä vai puolet dieseliä ja puolet sähköjunia.

Hauskasti on Virolaiset muuten todenneet uusien junien laadusta verrattuna vanhoihin -> _"Kui te olete Žiguliga sõitnud ja istute Mercedese peale, siis te tunnete, mis on vahe_"

Eli ero on kun Ziguldalla ja Mersulla.

Onkohan näissä Stadler sähköjunissa muuten sama ominaisuus kun Allegrossa eli toimii DC ja AC verkolla? 

--> Latviassa esimerkiksi nimittäin tällähetkellä näytetään pähkäillä, että heitetäänkö menemään koko DC verkko ja korvataan AC:llä vai jätetäänkö DC ja aletaan kehittämään siinä sivussa AC:tä .ko tutkimus saa päätepisteen 2011 Heinä-Elokuussa 2011. 

Aiheesta on muuten myös Virolaisten junafoorumilla topiikki pystyssä -> http://foorum.msts.pri.ee/viewtopic....f253ee12a57b00

Googletranslaattori antaa hajua jutunjuonesta.

----------


## TEP70

> Eli ero on kun Ziguldalla ja Mersulla.


Tällä igulilla viitataan esim. perinteiseen, pyöreälamppuiseen Ladaan.

----------


## markus1979

Tallinna-Riika -yhteyden aikataulu muuttui, vaihtoaika Valgassa on varsin lyhyt. Nyt yhteys toimii joustavasti myös Riiasta Tallinnaan.

Samassa uutisessa varoitetaan, että ratatöiden takia vaihto ei aina onnistu, sen onnistumista ei siis taata.

Lähde: http://www.edel.ee/uudised/0/readmore/377/

Jossain näin kuvan kahdesta junasta vierekkäin Valgassa, junat ovat saman laiturin molemmin puolin, joten vaihto sujuu varsin lyhyellä kävelyllä.

----------


## moxu

Viime marraskuussa kävelymatkaa oli noin 50 metriä, mutta Valgassa oli silloin käynnissä laituriremontti. Silloin Edelan rongi pysähtyi aseman pohjoispuolelle ja Pasazieru Vilciensin juna suunnilleen aseman kohdalle.
Luultavasti tässä on hakusessa jotain vastaavaa kuin Sestokaissa -jossa vaihto on kyllä sovittu niin joustavaksi, että matkustajat saavat Liettuan suuntaan jopa jatkaa puolalaisella lipulla ja Puolaan menevätkin ovat voineet ostaa lipun koko matkaa varten Liettuasta, joskin LG:n lippu Sestokaihin asti on erillinen kuitti.
http://www.seat61.com/images/Lithuania-Sestokai.jpg

----------


## Hape

Elektriraudtee on laittanut sivulleen tietoa uusita Flirteistä:

 sivut: http://uus.elektriraudtee.ee/ .

Sivu on viron kielinen. Klikkailemalla löytyy kaikkea mielenkiintoista.

----------


## aulis

Rupesin tässä miettimään, että vanhat ja uudet junat varmasti kulkevat jonkin aikaa limittäin, eikö niin? Siitä seuraava kysymys, onko vanhoissa junissa raput matalampia laitureita varten?

----------


## JE

> Rupesin tässä miettimään, että vanhat ja uudet junat varmasti kulkevat jonkin aikaa limittäin, eikö niin? Siitä seuraava kysymys, onko vanhoissa junissa raput matalampia laitureita varten?


Kyllä, raput on. Matalampiakin laitureitahan on nytkin käytössä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Kyllä, raput on. Matalampiakin laitureitahan on nytkin käytössä.


Vaunun toisessa päässä on portaat, toisessa ei. Eli korkealaiturisilla asemilla pääsee ulos vaunun kummasta päästä tahansa, mutta toisessa päässä on pieni kuilu ylihypättävänä. Matalien laiturien asemilla voi käyttää vain vaunun yhden pään portaita. Toiset toki löytyvät vaunun toisessakin päässä heti vaunuvälin toiselta puolelta. En ole varma, onko käytäntö näin joka vaunussa, mutta oli niissä parissa, joita Tallinnassa tutkailin. Portaat olivat varsin jyrkät ja "portaattomissakin" ovissa oli heikon muistikuvan mukaan jonkinlaiset tikasmaiset portaat.

----------


## JE

Minun käsittääkseni mainitsemasi on Tallinnan lähijunissa yleinen käytäntö, vastaavalla tavalla olivat raput ainakin viimeksi Tallinnassa käydessäni.

----------


## TimppaTT

Tere!

Virossa suunnitellaan suoraa Tallinna-Riika junareitin avaamista, ilman junavaihtoja-->
http://www.epl.ee/news/majandus/part....d?id=63783938

Virosta kuuluu mielenkiintoisia spekulaatioita. Tallinna-Narva-Pietari rataa mietitään sähköistettäväksi->

*Entire Tallinn-St.Petersburg line could be electrified by 2018*
http://sport.err.ee/jalgpall/480943c...6-af6447f26321

http://www.epl.ee/news/eesti/article.php?id=63758574

http://www.fontanka.ru/2011/09/29/097/

http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/transport/?doc=46582

Olisikohan kyseessä AC vai DC sähköistys? Pietarin lokakuun rautatiet taitavat olla DC, kuten Tallinnan-aluekin?


Toinen mielenkiintoinen uutinen on liikennöinnin kasvaminen Tallinna-Pietari välillä:

GoRail ja TransKlassServis aloittavat erilliset liikennöinnit

http://www.epl.ee/news/majandus/kaks....d?id=63753616
http://uudised.err.ee/index.php?06243040


Löysin paljon muitakin uutisia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...389724&page=16  Viron rautateiden kehityksestä, mutta yllä henk.koht. kiinnostavimmat  :Smile:

----------


## Lahden seutu

Postimees lehdessä luki joskus, että Tallinna-Rakvere-väli nopeus tulisi olemaan 160kmh vuonna 2030  :Laughing: ...vai oliko se peräti se Tallinna-Narva-väli. Mutta aika alkeellinen on Viron junaverkko. Uusia juniako ne myös oli hankkimassa...ja olen myöskin tässä suunnitellut interrailmatkaa  :Wink:  Mutta Baltianmaiden läpi Keski-Eurooppaan ei junalla mennä, ehkäpä sitten bussilla. Olen myöskin leikitellyt Viron junaverkolla...Haapsalu-Pärnu-Viljandi-Tartto rata olisi kiva, mutta tuskin kannattava...Kuuluuko RailBaltica-hankkeelle mitään erikoista?

----------


## TEP70

> Mutta Baltianmaiden läpi Keski-Eurooppaan ei junalla mennä, ehkäpä sitten bussilla.


Miksi ei? Vaatii vain vähän enemmän aikaa ja reilaushenkeä. Reitti on seuraava: Tallinna-Valga-Riika-Daugavpils-Vilna-Kaunas-Sestokai-Varsova. Pieniä haasteita luo se, että nopein junayhteys Tallinnasta sujuvalla vaihdolla Valgassa Riian junaan lähtee niin aikaisin, ettei siihen Suomen laivoista ehdi. Daugavpilsissä on pakko yöpyä ja jatkaa matkaa kohtalaisen aikaisin seuraavana aamuna. Mutta siitä pääseekin jo saman päivän aikana Varsovaan asti. Inter Rail -lippu alka toki kelvata vasta Puolan rajan jälkeen.  :Wink: 

Tallinna 6.46 - Valga 11.34 juna 0210
Valga 11.44 - Riika 15.03 juna 851/661
Riika 16.12 - Daugavpils 19.04 juna 864 (tai ruokatauko Riiassa ja lähtö 17.25 - Daugavpils 21.00 juna 618)
Yö Daugavpilsissä
Daugavpils 7.16 - Vilna 9.18 juna 91
Vilna 11.40 - Sestokai 14.40 juna D 393
Sestokai 15.02 - Varsova Centralna 20.20 juna D 10012

Kaikki nämä junat kulkevat joka päivä. Junaan 91 kannattaa ostaa lippu hyvissä ajoin, muissa on kyllä varmasti tilaa. Ostelisin itse lippuja matkan edetessä lippukassoilta, mutta tuon junan 91 lipun voisin kokeilla hankkia vaikka Tallinnasta, Riiasta tai sitten viimeistään illalla Daugavpilsiin saavuttaessa.

----------


## Dakkus

> Inter Rail -lippu alka toki kelvata vasta Puolan rajan jälkeen.


Saatan kuulostaa pilkunviilaajalta, mutta se lippu on voimassa heti siltä rajalta lähtien, ei vasta rajan jälkeen. Merkitystä tällä on siksi, että tuo saa tilanteen kuulostamaan siltä kuin olisi ostettava lippu ensin ensimmäiselle puolalaiselle asemalle, Suwalkiin, asti ja vasta siellä voisi käyttää interrail-lippua. Näinhän ei ole, vaan Liettuasta ostetaan lippu liikennepaikalle Mockava(Gr) asti, joka on siis se piste, jossa juna siirtyy Puolan rataverkolle ja InterRail-lippu astuu voimaan. Näin tehtäessä ei myöskään tarvita kalliimman kansainvälisen NRT-tariffin mukaista lippua, vaan voidaan tehdä matka rajalle asti sisäisen liikenteen taksalla. Näin säästyy joissain tilanteissa paljon rahaa, tässä tilanteessa ehkä joitakin kymmeniä senttejä.
Merkitystä on muuten silläkin, että ostettaessa kansainvälisiä lippuja hinnoittelun regressio katkeaa rajalla, vaikka kyse onkin kansainvälisestä tariffista. Tariffillisesti lippu Vilna-Suwalki on siis erilliset liput Vilna-Mockava(Gr) ja Mockava(Gr)-Suwalki. Tuo väli Mockava(Gr)-Suwalki on lyhyt, mutta hintaa nostaa hiukkasen se, että matkan ensimmäiset kilometrit ovat aina ne kalleimmat. Oikeasti relevanttia tämän tajuaminen on, kun matkustetaan maissa, joissa junaliput ovat kalliimpia kuin Liettuassa  :Smile: 

EDIT: Tarkistinpa vielä jizdenka.cz:sta, että Tekistä ČD:n tiskiltä ostettuna lippu välille Mockava(Gr)-Suwalki maksaa 6,20 . Tuon verran tulee siis maksettua ylimääräistä, jos lipun ostaa Suwalkiin asti, eikä vain rajalle. Koska ČD:llä lienee alennushintasopimus PKP:n kanssa, VR:ltä ostettuna tuo lippu maksaa vielä mahdollisesti euron-pari enemmän. Toisaalta, eihän lipun ostamiselle Suomesta käsin ole mitään perusteita, koska riittää, että ostaa täältä mahdollisesti haluamansa paikkavarauksen ja lipun sitten halvemmalla LG:n tiskiltä Vilnassa. Itse junaliputhan eivät ole junakohtaisia, eli eivät myöskään voi loppua kesken, toisin kuin paikkavaraukset.

----------


## Lahden seutu

Ajattelin kyllä jättää tuon Baltian reilauksen väliin vaikka sekin olisi mahdollista tosin vähän vaikeaa. Pärnu ja Haapsalu on näkemättä. Ne vois olla ihan jees nähdä. Latviassa joku pysähdys Riikaan ja tästä ehkäpä Klaipedaan -> Kaunas -> Vilna ja bussilla vielä Varsovaan, josta varsinainen matka alkaa  :Smile:

----------


## MCW

GoRail aloittaa syksyllä 2008 lopettamansa Tallinna-Pietari - reitin uudestaan 27. toukokuuta.

http://www.e24.ee/775318/gorail-avab...liini-27-mail/

----------


## TEP70

Tarton ja Oravan välisten henkilöjunien pääteasema on ilmeisesti jo aikaisemmin keväällä siirtynyt Oravasta Koidulaan. 27.5.2012 alkaen ajetaan näemmä tämän lisäksi myös Koidulan ja Piusan välillä kaksi junaparia joka päivä. Syyskuusta alkaen junat näyttäisivät kulkevan vain lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin kuten Tartto-Koidula-Tartto-päiväjunaparikin.

En nyt ihan äkkiä keksi, mitä erikoista Piusassa on, että sinne on täytynyt järjestää tällainen uusi yhteys.

----------


## moxu

Baltiassa itsekin jonkin verran junailleena muutama huomio:
1) Virolaiset junat ovat hitaita ja ankeita, mutta ne eroavat suomalaisista edukseen siinä, että niiden aikatauluihin voi luottaa. Samanlainen käsitys on myös Latvian ja Liettuan radoilta.
2) Onko LG:n Venäjältä tulevalla junalla mahdollista matkustaa EU:n sisällä, kuten Daugavpilsin ja Vilnan välillä? Eikö tämä ole samantyyppinen EU:n ulkorajan ylittämistä vaativa juna kuin Allegro tai Tolstoykin vai onko siinä sisäliikenteeseen tarkoitettuja erillisiä vaunuja?
3) PKP:n juna ei ainakaan silloin, kun itse olen sillä Sestokain ja Varsovan väliä kulkenut, ole pysähtynyt Mockavassa, vaan ainoa stoppi Suwalkin ja Sestokain välillä on ollut selkeästi Puolan puolella oleva Trakiszki. Kansainvälinen lippu, joka LG:n tiskillä kirjoitettiin, mainitsi kyllä M:n ainoaksi kauttakulkupaikaksi. Mene tiedä...

Lipsahdettiinpa taas vähän kauemmas Virosta, mutta kun nuo Baltian yhteydet ovat omintakeisuudessaan kiinnostavia...

----------


## KMT

Tuli katsottua karttaa ja tuo Piusa näkyy olevankin Petseri-Valga reitin varrella, mietin vain että käykö junat Venäjän puolella kääntymässä vai olisiko tehty kolmioraide, joka ei Venäjän puolelle mene.

----------


## Dakkus

> Baltiassa itsekin jonkin verran junailleena muutama huomio:
> 1) Virolaiset junat ovat hitaita ja ankeita, mutta ne eroavat suomalaisista edukseen siinä, että niiden aikatauluihin voi luottaa. Samanlainen käsitys on myös Latvian ja Liettuan radoilta.
> 2) Onko LG:n Venäjältä tulevalla junalla mahdollista matkustaa EU:n sisällä, kuten Daugavpilsin ja Vilnan välillä? Eikö tämä ole samantyyppinen EU:n ulkorajan ylittämistä vaativa juna kuin Allegro tai Tolstoykin vai onko siinä sisäliikenteeseen tarkoitettuja erillisiä vaunuja?
> 3) PKP:n juna ei ainakaan silloin, kun itse olen sillä Sestokain ja Varsovan väliä kulkenut, ole pysähtynyt Mockavassa, vaan ainoa stoppi Suwalkin ja Sestokain välillä on ollut selkeästi Puolan puolella oleva Trakiszki. Kansainvälinen lippu, joka LG:n tiskillä kirjoitettiin, mainitsi kyllä M:n ainoaksi kauttakulkupaikaksi. Mene tiedä...
> 
> Lipsahdettiinpa taas vähän kauemmas Virosta, mutta kun nuo Baltian yhteydet ovat omintakeisuudessaan kiinnostavia...


2) Kyseinen rajoitus ei liity EU:n ulkorajaan, vaan siihen, ettei Suomi halunnut Neuvostoliiton rautateiden pääsevän vaikuttamaan millään tavoin Suomen sisäiseen liikenteeseen. Tämä rajoitus vaan on sattunut jäämään voimaan, vaikka NL onkin jo mennyttä kalua.
Venäjältä tulevissa vaunuissa voi matkustella manner-Euroopassa maiden sisäisiä matkoja vähän miten tahtoo, miksei siis Liettuassakin.
EDIT: Olenpa muuten matkustanut Latviasta Liettuaan Pietarista tulevalla vaunulla. Junaan nousi matkustajia myös Liettuan sisältä.

3) Kauttakulkupaikka oli Mockava(gr), ei Mockava. Tuo "gr" tulee saksan rajaa tarkoittavasta sanasta ja se on mainittuna siksi, että tariffillisesti sinulla oli lipussasi erikseen liput Sestokai-Mockava(gr) ja Mockava(gr)-Suwalki, vaikka kyseessä olikin vain yksi lippupaperi.

----------


## TEP70

> Tuli katsottua karttaa ja tuo Piusa näkyy olevankin Petseri-Valga reitin varrella, mietin vain että käykö junat Venäjän puolella kääntymässä vai olisiko tehty kolmioraide, joka ei Venäjän puolelle mene.


Uudelle Koidulan raja-asemalle johtaa suora yhteys Oravan suunnasta eli Petseriin ei tarvitse mennä. Piusa on Koidulasta eteenpäin kohti Valgaa. Teoreettisesti siellä on kolmioraide, mutta sen yksi kärki lienee jo Venäjän puolella.

----------


## Dakkus

> 3) Kauttakulkupaikka oli Mockava(gr), ei Mockava. Tuo "gr" tulee saksan rajaa tarkoittavasta sanasta ja se on mainittuna siksi, että tariffillisesti sinulla oli lipussasi erikseen liput Sestokai-Mockava(gr) ja Mockava(gr)-Suwalki, vaikka kyseessä olikin vain yksi lippupaperi.


Varmuuden vuoksi vielä vähän rautalankaa: Tuo Mockava(gr) ei siis ole mikään sellainen paikka, jossa juna normaalisti pysähtyisi. Se on se täsmällinen kohta radassa, jossa juna ylittää rajan. "Määräasemana" on siis paikka, jolla juna ei pysähdy lainkaan. Hyvin usein on halvempaa ostaa maan sisäisen tariffin mukainen lippu rajalle asti ja sitten rajan jälkeen junan kyydissä seuraavan maan sisäinen lippu rajalta kohteeseen.

----------


## vompatti

TEP70 aloitti tämän viestiketjun kertomalla Viron matkustajaliikenteen tilan 9 vuotta sitten. Tehdään päivitys, nyt kun Virossakin on koittanut uusi juna-aika.

*Kansainvälinen liikenne*

Tallinna-Moskova joka päivä
Tallinna-Pietari joka päivä (aamulla lähtö Tallinnasta, illalla takaisin)
Tallinna-Pietari to, pe ja su (lähtö iltapäivällä, paluu seuraavana aamuna)

Kansainvälistä liikennettä Virossa on poikkeuksellisen hyvin. Pietariin ajetaan siis kahdella junaparilla. Vaikea uskoa, että muutama vuosi sitten tätä junaa ei ajettu lainkaan. Ehkä syyt ajamattomuuteen olivat enemmän poliittiset kuin taloudelliset.

*Dieselmoottorijunaliikenne*

Idän suunta
Tallinna-Tartto 2 junaparia (+4 pikajunaparia)
Tallinna-Narva 2 junaparia
Tartto-Jõgeva 1 junapari työpäivinä
Tartto-Valga 2 junaparia
Tartto-Koidula 2 junaparia

Etelän suunta
Tallinna-Rapla 4 junaparia
Tallinna-Viljandi 4 junaparia
Tallinna-Türi 4 junaparia
Lelle-Pärnu 2 junaparia

Vuoden alusta lukien ei ole ajettu suoraa junaa Tallinnan ja Pärnun välillä, vaan vaihto on ollut Lellessä. Lelle sijaitsee Raplan ja Türin välissä, ja siellä Tallinnasta tuleva rata haarautuu Pärnuun ja Viljandiin.

Maan sisäisen liikenteen määrä on selvästi kasvanut verrattuna nimimerkki TEP70:n esittämiin kahdeksan vuoden takaisiin lukuihin!

*Sähkömoottorijunaliikenne*

Tallinna-Klooga Rand 3 junaparia
Tallinna-Paldiski 14 junaparia
Tallinna-Riisipere 12 junaparia (la-su 11 paria)
Tallinna-Keila 13 junaparia (la-su 5 junaparia)
Tallinna-Aegviidu 13 junparia

Aamuisin ajetaan yksi pariton lähtö Paldiskista Tallinnaan ja lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin yksi pariton lähtö Tallinnasta Keilaan.

Edelleen voidaan huomata, että sähköjunavuorojenkin määrä on kasvanut huimasti kahdeksassa vuodessa. Tosin pudotusta 30 vuoden takaiseen on edelleen.

Flirt-sähköjunia on 18 kappaletta. Niistä aikataulunmukaiseen liikenteenseen tarvitaan noin 11 kappaletta. Dieseljunia on tilattu 20 kappaletta ja aikataulunmukaiseen liikenteeseen tarvitaan noin 14. Miksi junia on tilattu enemmän kuin liikenteeseen tarvitaan? Virossa on suunnitelmana tuplata matkustajamäärät vuoteen 2020 mennessä. Kunnianhimoinen tavoite, kun kriitikoiden mukaan junat ovat jo nyt täpötäynnä!

Blogissaan Elron on luvannut seuraavat muutokset 1.6.2014 alkaen:
Jokaiselle Narvan junalle on vaihtoyhteys Tapassa Tarton junaan.Jokaiselle Narvan ja Tarton junalle on vaihtoyhteys sähköjuniin Aegviidussa.Jokaiselle Riian-junalle on vaihtoyhteys Valkassa Tallinnan-junaan.Jokaiselle Valkan ja Koidulan junalle on yhteys Tallinnaan pikajunalla.Pärnusta on vaihtoyhteys Viljandiin Lellessä.

Elron on ennenkin jättänyt lupaukset lunastamatta. EVR on julkaissut graafiset aikataulut 1.6.2014 alkavalle aikataulukaudelle. Ehkä aikataulut ovat keskeneräiset, sillä kaikkiin ei ole tavarajunia merkitty. Näyttäisi kuitenkin siltä, ettei Valkassa joka junalle muodostu toimivaa vaihtoyhteyttä - ellei sitten Latvian PV muuta aikataulujaan. Ja tuskinpa muutenkaan kovin suosituksi muodostuisi yhteys Tallinnasta Valkaan junalle, joka lähtee kohti Riikaa kello 5.10. Latvialaiset ovat luvanneet toimivan Riika-Tartto-yhteyden alkavan vasta radan peruskorjauksen jälkeen vuonna 2016. No, sekin on parannusta, jos Tallinnasta Riikaan pääsisi kahdella junalla päivässä.

Olen myös nähnyt suunnitelmia tulevista sähköjunien aikatauluista. Junia Keilaan ajettaisiin 15 minuutin välein ja Aegviiduun 20 minuutin välein. Onkohan tuo tavoite ihan mahdollinen Aegviidun radalla? Eikös sinne pitäisi saada tavarajuniakin mahtumaan väliin? Sähköjunilla pitäisi aloittaa myös pikajunaliikenne Keilaan ja ilmeisesti sieltä Paldiskiin.

Ai niin ne kriitikot, joiden mukaan junat ovat aina täynnä... Suomeksi voit kritiikkiä lukea esimerkiksi täältä:
http://todellinentallinna.blogspot.f...a-junilla.html
http://todellinentallinna.blogspot.f...-eeppinen.html
Saikohan tuo kirjoittaja ikinä koettua edellisen operaattorin Tarton junien "tilavuutta" ja "matkustusmukavuutta"?

----------


## Compact

> *Kansainvälinen liikenne*
> Tallinna-Pietari joka päivä (aamulla lähtö Tallinnasta, illalla takaisin)


Tämän junan osuin näkemään joku aika sitten Pietarin upeimmalla eli SPb-Vitebskin asemalla ja sehän oli virolaisten "porkkana". 
Voisi muuten luulla, että nuo kv-junat olisivat aina veturijunia. http://www.gorail.ee/tallinn-peterburi/

----------


## TEP70

> TEP70 aloitti tämän viestiketjun kertomalla Viron matkustajaliikenteen tilan 9 vuotta sitten. Tehdään päivitys, nyt kun Virossakin on koittanut uusi juna-aika.


Kiitos vompatti päivityksestä! Onpa jo aikaa vierähtänyt tuosta ensimmäisestä postauksesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:36 ----------




> Blogissaan Elron on luvannut seuraavat muutokset 1.6.2014 alkaen:
> Jokaiselle Narvan junalle on vaihtoyhteys Tapassa Tarton junaan.Jokaiselle Narvan ja Tarton junalle on vaihtoyhteys sähköjuniin Aegviidussa.Jokaiselle Riian-junalle on vaihtoyhteys Valkassa Tallinnan-junaan.Jokaiselle Valkan ja Koidulan junalle on yhteys Tallinnaan pikajunalla.Pärnusta on vaihtoyhteys Viljandiin Lellessä.
> 
> Elron on ennenkin jättänyt lupaukset lunastamatta. EVR on julkaissut graafiset aikataulut 1.6.2014 alkavalle aikataulukaudelle. Ehkä aikataulut ovat keskeneräiset, sillä kaikkiin ei ole tavarajunia merkitty. Näyttäisi kuitenkin siltä, ettei Valkassa joka junalle muodostu toimivaa vaihtoyhteyttä - ellei sitten Latvian PV muuta aikataulujaan. Ja tuskinpa muutenkaan kovin suosituksi muodostuisi yhteys Tallinnasta Valkaan junalle, joka lähtee kohti Riikaa kello 5.10. Latvialaiset ovat luvanneet toimivan Riika-Tartto-yhteyden alkavan vasta radan peruskorjauksen jälkeen vuonna 2016. No, sekin on parannusta, jos Tallinnasta Riikaan pääsisi kahdella junalla päivässä.


Nämä olisivat kyllä tarpeellisia muutoksia ja listan mukaista asioiden tilaa pidettäisiin monessa maassa itsestäänselvyytenä.

----------


## vompatti

Pohdiskelen hieman luvattuja muutoksia.

Jokaiselle Narvan junalle on vaihtoyhteys Tapassa Tarton junaan.Jokaiselle Narvan ja Tarton junalle on vaihtoyhteys sähköjuniin Aegviidussa.
Näiden toteutus on helppoa. Olen nähnyt suunnitelman, että joskus tulevaisuudessa sähköjunia ajettaisiin Aegviiduun 20 minuutin välein. Tästä seuraa, että vaihtoaika dieseljuniin on korkeintaan 20 minuuttia (tai vähemmän, jos junilla on nopeuseroa Aegviidun ja Tallinnan välillä). Ja koska sähköjunia ajetaan tasaisesti 20 minuutin välein, saadaan dieseljunille helposti sama lähtöminuutti. Ehkä dieseljunat eivät kuitenkaan kulje joka tunti. Jos aivan jokaiselle Tarton junalle on vaihtoyhteys sähköjunaan Aegviidussa, pitää express-vuorojenkin jatkossa pysähtyä Aegviidussa.

Matka Aegviidusta Tapaan kestää 20 minuuttia. Itään ja länteen menevien dieseljunien aikataulut sovitetaan niin, että Tapassa vaihtoaika jää lyhyeksi. Onko mahdollista, että Narvan ja Tarton junat kohtaavat Tapassa, jolloin vaihto tapahtuu laiturin yli kävelemällä? 

Tapan ja Lagedin välillä on erittäin vilkas tavaraliikenne. Graafiset aikataulut paljastavat, että tavarajunia ajetaan vain öisin ja keskipäivällä matkustajaliikenteen tauon aikana. Nyt, kun sähköjunia ajetaan noin tunnin välein, ehtisi välissä ajaa tavarajuniakin. Tiheämmällä sähköjunaliikenteellä tavarajunia ei voida ajaa samaan aikaan matkustajajunien kanssa. Säilyyköhän matkustajaliikenteen keskipäivän tauko jatkossakin?

Pärnusta on vaihtoyhteys Viljandiin Lellessä.
Miten tämä toteutetaan? Millaiset laiturit ovat Lellessä? Voiko siellä kolme junaa pysähtyä yhtäaikaisesti siten, että Pärnusta tulevalta junalta olisi vaihtoyhteys sekä Viljantiin että Tallinnaan?

Jos vain kaksi junaa voi pysähtyä Lellessä samanaikaisesti, joutuu Pärnusta Viljantiin matkaava väkisinkin odottamaan 30 minuuttia. Jos Tallinnan juna odottaa Pärnun matkustajia viereisellä raiteella  ja lähtee heti matkustajien vaihdon jälkeen kohti Tallinnaa, on seuraava kohtauspaikka Rapla 14 minuutin matkan päässä. Vasta tuolla voi Tallinnaan menevä juna kohdata Viljantin junan, joka sitten ottaa vaihtomatkustajat kyytiin Lellessä. Joukkoliikenteen pakkokäyttäjät ovat tyytyväisiä.

----------


## vompatti

Elron on julkaissut uudet aikataulut 1.6. alkavalle kaudelle. Tutustutaan ensin muutoksiin hieman:
 Tartto-Koidula-välin junapareista toinen jatkaa Piusaan. Rakvereen ajetaan yksi junapari. Nykytilanne 0. Valgaan ajetaan kolme junaparia. Nykytilanne 2 junaparia. Türiin ajetaan työpäivinä viisi junaparia. Nykytilanne 4 junaparia. Tartto-Jõgeva-välillä ajetaan työpäivinä 1,5 junaparia. Nykytilanne 1.Selvästi dieseljunia on saatu lisää ja liikennettä on lisätty.

Lännen sähköjunilta on vähennetty vuoroja. En ole edes yrittänyt laskea kaluston kiertoa, mutta luulen, että puolet sähköjunista seisoo varikolla toimettomana.

Idän liikenteessä säilyy keskipäivän tauko. Tallinnasta itään lähtee viimeinen sähköjuna kello 9.52 ja seuraava juna itään on kello 13.16 lähtevä Tarton expressjuna. Aegviidusta Tallinnaan viimeinen juna ennen taukoa lähtee kello 10.27 ja seuraava vasta kello 13.20. Välissä ajetaan perjantaisin, lauantaisin ja maanantaisin Pietarista tule juna, jonka lähtöaika Tapasta on 11.40. Lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajetaan yksi sähköjunapari keskipäivän taon aikana. Muutoin tämän tauon aikana ei ajeta matkustajajunia lainkaan, vain tavarajunia. Tavarajunien kulku on katsottu graafisesta aikataulusta; en voi luvata junan kulkevan, jos odotat sitä radan varressa kameran kanssa.

Keskipäivän tauko on myös lännen liikenteessä. Ennen taukoa viimeinen juna Tallinnasta Keilaan lähtee kello 10.25, seuraava kello 13.30. Vastaavasti Keilasta viimeinen juna ennen taukoa lähtee kello 10.52, seuraava kello 13.19. Lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajetaan välissä yksi matkustajajunapari. Etelän suunnan liikenteessä ei ihan näin pitkää taukoa ole, mutta kyllä sinnekin ehtisi yhden tavarajunan ajaa.

Katsotaan sitten lupauksia:
 Jokaiselle Narvan junalle on vaihtoyhteys Tapassa Tarton junaan.Narvasta on yhteys Tarton expressjunaan 10-16 minuutin vaihtoajalla. Tartosta on yhteys Narvaan 21-26 minuutin vaihtoajalla. Rakveren junaan vaihtoyhteyttä ei ole. Ei toimi tämä yhteys niin hyvin kuin oletin. Kansainvälisten junien osalta toimiva vaihtoyhteys on vain Tartosta iltapäivän Pietariin menevään junaan ja Moskovan junaan. Venäjältä Viroon matkustettaessa vaihtoyhteyttä ei ole.

Jokaiselle Narvan ja Tarton junalle on vaihtoyhteys sähköjunaan Aegviidussa.Idästä matkustettaessa vaihtoaika on 6-23 minuuttia. Tuo 23 minuuttia on poikkeus ja koskee vain sitä Narvasta tulevaa junaa, jota seuraa Tartosta tuleva juna. Vasta Tarton junan mentyä lähtee sähköjuna. Itään matkustettaessa vaihdot toimivat muuten hyvin, mutta Narvan iltajunaan on tunnin vaihtoaika. Vaihtoyhteyttä ei ole kansainvälisiin juniin eikä Tarton expressjuniin, sillä ne eivät pysähdy Aegviidussa.

 Jokaiselle Riian-junalle on vaihtoyhteys Valgassa Tallinnan-junaan.Tähän ette uskoneet itsekään. Tartosta on yhteys kahdelle Riikaan menevälle junalle. Toiseen jää vaihtoaikaa Valgassa melkein tunti. Paluusuunnassa yhteys toimii yhdelle junalle.

 Jokaiselle Valkan ja Koidulan junalle on yhteys Tallinnaan pikajunalla.Toimii 90-prosenttisesti: Piusasta iltapäivällä lähtevällä junalla ei ole yhteyttä Tartossa expressjunaan vaan tavalliseen pikajunaan.

 Pärnusta on vaihtoyhteys Viljandiin Lellessä.Vaihtoyhteys on iltajunalla, ei aamujunalla.

----------


## vompatti

Viron junaliikenteen parannukset 1.6. alkaen. Lisäsin listaan yhden rivin, joka jäi edellisestä viestistä pois.
 Tartto-Koidula-välin junapareista toinen jatkaa Piusaan. Rakvereen ajetaan yksi junapari. Nykytilanne 0. Valgaan ajetaan kolme junaparia. Nykytilanne 2 junaparia. Türiin ajetaan työpäivinä viisi junaparia. Nykytilanne 4 junaparia. Tartto-Jõgeva-välillä ajetaan työpäivinä 1,5 junaparia. Nykytilanne 1. *Tallinna-Tartto -välillä ajetaan 4 pikajunaparia ja 4 expressjunaparia. Nykytilanne 2+4.*

Tarton junatarjonta siis paranee huomattavasti. Junien ajoajat myös yhtenäistetään. Tällä hetkellä expressjunalla matka kestää vähintään 2 h ja hitaammalla pikajunalla jopa 2 h 44 min. Jatkossa matkan kesto expressjunalla on 1 h 52 min ja hitaalla junalla 2 h 21 min. Näin siis jokaisella junavuorolla suunnasta riippumatta. Kesäkuun pikajuna on melkein yhtä nopea kuin hitain nykyinen expressjuna, jonka ajoaika on 2 h 11 min.

Kuka kaivaa arkistostaan vanhoja aikatauluja. Kuinka kauan matka ennen kesti?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuka kaivaa arkistostaan vanhoja aikatauluja. Kuinka kauan matka ennen kesti?


Täältä löytyy Edelaraudteen aikatauluja vuodesta 2009 lähtien. 31.5.2009 alkaneella aikataulukaudella nopein juna ajoi Tallinna-Tartto-välin ajassa 2 h 20 min, ja hitain ajassa 3h 14 min.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarton junatarjonta siis paranee huomattavasti. Junien ajoajat myös yhtenäistetään. Tällä hetkellä expressjunalla matka kestää vähintään 2 h ja hitaammalla pikajunalla jopa 2 h 44 min. Jatkossa matkan kesto expressjunalla on 1 h 52 min ja hitaalla junalla 2 h 21 min. Näin siis jokaisella junavuorolla suunnasta riippumatta. Kesäkuun pikajuna on melkein yhtä nopea kuin hitain nykyinen expressjuna, jonka ajoaika on 2 h 11 min.
> 
> Kuka kaivaa arkistostaan vanhoja aikatauluja. Kuinka kauan matka ennen kesti?


Matkustin v 1995 Tallinnasta Tarttoon iltapäivän ainoalla junayhteydellä, kesti n 3.5 tuntia. Hikistä hommaa puupenkillä. Onneksi olin ostanut muutaman tölkin Saku Rockia matkaevääksi. Silloin en tiennyt että olisi voinut myös matkustaa jollakin kansainvälisellä junalla Viron isällä, silloinhan niitä meni sekä Moskovaan että Riikaanja Vilnaan Tarton kautta. 

Ihmettelin kyllä että miten voi olla noin onnettomat yhteydet Viron pää ja tärkeimmän yliopistokaupungin välillä. 

t: Rainer

----------


## KMT

Oonkohan joskus kysynytkin, että Koidula on Petseri-Valga reitillä, onko tuonne tehty kolmioraide vai käykö juna Venäjän puolella vaihtamassa suuntaa?

----------


## TEP70

> Oonkohan joskus kysynytkin, että Koidula on Petseri-Valga reitillä, onko tuonne tehty kolmioraide vai käykö juna Venäjän puolella vaihtamassa suuntaa?


Koidulahan on uusi raja-asema Viron puolella ja se rakennettiin juuri siksi, että junat voidaan tarkastaa heti rajalla ja maan sisäisesti voidaan ajaa Tarton suunnasta Koidulan kautta kohti Valgaa. Aikaisemmin oli vain suuri kolmioraide, jonka kärjet olivat Tartto, Valga ja Petseri. Nyt on vähän pienempään tilaan mahtuva kolmioraide, jota ei kuitenkaan käytetä kolmioraiteena, kärjet ovat Koidula, Orava ja Petseri.

Lyhyempi vastaus kysymykseen: on rakennettu uusi raide uudelle ratapihalle, jolloin Tartosta tuleva juna voi ajaa suoraan Koidulan ratapihalle. 

Aikaisemmin Tartosta tulevat junat kääntyivät Oravassa, josta on vielä muutama kilometri rajalle. Maaliskuuhun 2001 asti Valgasta tulevat henkilöjunat kävivät Veskissä, joka oli seisake pääraiteen varressa vähän ennen rajaa. Piusa oli Valgasta tullessa viimeinen sivuraiteilla varustettu liikennepaikka. Jos seisonta-aikaa jäi enemmän, junat tulivat tyhjinä Veskistä Piusaan odottamaan lähtöaikaa. Veskistä ei voinut ajaa Oravaan käymättä Venäjän puolella Petserissä. Veskin laituri sijaitsi nykyisen Koidulan ratapihan alueella ja löytyypä netistä kuvia, joissa Koidula on jo valmis, mutta vanhaa Veskin laituria ei oltu purettu.

----------


## vompatti

En vastannut KMT:n kysymykseen sillä odotin TEP70:ltä tyhjentävää vastausta. Valitettavasti vastaus herättää kysymyksiä.




> Koidulahan on uusi raja-asema Viron puolella ja se rakennettiin juuri siksi, että junat voidaan tarkastaa heti rajalla ja maan sisäisesti voidaan ajaa Tarton suunnasta Koidulan kautta kohti Valgaa. Aikaisemmin oli vain suuri kolmioraide, jonka kärjet olivat Tartto, Valga ja Petseri. Nyt on vähän pienempään tilaan mahtuva kolmioraide, jota ei kuitenkaan käytetä kolmioraiteena, kärjet ovat Koidula, Orava ja Petseri.


Milloin olet viimeksi käynyt Koidulassa? Onko kuvaamasi tilanne edelleen ajankohtainen ja onko se pysyvä vai tilapäinen? Oletko nähnyt suunnitelmia muusta kuin kuvaamastasi järjestyksestä?

Itse olen ymmärtänyt, että nyt käytössä olisi suuri kolmioraide, jonka kärjet olisivat Tartto, Valga ja Koidula. Petseristä tultaessa ensin ajettaisiin Koidulan ratapihalle ja vasta sen jälkeen voi vaihdetta kääntämällä valita suunnaksi Tarton tai Valgan. TEP70:n kuvaama pieni kolmioraide ei olisi enää käytössä, joten Tartosta Piusaan päästäkseen pitäisi vaihtaa junan kulkusuuntaa. Olenko ymmärtänyt ihan väärin? Kuvaamaani tilannetta tukee mm. visitestonia.comin kartta.

EVR:n kotisivut ovat muuttuneet aivan viime päivinä. En löydä enää verkkoselostusta tai muuta dokumenttia, joka asiaa valaisisi. Sen sijaan heti etusivulla kerrotaan tavaraliikenteen romahdusmaisesta vähenemisestä.

----------


## LateZ

> Itse olen ymmärtänyt, että nyt käytössä olisi suuri kolmioraide, jonka kärjet olisivat Tartto, Valga ja Koidula. Petseristä tultaessa ensin ajettaisiin Koidulan ratapihalle ja vasta sen jälkeen voi vaihdetta kääntämällä valita suunnaksi Tarton tai Valgan.


Näin olen itsekin ymmärtänyt, Koidula on raja-asema ja nyt riittää yksi sellainen sekä Valgan että Tarton suunnan liikenteelle. Delfin kartasta ainakin erottuu aika hyvin vanha linja http://kaart.delfi.ee/

Vaan eikö tuossa kuitenkin ole jokin yhdysraide Viron puolella mennyt, aivan rajan lähellä. Kartassa ja etenkin ilmakuvassa ainakin paikka sellaiselle näkyisi olevan.

----------


## KMT

Noniin tuolla toisella kartalla tajusinkin..

Toivottavasti tuohon Valga-Koidula pätkällekkin saataisiin liikennettä koko pätkälle.

----------


## TEP70

> Näin olen itsekin ymmärtänyt, Koidula on raja-asema ja nyt riittää yksi sellainen sekä Valgan että Tarton suunnan liikenteelle. Delfin kartasta ainakin erottuu aika hyvin vanha linja http://kaart.delfi.ee/
> 
> Vaan eikö tuossa kuitenkin ole jokin yhdysraide Viron puolella mennyt, aivan rajan lähellä. Kartassa ja etenkin ilmakuvassa ainakin paikka sellaiselle näkyisi olevan.


Tämä kartta selvensi asiaa eli käsitykseni oli väärä. Viestissäni mainittu kolmioraideyhteys on purettu ja Petseristä tullaan suoraan Koidulaan, josta voidaan jatkaa suoraan eteenpäin joko Valgaan tai Tarttoon. Uusi linja Tarton suuntaan lähtee todellakin kaartamaan Koidulan länsipäästä eli syntyy juurikin vompatin mainitsema suuri kolmioraide, jonka kärjissä ovat Valgan, Koidulan ja Tarton ratapihat. Google Mapsin kartassa tuo uusi raide ei vielä näy.

Ehkä tuo kuvaamani kolmioraideyhteys oli väliaikainen, joka saatiin rakennettua suhteellisen vähällä työllä ja jota käytettiin vain sen aikaa kuin tämän lopullisen, pidemmän uuden Tarton suunnan ratalinjan rakennustyöt kestivät.

----------


## vompatti

> Toivottavasti tuohon Valga-Koidula pätkällekkin saataisiin liikennettä koko pätkälle.


Onhan siinä nytkin liikennettä koko pätkällä, mutta vain tavaraliikennettä. 

Helmikuun matkustajamäärät ja vertailu vuoden takaiseen on julkaistu. Linkki sivustolle postmees.ee.

Tartto-Koidula-välin matkustajamäärä helmikuussa oli 3000. Mikäli matkustajat jakautuvat tasaisesti, tulee määräksi sata päivässä. Junapareja ajetaan 2, eli keskimäärin peräti 25 matkustajaa junassa. Tartto-Valga-välin matkustajamäärä oli 7000. Näistä luvuista voidaan päätellä, että matkustajamäärä Valga-Koidula välin junissa jäisi hyvin hyvin pieneksi. 

Ei silti tyrmätä hyvää ideaa vaan kehitetään sitä hieman. Mitä jos jatkettaisiin Riika-Valga-junaa Pihkovaan? Saataisiin suora päiväjunayhteys Riian ja Pihkovan välille ja samalla matkustajaliikennettä Valga-Koidula-välille. Vielä parempi jos sekä Valgassa että Koidulassa saataisiin vaihtoyhteys Tarttoon - näin saataisiin myös toimiva Tallinna-Pihkova-yhteys.

Mikähän muuten on selityksenä sille, että Pärnun matkustajamäärät jäävät noin pieniksi? Samalla Türin ja Viljandin junissa on niin paljon matkustajia, että ruuhkaisimpia vuoroja pitää ajaa kahdella Flirt-yksiköllä!

----------


## hmikko

HS tänään: Viimeinen juna lähti Tallinnasta Moskovaan  Viron ja Venäjän välinen junayhteys päättyy

Tämä näytti omaan silmääni aivan käsittämättömältä, kun en tunne radan tai kaluston tilannetta lainkaan. Olisin kuvitellut kysyntää olevan turismista riippumattakin toimivalle yhteydelle. Eri asia tietysti, jos bussi on oleellisesti parempi.

----------


## vompatti

Ensimmäiseksi huomioni kiinnittyi Helsingin sanomien valokuvaan Tallinnan rautatieasemalta. Miltähän vuosikymmeneltä valokuva on?

Ihan ymmärrettävä päätös tämä oli. Matkustajia on ehkä ollut bussilastillinen. Matka-aika oli suunnilleen samaa luokkaa kuin bussilla. Junalipun hinta on ollut yli 90 euroa, kun Tallinnasta Moskovaan pääsee bussilla noin 30-70 eurolla. Tallinna-Pietari-junalla oli sama ongelma, ja siksi sekin lopetettiin. Myös Vilna-Pietari-junan liikennöinti on loppunut matkustamäärien romahtamisen vuoksi. Milloinkahan Allegro-vuoroja aletaan karsia matkustajamäärien laskun vuoksi? On ainakin vähemmän neuvostokalustoa Viron liikenteessä.

Pitää muistaa, että Viro on saanut katkaistua itsenäistymisen jälkeen alkaneen matkustajamäärien vähenemisen. Rautatieliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat nousseet kymmeniä prosentteja. Vielä kun saataisiin sama tulos Latviassa ja Liettuassa. Ja muistetaan vielä, ettei Viro ole kokonaan ilman kansainvälistä liikennettä: Valgasta pääsee matkustajajunalla Riikaan.

----------


## TimppaTT

Viroon hankitaan fleetti intercity junia suunniteltu toimitus 2018->

*Estonia: Elron plans to purchase new trains*
http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/transport/?doc=106383

http://www.think-railways.com/estoni...se-new-trains/

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php...ml?channel=529

----------


## markus1979

Tallinna - Pietari - Moskova -junan aikataulu muuttuu taasen, kylläkin vain suunnassa Tallinnasta Venäjälle. Lähtöä Tallinnasta lykätään vajaan tunnin, samalla saapuminen Pietariin siirtyy niin lähellä keskiyötä, että jatkoyhteydet metrolla menevät hankaliksi.

Uusi aikataulu: http://www.gorail.ee/soiduplaan/

Olen itse tätä väliä matkustanut kerran Tallinnasta Pietariin, lipun hinta 34 euroa 4 hengen makuuvaunussa. Rajatarkastus tehdään junassa, mutta valitettavasti ei liikkuvassa.. aikaa rajalla tuhraantuu noin puolitoista tuntia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tallinna - Pietari - Moskova -junan aikataulu muuttuu taasen, kylläkin vain suunnassa Tallinnasta Venäjälle. Lähtöä Tallinnasta lykätään vajaan tunnin, samalla saapuminen Pietariin siirtyy niin lähellä keskiyötä, että jatkoyhteydet metrolla menevät hankaliksi.
> 
> Uusi aikataulu: http://www.gorail.ee/soiduplaan/
> 
> Olen itse tätä väliä matkustanut kerran Tallinnasta Pietariin, lipun hinta 34 euroa 4 hengen makuuvaunussa. Rajatarkastus tehdään junassa, mutta valitettavasti ei liikkuvassa.. aikaa rajalla tuhraantuu noin puolitoista tuntia.


Erikoista että juna käyttää eri asemia Pietarissa meno ja paluumatkalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Erikoista että juna käyttää eri asemia Pietarissa meno ja paluumatkalla.


Varsinkin tuo Ladozhskij on outo. Se sijaitsee Nevan itärannalla, minne ei tuolla yhteysvälillä ole varsinaisesti mitään tarvetta mennä. Helsinki - Moskova -juna pysähtyy siellä, koska ajaa siitä läpi joka tapauksessa.

----------


## moxu

> Mikähän muuten on selityksenä sille, että Pärnun matkustajamäärät jäävät noin pieniksi? Samalla Türin ja Viljandin junissa on niin paljon matkustajia, että ruuhkaisimpia vuoroja pitää ajaa kahdella Flirt-yksiköllä!


Olisikohan se, että Pärnun molemmat asemat sijaitsevat kaupungin keskustasta katsottuna hevon kuusessa? Tavara-asema on kymmenen kilometriä koilliseen ja matkustajapysäkki viisi etelään. Bussi sitä vastoin ajaa aivan torin viereen.

----------


## MCW

Laitetaanpa historian siipien havinaa vuodelta 1991:


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:20 ----------

Jatkoksi Tallinna-Haapsalu v. 1991


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:39 ----------

Riga-Valga-Leningrad

----------


## markus1979

Erittäin mielenkiintoinen tuo Tallinna - Minsk -yhteys. 

Tietääkö kukaan, miten passeja tarkastettiin edellisen unionin aikaan esim tuolla reitillä?

----------


## Max

> Erittäin mielenkiintoinen tuo Tallinna - Minsk -yhteys. 
> Tietääkö kukaan, miten passeja tarkastettiin edellisen unionin aikaan esim tuolla reitillä?


Ei kai Neuvostotasavaltojen rajoilla mitään tarkastuksia ollut, jos sitä tarkoitat? Yöjunaan päästäkseen piti todennäköisesti näyttää sisäinen passi vaunupalvelijalle, ihan siitä päätellen, että näin toimittiin Venäjällä vielä ainakin 1990-luvun lopussa.

Ei muuten mikään erityinen pikajuna ollut tuo, kun matkaa Tallinnasta Minskiin on Googlen mukaan maantietä pitkin 787 km ja ajoaika alle 10 h. Tuon junan kyydillä meni äkkiä laskien 17 h  :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

Mistä aikataulusta nämä ovat peräisin? Ainakin 2.6.1991 voimaan tulleessa Baltian Rautateiden virka-aikataulussa junan 187/188 aikataulu vaikuttaisi olevan sama. Metsästin vuonna 2009 materiaalia diplomityöhöni ja Riian rautatiemuseosta löytyi tuo 2.6.1991 voimaan tullut virka-aikataulu. Mietin, millä ihmeellä kyseisen n. 300-sivuisen opuksen saisi taltioitua, niitä ei liene aivan ylen määrin nurkissa pyörimässä. Valokopiointi tuntui työläältä ja kirja olisi saattanut kärsiä siitä. Yhden työntekijän avustuksella sitten kuvasin digikameralla jokaikisen aikataulusivun talteen.  :Smile:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Erittäin mielenkiintoinen tuo Tallinna - Minsk -yhteys. 
> Tietääkö kukaan, miten passeja tarkastettiin edellisen unionin aikaan esim tuolla reitillä?


Jos on siis kysymys junamatkustamisesta entisessä Neuvostoliitossa, niin kun esim. vuonna 1979 olin Suomen edustajana kansainvälisissä fysiikan olympialaisissa Moskovassa, niin kyllä meidän länsimaalaisten liikkumista valvottiin todella tarkkaan heti Vainikkalan rajalta asti.
Eli töykeiltä ryssän rajavartijoilta saatuun korttiin piti heti junamatkan jälkeen perillä Moskovassa kirjata, että olet saapunut oikeaan hotelliin, jollainen kirjaus toistettiin hotellissa jokaisena iltana ja aamuna, jotta olet viisumin matkasuunnitelman mukaisella reitityksellä.
Ja 15-kerroksisen nuorisohotellin jokaisessa kerroksessa oli hissejä vastapäätä ympäri vuorokauden vähintään kolme vanhaa ryssä-ämmää katederin takana kyttäämässä, että kaikki kerroksen asukkaat olivat määräysten mukaisesti määrättyyn aikaan huoneissaan (eli vapaalle länsimaalaiselle nuorelle tuo oli kyllä totaalista vankila- tai kotiarestielämää, mutta niinpähän siellä CCCP-, DDR-, KGB-, ja Stasi-maailmassa paikalliset ressukat joutuivat valitettavasti joka päivä jatkuvasti tällaista kärsimään).
Mutta onneksi kun Moskova-Helsinki junan paluumatkalla länsimaalaisena tämä seurantakortti oli täytetty täysin säädösten mukaisesti, niin pääsipä sitten Viipurin jälkeen pois siitä kommunistivankileirihelvetistä.

----------


## markus1979

> Varsinkin tuo Ladozhskij on outo. Se sijaitsee Nevan itärannalla, minne ei tuolla yhteysvälillä ole varsinaisesti mitään tarvetta mennä. Helsinki - Moskova -juna pysähtyy siellä, koska ajaa siitä läpi joka tapauksessa.


Tuo outous on nyt poistunut. Juna on kulkenut elokuun loppupuolelta molemmissa suunnissa Moskovan-aseman kautta.

Ja aikataulu muuttuu taas hieman lokakuun lopussa (lähinnä talviaikaan siirtymisen vuoksi):

http://www.gorail.ee/soiduplaan/

----------


## TimppaTT

Terve!

Mitenkähän nuo Tallinna-Valga-Riika sekä Riika-Valga-Tallinna junat kulkee nykyään ja mistä löytyy aikataulut?
Ajattelin tehdä junareisun  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

> Terve!
> 
> Mitenkähän nuo Tallinna-Valga-Riika sekä Riika-Valga-Tallinna junat kulkee nykyään ja mistä löytyy aikataulut?
> Ajattelin tehdä junareisun


En ole varma mutta uskoakseni Latvian puolella ei junia taida Valkaan mennä tällä hetkellä. Joten jonkinlainen bussikyyti rajanylityksen jälkeen olisi edessä. Ja aikataulutkin ovat mitä ovat tuota kautta joten onnea matkaan jos todella meinaat moisen reissun tehdä.

----------


## antti

http://elron.ee/wp-content/uploads/2...3.07-15.08.pdf
http://elron.ee/wp-content/uploads/2...7.07-15.08.pdf
http://elron.ee/wp-content/uploads/2...6.07-15.08.pdf

E = maan  T= tiist  K =keskiv  N =torst R =perj  L=lauant  P=sunn

----------


## vompatti

> En ole varma mutta uskoakseni Latvian puolella ei junia taida Valkaan mennä tällä hetkellä. Ja aikataulutkin ovat mitä ovat tuota kautta joten onnea matkaan jos todella meinaat moisen reissun tehdä.


Kyllä junia ajetaan Riiasta Valgaan ihan normaalisti. Bussikyytiä ei tämän vuoksi tarvita. Aikataulut Viron ja Latvian välillä ovat kohtalaisen hyvin synkronoidut, joten junayhteys Riiasta Tarttoon on kilpailukykyinen bussien kanssa. 

Latvian aikataulut löytyvät osoitteesta http://pv.lv
Viron aikataulut osoitteesta http://elron.ee

Huomioi tosiaan, että kesän aikana Virossa ratatöiden takia junat eivät kulje samoilla aikatauluilla joka viikonpäivä!

Hyvää matkaa!

----------


## ultrix

Kuten tunnettua, Go Rail myy lippuja TallinnaNarvaPietariMoskova-reitin juniin. Mutta voiko tällä kansainvälisellä junalla matkustaa Viron sisäisiä matkoja, esim. TallinnaNarva? Olen yrittänyt metsästää tietoa Go Railin sivujen ohella muualta internetistä, mutta tuloksetta. Lipunmyyntisovellus (pass.rzd.ru) antaa hinnan TallinnaNarva-reitille kyllä (ruplissa, 552р) ja se näyttäisi nykyisellä ruplan kurssilla olevan himpun verran halvempi ja nopeampi kuin Elronin porkkana samalla reitillä (Go/RD n. 8 ja 2h232h30 vs. Elron 11,40  ja 2h402h45). Hinnan ja nopeuden lisäksi tämä olisi aika ainutlaatuinen tapa päästä venäläisen junan kyytiin Schengen-alueen sisällä eli ei tarvitsisi hankkia viisumia päästäkseen nauttimaan "pıd-tunnelmasta".

Eli nyt haluaisinkin tietää, onko joku matkustanut tällä venäläisellä junalla Viron sisällä ja jos on, mitä pitää tietää etukäteen? Kannattaako lippu ostaa verkosta vai Go Railin lipputoimistosta Tallinnassa? Edellytetäänkö passia, vai riittääkö henkkarit?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Eli nyt haluaisinkin tietää, onko joku matkustanut tällä venäläisellä junalla Viron sisällä ja jos on, mitä pitää tietää etukäteen? Kannattaako lippu ostaa verkosta vai Go Railin lipputoimistosta Tallinnassa? Edellytetäänkö passia, vai riittääkö henkkarit?


Jos lippuja myydään, niin voi siinä junassa sitten matkustaakin. RZD:n kautta lipun ostaminen on suhteellisen yksinkertaista, ja suosittelenkin lipun ostamista sitä kautta. Virolaisessa kassassa hinta saattaa olla eri kuin verkkokaupassa, jossa siitä ei peritä erinäisiä palvelumaksuja. Passi kuitenkin tarvitaan.

----------


## MCW

Muutoksia 10.12.2017 alkaen:

Uusi nopea junapari itäsuunnalle: Tallinna 11:22 - Narva 13:37 sekä Narva 10:49 - Tallinna 13:03. Junien välipysähdyspaikkoina ovat Kitseküla, Ülemiste, Tapa, Rakvere, Kiviõli ja Jõhvi.

Tallinnan Männikun kaupunginosassa avattiin eteläisen suunnan radalle uusi asema Valdeku. Valdekussa on mahdollista vaihtaa busseihin Nõmmen sekä Õismäen suuntaan joten tämä on hyödyllinen lisäys.



Kartta © OpenStreetMap contributors

----------


## vompatti

Maanantaista 26.2.2018 lähtien Pärnun junat ovat hidastuneet 16 minuutilla. Tallinnan lähtö- ja saapumisminuutit ovat säilyneet ennallaan, minuutit Pärnussa on muutettu.

----------


## ultrix

Ymmärtääkseni LellePärnu väli on lakkaamassa vuoden 2019 alusta kokonaan?

----------


## markus1979

Tämä uutinen oli jäänyt huomaamatta, mutta kuitenkin: Ultrix viittasi liene säästöratkaisuun, jossa Lelle-Pärnu väli jätetään peruskorjaamatta ja samalla saavutetaan säästöjä kun Rail Baltikan rakennustöissä ei tarvitse huomioida vanhaa rataa (säästyy yhden sillan rakentamiselta jne). 

Tässä uutinen:

https://majandus24.postimees.ee/4175...e-parnu-loigul

Sanamuoto on kuitenkin VOI eli tuon viime kesäisen uutisen mukaan päätöstä ei ole tehty. Lyhyellä googlauksella ei löytynyt tuoreempaa.

----------


## markus1979

Viron yleisradion, eli ERR:n, radiouutisissa oli tänään kaksikin junauutista.

https://www.err.ee/902772/tulevikus-...tust-peterburi

Ensinnäkin, suunnitellaan hiljattain avatun Riika-Kiev-yhteyden pidentämistä Tallinnaan. Mainittiin, että täyttyvyys tuolla avatulla osuudella on ollut 40%, joka on kannattavuuden rajamailla. 

Toiseksi, keskusteluja on jo käyty yhteyden avaamisesta Tartosta Pietariin. Tämä toteutettaisiin niin, että Elron (Viron rautatiet) tarjoaisi yhteyden rajalle, Koidulaan (sinne on jo nykyisin), Venäjän RDZ:n jatkaessa sieltä Pihkovaan (viroksi Pihkva) ja sen kautta Pietariin.

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pihkova

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------

Muutama päivä sitten oli Viron mediassa myös tieto siitä, että läntistä rautatietä pidennetään Riisiperestä 6 kilometriä Turbaan. Hinnaksi todetaan 8m euroa ja että seuraavan hallituksen päätettäväksi jää mahdollinen jatko Haapsaluun. 

https://www.err.ee/899791/algas-riisipere-turba-raudteeloigu-ehitus-haapsalu-raudtee-otsus-jaab-jargmisele-valitsusele

Matkustajaliikennettä Haapsaluun oli vuoteen 1995 asti, kiskot kerättiin pois vuonna 2004.

https://et.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keila%E2%80%93Haapsalu_raudtee

----------


## vompatti

Havaintoja Tarttosta. Valgan junat ajetaan Tallinnaan ja Tallinnasta. Tarttossa ei yleensä voi vaihtaa junaa. Valgaan lähtevä runko saapuu aina hetkeä aikaisemmin Tallinnasta. Valgasta kello 08.30 saapuva runko jää Tarttoon maanantaista perjantaihin; lauantaina ja sunnuntaina sekin ajetaan Tallinnaan.

Koidulan tai Piusan matkaajat joutuvat Tarttossa vaihtamaan junaa. Ainoastaan Tallinnasta 15.31 lähtevä juna katkaistaan Tarttossa; yksiköstä toinen jatkaa Koidulaan ja toinen Valgaan. Tallinnasta tultaessa Koidulan/Piusan juniin pääsee kulkemalla laiturin yli, mutta Koidulan suunnasta tultaessa pitää melkein aina alittaa raiteet portaita pitkin.

----------


## markus1979

Virossa pohdiskellaan matkustajaliikenteen aloittamista Kundasta Rakvereen ja sitä kautta Tallinnaan. Kiskot ovat jo olemassa, mutta kuuluvat yksityiselle operaattorille ja nyt ilmeisesti keskustellaankin hinnasta jolla nuo voisivat valtiolle siirtyä. 

ERR:n uutisessa mainitaan, että yksi juna yöpyy tällä hetkellä Rakeveressä ja tämä voisi ongelmitta jatkaa Kundaan saakka, matkaahan on noin 20 km. Kundassa asuu 3000 ihmistä ja näin he saisivat suoran yhteyden rautateitse pääkaupunkiin.

https://www.err.ee/969676/kunda-lood...use-tallinnaga

Sitä, miksi olemassaolevalla radalla ei voisi liikennöidä matkustajajunin sitä ensin valtiolle myymättä, ei kerrota.

----------


## TimppaTT

Virossa on mietitty hankittavaksi 6 kpl uusia junia:
https://www.err.ee/948930/aas-teeb-e...neli-uut-rongi

https://www.err.ee/951747/valitsus-a...gide-ostmiseks


Viron hallitus on myös päättänyt, että vuonna 2028 kaikki Virossa olevat junat toimivat AC sähköllä. AC sähköistyksen tavoitteena on vähentää CO2 ja muita päästöjä merkittävästi:
https://arileht.delfi.ee/news/uudise...ul?id=86668537

https://www.err.ee/956672/valitsus-o...l-soitma-panna

https://epl.delfi.ee/uudised/eesti-r...va?id=86843579

Uudet junat tulevat olemaan kahdella eri jännitejärjestelmällä toimivia AC/DC
https://www.err.ee/971428/elron-hang...-elektrirongid


Lisäksi on päätetty, että Tallinna-Tarto junaraiteet modernisoidaan 135 km/h nopeuteen:
http://liiklus.ee/mone-aasta-parast-...vahel-135-kmh/

Matkustaja liikenteen aloittamista Kundaan mietitään:
https://arileht.delfi.ee/news/uudise...st?id=87095919

Lipunostojärjestelmää on uusittu: https://elron.ee/1-augustist-saab-el...id-ka-veebist/

----------


## TimppaTT

Alla Viron junaradan AC sähköistämissuunnitelma
Eesti raudteed elektri alla: kaks erinevat pinget ja rongide tihke ümberehituskava
:

----------


## Metsätähti

Eikä ole teknisesti mahdollista vaihtaa se 3kV= myöskin 25kV~:ksi? Kaksi erilaiseja systemeja on aika epäjoustava.

Mistä syystä Valga - Koidula ei tule sähköä? Vain sen takia tarvitaan myöskin tulevaisudessa dieseliveturia.

----------


## vompatti

> Viron hallitus on myös päättänyt, että vuonna 2028 kaikki Virossa olevat junat toimivat AC sähköllä. AC sähköistyksen tavoitteena on vähentää CO2 ja muita päästöjä merkittävästi:


Tarkalleen ottaen tällaista päätöstä ei kai vielä ole tehty. Halu on kova ja suunnitelmia on, mutta lopullinen päätös puuttuu.

Vähentääkö sähköliikenne hiilidioksidipäästöjä? Viron sähkö tehdään kotimaisesta _öljystä_, joka tuottaa paljon hiilidioksidipäästöjä. Päästöoikeuksien hinnat ovat nousussa, joten hiilidioksidipäästöjen vähentäminen on kyllä hyvä peruste tälle sähköistykselle.




> Eikä ole teknisesti mahdollista vaihtaa se 3kV= myöskin 25kV~:ksi? Kaksi erilaiseja systemeja on aika epäjoustava.


Kysymys on hyvä. Mitä kaikkea vaaditaan, jotta Paldiskin/Haapsalun/Klooga-Randin sähköistys voitaisiin vaihtaa? Täyttyvätkö suojaetäisyydet vai pitääkö sillat rakentaa uusiksi? Muistanko ihan oikein, että Paldiskin suunnan sähköistys olisi juuri rakennettu uudelleen? Ja Aegviidun sähköistystä ei olisi uusittu?

Elron taitaa itse omistaa sähköjunansa. Ehkä on kuviteltu, ettei niille löydy ostajaa. Näin ollen niille pidetään jatkossakin rata. Vaan eipä tuon radan liikenteeseen tarvita 18 sähköjunaa vaikka sähköistys jatkettaisiinkin Haapsaluun. 




> Mistä syystä Valga - Koidula ei tule sähköä? Vain sen takia tarvitaan myöskin tulevaisudessa dieseliveturia.


Valga-Koidula -välillä ajetaan niin vähän junia, ettei sitä tarvitse sähköistää. Dieselvetureita tarvitaan joka tapauksessa, vaikka tämä rata sähköistettäisiin. Dieselvetureita tarvitaan mm. ratapihalla ja teollisuusraiteilla.

Toisaalta Viron suuri tavaraliikenneoperaattori Operail ei välttämättä tarvitse dieselveturia tämän rataosan liikennöimiseksi. Saattaahan hyvin olla, että Valga-Koidula-välillä liikennöi jokin toinen operaattori, esim. LDZ.

----------


## vompatti

Kävin viikonloppuna itäisessä Virossa. Lauantain ensimmäinen juna Tallinnasta lähtee kello 07 Narvaan. Aseman palvelut ovat hyvät, sillä aamiaista saa ainakin samsakioskista, R-kioskista ja Circle K:n huoltoasemalta (jossa huolletaan vain ihmisiä). Kello 06.45 juna oli jo kohtalaisessa kuormassa, siis ikkunapaikat varattuina. Muistaakseni Jõhviin tultaessa juna oli jo lähes normaalikuormassa, siis istumapaikat täynnä. Myös klaffi-istuimet olivat käytössä. Jõhvista alkoi junan tyhjeneminen. Tässä junavuorossa sai kuljettaa polkupyöriä ja niitä mukana oli yksi. Junayksikkö oli kolmevaunuinen.

Paluu Jõhvista oli sunnuntain suositulla junavuorolla, joka lähti kello 14.54 ja saapui Tallinnaan kello 17.08. Tässä polkupyörien kuljettaminen oli kiellettyä. Juna oli nelivaunuinen. Ykkösluokan paikat voi varata, mutta kakkosluokka täytetään matkustajien saapumisjärjestyksessä. Ykkösluokat (2 kpl, kummassakin päädyssä) oli loppuunmyyty hyvissä ajoin. Tämä kertoo siitä, että 48 matkustajaa uskoo junan olevan niin täynnä, ettei istumapaikkaa muuten saa. Kakkosluokka lähes täyttyi Jõhvista. Kohtla-Nõmmestakin pääsi vielä istumaan. Rakveresta tulijoille oli vain seisomapaikkoja. Aegviidusta juna oli mielestäni jo liian täynnä. Toki japanilaiseen tapaan vielä olisi mahtunut...

Turha kuvitella, ettei täyteen junaan enää tulisi matkustajia. Suuret kaupungit, kuten Jõhvi ja Rakvere ovat kyllä hyvin bussiliikenteen piirissä eikä junaa ole pakko käyttää. Radan varrella on kuitenkin sellaisia paikkakuntia, joissa juna on selkeästi parempi kuin bussi. Püssistä ei Tallinnaan mene busseja lainaan. Kiviõlista busseja menee neljä päivässä kuten juniakin. 

Ymmärrän hyvin virolaisten tuskan, kun joutuvat matkustamaan täysissä junissa.

Jõhvin rautatieaseman palveluihin kuuluu katos asemalaiturilla. Linja-autoasema on remontissa. Siellä ainoa katos on rakenteilla eikä sen alle kannata mennä sateensuojaan (eikä tietenkään pääsekään). Rakenteilla oleva katos on jo kertaalleen romahtanut. Kun remontti jälleen valmistuu, on linja-autoasemalla kaikki mahdolliset palvelut, sillä samassa talossa on ostoskeskus.

----------


## vompatti

> Virossa pohdiskellaan matkustajaliikenteen aloittamista Kundasta Rakvereen ja sitä kautta Tallinnaan. Kiskot ovat jo olemassa, mutta kuuluvat yksityiselle operaattorille ja nyt ilmeisesti keskustellaankin hinnasta jolla nuo voisivat valtiolle siirtyä.  Sitä, miksi olemassaolevalla radalla ei voisi liikennöidä matkustajajunin sitä ensin valtiolle myymättä, ei kerrota.


Perjantaina ERR:n sivuilla oli uusi uutinen asiasta. Radan omistava Kundan sementtitehdas laivaa nykyään raaka-aineensa Ruotsista. Ilmeisesti oma kaivostoiminta on ajettu alas. Näin rautatietä ei tarvita raaka-aineen kuljettamiseen. Jos valtio ei rataa osta, se puretaan. Ilmeisesti yhtiöllä ei ole kiinnostusta kehittää Kundan satamaa ja sitä kautta saada liikennettä radalleen.

Kundan radan liikennöinnissä olisi omat haasteensa. Nythän se on helppoa, kun yksi dieseljuna yöpyy Rakveressa. Entä sitten kun rataverkko sähköistetään? Jäävätkö dieseljunat sitä varten, että niillä ajetaan sähköradoilla? Jos eivät jää, jätetäänkö niitä edes yksi Kundan liikennettä varten? Jos ei jätetä, pitääkö Kundan ratakin sähköistää?

----------


## markus1979

En muista onko tästä ollut juttua, mutta Viroon hankitaan 6 (ja 10 optiota) Skodan sähköjunaa Tallinnan ja Tarton välille. Nämä kulkevat sekä nykyisessä, että tulevassa sähköistyksessä.

https://www.err.ee/1608102856/elron-...e-tarnelepingu

Uutisessa lähinnä mainitaan, että sopimus on allekirjoitettu.

Aiempi uutinen lokakuulta kertoo enemmän uusista junista, muun muassa sen, että niitä voidaan ajaa yhdessä nykyisten Flirttien kanssa.

Ilmeisesti samanlaisia Skodia on tilattu myös Latviaan.

https://www.err.ee/1152517/elroni-uu...d-ehitab-skoda

----------


## markus1979

Uusien junien rakennus on noin puolivälissä, raportoi ERR:

https://www.err.ee/1608692815/elron-...-on-poole-peal

Viroon ensimmäinen juna pitäisi saapua 2024 keväällä, vuoden lopuksi myös liikenteeseen.

Artikkelissa kerrotaan myös, että istuimista järjestetään käyttäjäkokeiluja ja asiakkaiden suosikki valitaan uusiin juniin.

Nykyisistä poiketen, kaikki 236 istuinta numeroidaan ja lippuja myydään siis tietyille paikoille. Nykyisinhän junat ovat usein täynnä ja istumapaikkoja ei ole kaikille saatavilla.

----------


## markus1979

Tuo aiemmin raportoitu 10 junan optio on nyt käytetty, eli Skodan junia on tulossa yhteensä 16 kpl.

https://www.err.ee/1608706810/valits...t-elektrirongi

Uutisessa todetaan muutamia muitakin asioita, mm:

- aiemmin tilatut 6 junaa tulevat Tallinna-Tartto välille, nämä uudet itään. Sähköistystyöt ovat käynnissä
- Tarton suunnalta vapautuvat nykyiset diesel-Flirtit siirretään Viljandin ja Raplan linjoille
- Raen kuntaan (lentokentän taakse) rakennetaan uusi varikko, Rail Baltikan tulevan varikon tuntumaan, nykyisinhän Elronin junat ovat Pääskülassa.

----------


## KMT

Tämän ketjun alussa mainitaan kun radat on ostettu takaisin Viron valtiolle. Mutta miksi tuo Edelaraudtee on jäänyt silti yksityiseksi omaksi? Vai omistaako valtio sitäkin kuitenkin jollakin osuudella?

Elron kuitenkin ajaa sen osuudella juniaan.. (Ja saamani tiedon mukaan taas Operail ei tavaraa siellä aja, mutta johtuuko se tavarankuljetusten vähyydestä vai juuri tuosta omistuspohjasta..)

----------


## markus1979

Viron valtio kyllä on ollut (vielä viime aikoinakin) kiinnostunut Edelaraudteen ostamisesta, mutta ilmeisesti tuottaa sen verran hyvin, että hinnasta on ollut vaikea päästä sopuun.

https://www.aripaev.ee/uudised/2022/...ehma-ara-muuma

Nyt, kun valtiolla ei tunnu riittävän rahaa jo sovittujen (ja EU:n tukemien) infraprojektien loppuunvientiin (nousseiden kustannusten takia) voisin itse spekuloida että ylimääräiset uudet investoinnit ovat jäissä jonkin aikaa.

Mitä tulee tavaraliikenteeseen, niin vaikuttaa siltä, että kyseisellä rataosuudella operoi Go Rail:

https://edel.ee/kaubavedu/kaubavedu/
https://www.gorail.ee/kaubavedu/

Tavaraliikennehän on merkittävästi vähentynyt Viron rautateillä sodan aikana, valtio on tukenut infrastrutuuriyhtiötä merkittävästi.

https://www.err.ee/1608703774/eesti-...itest-eurodest

Samassa artikkelissa herätellään kysymystä Tallinnan kehäradasta josta on puhuttu jo pitkään. EU ei olisi tukemassa enää leveämpää raideleveyttä uusissa projekteissa, joten kehärätahanke on mutkistumassa entisestään.

Vielä kesäkuussa tehtiin päätös suunnittelu- ja kaavoitustyön rahoittamisesta (kaupunki + yritykset + kehyskunnat):

https://pealinn.ee/2022/06/15/tallin...nemist-ei-ole/

----------

